# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Michelle Connor-McDonald (Kym Marsh)

## kayla05

Kym Marsh is set to return to 'Coronation Street' next month and has revealed her character is to bed Steve McDonald. 

The former HearâSay star, who plays singer Michelle Connor, is to cause quite a stir on her return to Weatherfield.

In her first few episodes back, Michelle leaps into bed with Steve, played by actor Simon Gregson, whose ex-girlfriend Ronnie was recently arrested for a hit-and-run accident which she tried to frame Steve for.

Michelle will also attract the attentions of drummer Vernon Tomlin whose band she previously performed for. 

The percussionist, who is dating Steveâs mum Liz McDonald, becomes obsessed with her after she lands a job as a barmaid in the Rovers Return.

His infatuation is sure to spell trouble between Michelle and the McDonalds.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I didn't realise Michelle was coming back, Kym Marsh was quite good playing her first time round i thought so it will be nice to see her again, not surprised she's bedding Steve though! As it was revealed, he would become more of a womaniser.Vernon becoming obsessed with her sounds really good though so i can't wait for that to happen and as the article mentions, it will stir up a lot of trouble!

----------


## Kim

I also read that she has a 14 year old son and  eventually takes over Shelley's job!

----------


## Babe14

Sounds good and I like the idea of Seve becoming a womaniser. Also glad that Vernon willbe playing around (maybe) as I can't stand Liz :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Is Vernon that boyfriend of hers that Steve doesn't like?

You can tell I don't watch coronation street an awful lot lol!

----------


## eastenders mad

yep vernon is going out with Liz.
I wonder what Michelle has with Mcdonalds cause obversly hates them.

----------


## soapy dream

I cant stand kim marsh, she buggs the life out of me.  I dont want her back in she is a prat (would use stronger words for her).
God, she's not that bad
yes she is
oh im going mad again talking to myself!

----------


## EE Rocks

I totally agree soapy dream- I thought she was awful last time, why is she coming back? Corrie should never of got her in the first place and get some decent actors instead.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Yeah i know, but bring a whole new family in as well, i hope the other people in her family are better than her.

----------


## samantha nixon

i think kym is a good actress nd can't wait for her to come in it

----------


## sarah21

> I totally agree soapy dream- I thought she was awful last time, why is she coming back? Corrie should never of got her in the first place and get some decent actors instead.


Totally agree with you. How anybody can say she was good when she was in it for all of 2 minutes I've no idea. Kym Marsh, oh sorry Kym Ryder as she now wants to be called, never sticks at anything. She has failed at everything she's done so far and I can't see Corrie being any different.

Corrie totally lacks credibility for me when they employ failed reality people.She begged for a job and got it. No experience, no talent and she gets a part in Corrie. The producer said that she is the real thing, a real northern girl. Don't they employ actors then?

----------


## Chris_2k11

What is it with these singers turning into actresses all the time.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I totally agree soapy dream- I thought she was awful last time, why is she coming back? Corrie should never of got her in the first place and *get some decent actors instead*.


They've got plenty of those GQ, but this casting is a mistake

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> What is it with these singers turning into actresses all the time.


She was a singer?!  :Confused:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kim

From Soaplife:

----------


## alan45

Michelle Connor's new job in the bookies

People are never out of work for long in Coronation Street. Tomorrow we'll see Michelle packing her bags and moving out of the Rovers, and also quitting her job because she can't face working with Steve.

The Sun says that she'll soon be in gainful employment again, when she's taken on at the bookies. Apparently there's a practical reason for it, too - Kym Marsh is pregnant, so she'll be able to hide the bump behind the counter. But surely this was also true of the Rovers and could apply to Roy's Rolls, the Kabin, Dev's, the butcher's, the factory etc?

----------

alvinsduckie (18-01-2009)

----------


## Katy

It must be great to walk straight out of one job into another one right acriss the road.

----------


## Abbie

I wish my town was like that

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know they realy need to get a launderette on the street. Think of the jobs opportunities they could create by opening up one.

----------


## Perdita

> You know *they realy need to get a launderette on the street*. Think of the jobs opportunities they could create by opening up one.


And a massage parlour  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE bosses hide pregnant starsâ bumps â by giving them jobs in the bookies. 

Jane Danson, who plays Leanne Battersby, is already behind the high counter. 

Kym Marsh (Michelle Connor) will join her when she splits from love rat Steve MacDonald (Simon Gregson) and quits her job at the Rovers. 

Street chiefs wanted to avoid the problem they had with Alison King (Carla Connor) during the plot built around Liamâs murder. 

Knicker-stitcher Wiki Dankowska, played by pregnant Wanda Opalinska, can only be filmed sitting behind her sewing machine.

----------


## Perdita

I know that the British public love a flutter but in these times I find it hard to believe that a bookie needs so much staff  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

Maybe they keep they haveing jobs all the time so they dont promote unemployment

----------


## Perdita

They should bear in mind the credit crunch and the fact that every day now scores of people are losing their jobs, if they want to stay factual and close to real life as possible.

----------


## lizann

So where does she go to live? With Carla or Maria?

I hope Michelle doesnt wreck Peter and Leanne's budding romance by going with Peter

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Jane Danson, who plays Leanne Battersby, is already behind the high counter.


haha, remember the last time she was pregnant and she just wore a dressing gown for about 2 months?  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Perdita
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Danson, who plays Leanne Battersby, is already behind the high counter. 
> 
> 
> haha, remember the last time she was pregnant and she just wore a dressing gown for about 2 months?


 :Lol:  lol that was so funny!

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought maybe she would take up singing full time and leave  :Sad:

----------


## RuebenClara

Lol! Wasn't there a rumour that the Rover's was due to close this year? Think of all the people who would be out of work. Where would every single female who passes through the street work? I think Dev's girlfriend should give up her fantastic career in marketing and open a launderette!

----------


## tammyy2j

Kym Marsh will cause a storm in a D cup when she makes an explosive return.

Kym, 33, has been on compassionate leave after the death of her baby earlier this year.

But she will be back with a bang as her character, Michelle Connor, becomes embroiled in a racy fivesome sex plot.

The actress, who recently had her boobs enhanced to an impressive 34D, will find Michelle has a fight on to keep hold of her fella, Underworld boss Luke Strong.

While she has been away he has got to grips with resident minx Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan, 18).

But thatâs not the only bitch battle Michelle faces. She will have to take on Leanne Battersby (Jane Danson, 30) after she discovers Michelle has had a fling with her former lover Peter Barlow.

A show insider said: âThe three woman and two men are going to be battling it out for each otherâs affections, making it one of the most complicated sex plots weâve had.

âKym has had a rough time this year but sheâs back where she belongs â in the thick of the action.â

----------

Hannelene (20-06-2009), lizann (29-06-2009)

----------


## Hannelene

Leanne needs to come back and teach Michelle a real lesson. I love Leanne she is just great Peter should wait for her to come back!

----------


## Hannelene

So now Luke is leaving and Leanne is due to return what will Michelle do?

----------

SaraSays (20-06-2009)

----------


## Perdita

Hopefully leave Weatherfield for good

----------


## Hannelene

Really? Do you think god will hear my prayers asking for her to leave???

----------


## Perdita

No, sadly I don't think this will actually happen anytime soon.  :Sad:

----------


## Hannelene

What a shame so we have to put up with her frosty stares and miserable face for longer?  :Crying:

----------


## lizann

I prefer Leanne with Peter

----------


## Hannelene

me too...  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Last month, Coronation Street's Michelle Connor wandered out of Weatherfield on tour with her friend JD and his band.

However, Michelle's (Kym Marsh) forced to return early when the drummer sprains his wrist during a gig. Speaking exclusively to DS at the launch of this year's Inside Soap Awards, she said: "When [Michelle] comes back [she] just really wants to see her family and her new baby, because obviously Maria's given birth... she's very excited about that.

"She's not particularly keen to see either Peter or Luke really because she's gone away and decided that she's really not interested in getting involved. Then Luke starts taking a shine to her, but obviously he's with Rosie, so there might be a few scuffles there!"

She teased: "You never know, you might see her heading back towards The Rovers... She pulls a mean pint does Michelle."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...ie-return.html

----------


## Abbie

I like her  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

> No, sadly I don't think this will actually happen anytime soon.


Isnt her and Jamie Lomas trying to crack the US?

I dont what else they can do with the character of Michelle now. She really has no family in the street only Maria and little baby Liam, no job and no boyfriend. She is better off moving to Ireland with Ryan killing tart Rosie before she leaves  :Lol:  

I kinda liked Michelle with Luke its a shame he is leaving

----------


## Hannelene

I liked it when Michelle wasn't in it!

----------


## Hannelene

Oh no  :Sad:  Why?!

----------


## tammyy2j

CORRIE sex kitten Kym Marsh has finally got something to smile about... sheâs got a new man in her life.




But donât worry, she hasnât given her hunky lover Jamie Lomas the elbow. 




The new fella will whisk her Weatherfield character Michelle Connor off her feet after bosses agreed to cast a strapping young man for Kym to sink her claws into. 




And the actress, 33, canât wait. 




âIâm so excited that Michelle is going to get a new man,â laughs Kym, affectionately grabbing the arm of her real-life boyfriend, Jamie, 29, who canât seem to keep a smile off his face. 




âThey are going to cast someone new because, come on, there arenât exactly many eligible men left on the Street for her to seduce! 





âI donât know what kind of man they have in mind but I really hope heâs fit! 




âMichelle hasnât had the best luck so I would love to see a really attractive, loyal man on her arm.â 




When it comes to luck, Kym hasnât had much of it over the last year herself, following the tragic death of her third child, Archie. 




The tot died after his premature birth in February and distraught Kym took extended leave from the show. 

But after her self-confessed âmad monthsâ Kym is raring to go again. 




Sheâs got a new body after boosting her boobs to a healthy 34D, the love of a good man and Corrieâs top brass have thrown her in at the deep end with a string of top plots. 




And the lass canât wait to start pulling pints again at the Rovers. 




âI canât tell you how excited I am about being back behind the bar at the Rovers,â she continues. âWhen you think of Corrie, you think of the Rovers, so to be in the thick of it again is amazing. 




âI love filming in there. Itâs such a laugh as thereâs usually loads of us. 





âWe can get a bit naughty sometimes but we always get the job done!â 




Thereâs no escaping the tragedy that Kym and Jamie have had to suffer, but it seems something great has come out of their loss, as they admit their relationship has strengthened. 




So much so that Jamie, who quit his role as Hollyoaksâ Warren Fox earlier this year, will snub a move to Hollywood to make sure he has Kym by his side. 




âOf course I want to try and crack Hollywood,â he explains. 




âI am going over there for a couple of weeks to have a few meetings and possibly castings. But these stories about me moving over there are nonsense. 




âThe truth is I couldnât stand being away from Kym, so I would never move there permanently. And my son lives in this country too. 




âThis is my home and my family means the world to me. I would never put a job before them.â

----------


## Hannelene

So Hollywood didn't work out then? 
I thought that America would take her and they would write her character out of Corrie.....

----------


## devil13

I hope Michelle sticks around for a long time & is back at the heart of the show where she belongs

----------


## Hannelene

Heart of the show? Come on now  :Sad:  
She was never meant to be a lead in the show

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has revealed that she is planning a low-key wedding.

The actress explained that she and fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas only want close family and friends to watch them tie the knot later this year.

Speaking in an interview with OK magazine, Marsh admitted that she regrets having a "massive" ceremony when she exchanged vows with first husband Jack Ryder in 2002.

She commented: "This time me and Jamie will just have people who we really want there. I want my dad to give me away. It will be near Manchester."

On what her wedding dress will look like, the 33-year-old said: "I won't go for the big princess style. They're not very me. It won't be white, I can tell you that. All I can say is that Philip Armstrong is making it."

Marsh, best known for her role as Weatherfield barmaid Michelle Connor, is expected to marry Lomas in the summer.

----------

Dazzle (20-04-2010)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has joked that she will marry a stranger if fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas leaves her standing at the altar.

Speaking to OK magazine, Marsh laughed that she will "nab somebody off the street" if Lomas lets her down on their wedding day later this year.

Marsh, who plays Weatherfield barmaid Michelle Connor, also revealed that she is trying to "tone up some wobbly bits" as she prepares to tie the knot with the former Hollyoaks actor.

She commented: "I want Jamie to look at me and think he's marrying the most beautiful girl in the world."

Discussing invites for the ceremony, the actress confirmed that her former Hear'Say bandmates Myleene Klass and Danny Foster will be on the guest list, but Suzanne Shaw and Noel Sullivan will not.

Marsh and Lomas are planning to marry in Manchester in the summer.

----------


## lizann

Does anyone care? 

She will sell the pictures to some magazine and it will be a big wedding

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has rubbished claims that she is to split from fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas.

The actress admitted that she is feeling angry after reading reports which suggested that her relationship was on the rocks.

Writing in her New column, Marsh commented: "A women's magazine ran a totally untrue story last week, saying I was about to dump Jamie.

"To put the record straight, Jamie and I love each other and are getting married this year for crying out loud! These sorts of stories are so pathetic - it makes me mad."

The couple, who started dating in June 2008, became engaged last Christmas.

Marsh, best known for her role as Weatherfield barmaid Michelle Connor, recently confirmed that she is planning a small wedding and will tie the knot with Lomas in the summer.

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh has confessed that she is feeling "upset" over rumours surrounding her relationship with fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas.

The Coronation Street actress set tongues wagging last week by announcing that she and Lomas had put their wedding plans on hold.

Although the couple have blamed work commitments for the postponement, their decision led to speculation that their romance had hit the rocks.

Writing in her New column, Marsh insisted: "Despite reports suggesting otherwise, Jamie and I are not separating. Our wedding is going ahead, but it won't be at the end of this year as originally planned. 

"We have a lot going on in our lives. Apart from having three children between us, we have demanding lifestyles and had fallen behind with planning the big day. It felt like it was rush, rush, rush. 

"People postpone their weddings every day, but because we're in the public eye, it's been blown out of all proportion. It has really upset me. I'm very much looking forward to becoming Mrs Lomas."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has hit out at the latest rumours surrounding her relationship with Jamie Lomas.

Writing in her New magazine column, the actress insisted that there is no truth in suggestions that Lomas has upset her by making plans for a US career.

Marsh - who plays Weatherfield's Michelle Connor - explained: "A magazine reported last week that my relationship with Jamie is under pressure because he's going to stay in Los Angeles until he's made it in the US.

"It also said that if the pilot show he's making goes well, he might also go in January for six weeks. Firstly, as I've already said, Jamie is not doing a pilot show in America and, secondly, he has no plans to extend his stay.

"I'm tired of having to correct this particular magazine's sloppy journalism. Their stories about Jamie and me are always incorrect and are sometimes quite nasty."

Last month, Marsh admitted that she was "really upset" over false claims that she had separated from Lomas.

----------


## alan45

THE joy of finding she was pregnant was tinged with sadness for Coronation Street beauty Kym Marsh.

The mum-of-two was thrilled to be expecting again. But the news brought back how she lost her newborn son Archie nearly 18 months ago.

Now Kym and her fiance, Hollyoaks heartthrob Jamie Lomas, are simply taking each day of the pregnancy one step at a time.

She said: It is a sensitive subject for us. Jamie and I are so, so happy. But we know from experience there's still a long way to go.

Weve had lots of lovely messages from people who wanted to send us their best wishes. That has really meant a lot to both of us.

Brilliant

Kym, 34, beams with pride when she talks of her children David, 15, and Emily, 13, from a previous relationship. She said: My children are the centre of my life. I definitely a protective mum, over-protective probably, but they are my world.

I feel very lucky to have two beautiful children when there are so many women out there who don't have that luxury. You have to thank God for what you've got.

I became much more aware of that after I lost Archie.

The tiny child died in February last year just seconds after being born 18 weeks prematurely.

Kym and Jamie, 30, who has a four-year-old son with former girlfriend Haley Lever, struggled to cope with their heartbreak and it led to a split.

But their painful separation was short and they are now happily engaged. Kym said: Jamie is a brilliant dad and it is good he has experience of being a parent.

Were a proper family unit and David and Emily are very close to him, just as Im close to his son Billy, who stays with us three times a week.

We don't know when well get married. We still haven't decided.

But being engaged is enough for the time being so were leaving it on the back burner for now.

When we first met there were adjustments to be made because Jamie wasn't used to coping with two teenagers and I wasn't used to having a two-year-old around. But I think we've got the balance right now.

The baby is due in April and Kym is still unsure how Coronation Street bosses will deal with it.

She said: I don't know when I'm going to stop filming or how the show will reflect me being pregnant. We haven't discussed it yet.

But I don't think they'll write a pregnancy into the script. That kind of thing happens very rarely. Its more likely they'll use a lot of baggy jumpers and standing behind tables.

As Corrie temptress Michelle Connor, Kym has delighted viewers with her raunchy antics, especially in a scene where she dropped her towel in front of builder Jake Harman.

She said: It does make me giggle when I hear people have asked for Michelle to drop her towel again.

For months after I did that scene that was all people would talk to me about. Everywhere I went, strangers would stop me in the street to talk about it. Because I wasn't actually naked I felt that I had to stop and explain to people that I didn't actually get my kit off.

That was definitely the most risque thing I've done. At Corrie we do have naughty bits because it is important. But we also need to keep it traditional because we don't have the Hollyoaks demographic.

The viewers don't like it if you change things too much. So the risque stuff is much more Jamie's thing.

I don't put myself forward for the sexiest female kind of bracket but of course it is nice when it happens. Nice, but also quite weird.

It is clear Kym enjoys her work on the ITV1 soap but the child she lost is never far from her mind.

She said: I think Archie's death is something Ill always find difficult.

There are times when I still feel low about it but I just have to carry on because my children need me to be there for them.

In the beginning they were my main reason for carrying on. I couldn't fall apart because they needed me.

Its not something that is ever going to leave me and there wont be a day that goes by that I don't wish Archie was here. I do and I always will.

Its really scary how premature birth is the biggest cause of infant death in the country and so many other women have been through what I went through.

Yet nobody knows what causes it. So how is anybody ever going to stop it happening?

That is why I think it is so important for people to donate to charities like Bliss, who are working to fund research into premature births.

Lancashire lass Kym, who grew up in Wigan and found fame in 2001 as a member of HearSay, is writing her autobiography, which is almost like therapy.

She said: Its been great remembering the funny things from my childhood but Ive had some really difficult times and reliving them has been hard. I've had to remember bullying, my brush with bulimia and what happened with Archie.

Its been strange being that open. Going through the hard parts has been horrible but at the end of the day you feel better for talking about it.

Kym, married for seven years from 2002 to actor Jack Ryder, added: Yes its fair to say Ive had a lot of ups and downs in my life but I do think I am a bit of a fighter.

The star, crowned Celebrity Mum of the Year 2009 by parenting healthcare charity Bounty, has teamed up with Childnet International to launch a guide designed to help parents and children safe while online.

The guide is called Music, Film, TV and the Internet and is free from childnet.com/downloading.

Kym said: I wanted to get involved because my children use the internet for talking on MSN and downloading music or videos. I am very protective of my kids like most mums.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has admitted that she is unsure how her pregnancy will affect filming of the show.

The actress, who plays Michelle Connor in the ITV1 soap, told The People that it was unlikely her pregnancy would be written into her character's storyline and that her bump will instead have to be disguised in scenes.

She said: "I don't know when I'm going to stop filming or how the show will reflect me being pregnant. We haven't discussed it yet.

"But I don't think they'll write a pregnancy into the script. That kind of thing happens very rarely. It's more likely they'll use a lot of baggy jumpers and standing behind tables."

Marsh, who is engaged to Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas, added: "My children are the centre of my life. I'm definitely a protective mum - overprotective probably - but they are my world."

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has clarified a remark she made about when she and Jamie Lomas will tie the knot.

Writing in her New magazine column, the Coronation Street actress explained that she had been asked the question by a journalist during press for the soap's 50th anniversary.

She continued: "I made light of it, saying, 'I only got divorced last year', but that’s definitely not to say we won’t tie the knot. We just want to do it in our own time and not feel pressured into it.

"Who knows, we might decide to go off and get married next week!"

Marsh also revealed that her pregnancy was behind her absence from last week's tram crash episodes and the live broadcast.

----------


## lizann

Kym Marsh has hit out at a message she received on Twitter, which asked if she had had a miscarriage.

The Coronation Street actress announced that she was pregnant in October. Marsh and her partner Jamie Lomas lost their prematurely-born baby son Archie in 2009.

She retweeted the received message which read: "hey Kym i heard rumours u lost the baby (sic)", adding: "Possibly the sickest tweet I've ever had or seen in my life!"

The 34-year-old - Michelle Connor in the Manchester serial - told another follower that the message had "shook me up a bit after everything".

She added: "Thank you to everyone for the support over that tweet."

----------


## lizann

Maybe we should rename this thread Kym Marsh Thread  :Lol:

----------

alan45 (11-01-2011), tammyy2j (12-01-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

> Maybe we should rename this thread Kym Marsh Thread


If we did that it would be one of the biggest threads on the boards as that woman has an opinion on everything...

----------

alan45 (11-01-2011), lizann (11-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE bosses have been forced into a string of last-minute rewrites after Kym Marsh went on early maternity leave.

Kym's character Michelle Connor was due to have a steamy affair with wealthy business associate Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel).

But the shake-up will instead see Underworld manager Michelle jet off to Ireland to spend time with her family.

And her affair plotline goes to Samia Smith's character Maria Connor - as bosses had no time for a full rewrite.

Kym, 34, has gone on maternity leave five months early in a bid to avoid pregnancy complications.

She was given special leave after she and hubby Jamie Lomas lost their son Archie when he was born 18 weeks premature in February 2009.

The plot shake-up will see a furious Carla Connor (Alison King) poach Maria from Audrey's hair salon to be her personal assistant.

To make the line-up change at Underworld complete, Julie Carp (Katy Cavanagh) will be promoted to supervisor and Eileen Grimshaw (Sue Cleaver) will replace departing Janice Battersby (Vicky Entwistle).

A Corrie insider said: "It's a massive shake-up and it opens up lots of ideas for exciting new plots."

The new line-up will take place in episodes to be screened in March.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...maternity.html

----------

tammyy2j (13-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why would Maria work for Carla after all the happened with Liam and Tony

----------


## Perdita

> Why would Maria work for Carla after all the happened with Liam and Tony


In soapland, everything is possible, even if it does not make any sense

----------


## tammyy2j

> In soapland, everything is possible, even if it does not make any sense


True

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> If we did that it would be one of the biggest threads on the boards as that woman has an opinion on everything...


I'm deeply surprised she hasn't her own forum or tv chat show by now.

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has revealed that her pregnancy has been difficult due to fears that she would lose her baby girl.

The Coronation Street actress and her fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas lost their son Archie in 2009 after he was born premature at 21 weeks.

Marsh, who is now 26 weeks into her pregnancy, told Now: "We were [so scared we'd lose our baby]. It's been really difficult.

"I have been diagnosed with an incompetent cervix, which is when your cervix is too weak to stay closed during pregnancy due to the extra weight of the baby. It can cause premature birth or late miscarriage.

"This time around I was a high-risk patient and I've been monitored closely."

The 34-year-old, who had been stitched at 17 weeks to prevent her cervix from opening, was forced to take early maternity leave from the ITV soap.

Marsh added: "She's been a right little wriggler since 17 weeks. And she's a Marsh-Lomas. I know she's a little fighter and I know she'll be causing us havoc before long!"


DS

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh is being kept in hospital while doctors monitor her pregnancy.

The 'Coronation Street' actress - whose son Archie died in February 2009 after he was born 18 weeks early - has been in hospital for almost a week after medics reportedly prescribed a steroid treatment that allows babies' lungs to develop fully while in the womb, but is hoping to be allowed home soon.

Kym - who is engaged to 'Hollyoaks' star Jamie Lomas - is currently 27 weeks pregnant with a daughter and show bosses have given her early maternity leave in order to focus on her health.

The 34-year-old star - who has been diagnosed with an incompetent cervix, which can cause premature birth or late miscarriage - also has two children, David, 15, and 13-year-old Emily from a previous relationship but recently revealed this will be her last pregnancy.

She said: "I can definitely say my childbearing days are over. I couldn't go through this again, it's too heartbreaking. We don't know the exact problems we had with Archie. I hate that term late miscarriage as I gave birth to Archie when he was a fully formed human being.

"This pregnancy has been really difficult, a nightmare in fact. We've been on eggshells. But it's lovely when we see her on the scan and when I feel her wriggling."

(C) BANG Media International

*Hope she has a healthy baby this time*

----------


## Dazzle

> *Hope she has a healthy baby this time*


Yeah, good luck Kym.

----------


## Perdita

Pregnant Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has assured fans that all is well following her recent stint in hospital.

Earlier this week, it emerged that Marsh was being monitored by doctors to prevent any complications with her pregnancy.

The actress - who is expecting a baby girl - returned home late on Monday after being released following medical treatment.

Writing on Twitter today, Marsh told her followers: "Hi guys! Just to say it is true I did spend a bit of time in hospital recently, but me and baby are both doing fine. Thanks for all your support xx."

The soap star recently confirmed that her pregnancy has been problematic as she has been diagnosed with an incompetent cervix. She and fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas previously lost their son Archie in 2009 after he was born 18 weeks early.

Marsh announced her return to Twitter earlier this week after deleting her original account following a backlash from Waterloo Road fans.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has said that she would never be attacked at Coronation Street like Sherrie Hewson was.

Hewson recently revealed details of an attack at the hands of an unnamed but "well-known" co-star when her autobiography was serialised by a national newspaper. 

Writing in New magazine, Marsh - Michelle Connor in the ITV soap - claimed that she scares her co-stars more than they scare her.

"I read last week that Sherrie Hewson was attacked by a co-star during her time on Corrie," she wrote. "I don't know Sherrie, but it's a frightening thing to happen to anybody in any job.

"Mind you, no one would dare do that to me - I scare them more than they scare me!"

She explained: "I was doing a night shoot once and a gang of drunken lads were shouting racist comments at a colleague through the gates. I barged over and put them in their place. 

"Julie Hesmondhalgh, who plays Hayley Cropper, says, 'If there's trouble, all you need is Kym Marsh with you. She's 'ard!'"


DS

----------


## alan45

Self praise is no recommendation. This pain in the ar$e really loves to hear herself speak

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has denied reports that she will give birth in two weeks time.

Earlier today, a tabloid report claimed that the Coronation Street star will have her baby in a fortnight at 32 weeks pregnant - five weeks short of the full term.

However, the actress has since took to Twitter to rubbish the claim. A fan messaged her saying: "According to The Mirror your having your little girl in the next 2 weeks, fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you (sic)."

Marsh replied: "It's not true hub but thanks anyway x."

Marsh recently admitted that her pregnancy has left her "exhausted".

DS

----------


## alan45

> Kym Marsh has denied reports that she will give birth in two weeks time.
> 
> Earlier today, a tabloid report claimed that the Coronation Street star will have her baby in a fortnight at 32 weeks pregnant - five weeks short of the full term.
> 
> However, the actress has since took to Twitter to rubbish the claim. A fan messaged her saying: "According to The Mirror your having your little girl in the next 2 weeks, fingers crossed all goes smoothly for you (sic)."
> 
> Marsh replied: "It's not true hub but thanks anyway x."
> 
> Marsh recently admitted that her pregnancy has left her "exhausted".
> ...


Kym Marsh ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Cat2687

Would it be so difficult to leave this poor woman alone!? She's obviously having a tough pregnancy, and only frequently features in magazines because someone offered her money for it. There are very few that would refuse...

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh and Jamie Lomas have become parents to a baby girl.

A report today had suggested that the Coronation Street actress had admitted herself to Manchester Royal Infirmary on Tuesday night after going into early labour. 

It has now been announced that Marsh and her fiancÃ© welcomed their daughter yesterday (Wednesday) evening.

"Jamie and Kym are delighted to announce that they are the proud parents of a baby girl Polly Lomas," a spokesperson from the ITV1 soap confirmed. "Mum and baby are doing well." 

The new arrival, who weighed 4lb 1oz, is a sister to Marsh's two children David and Emily and Lomas's son Billy.

The 34-year-old, who took early maternity leave from the ITV1 soap, previously revealed that she had been diagnosed with an incompetent cervix which can lead to a premature birth.

The couple lost their son Archie in 2009 after he was born 18 weeks early.


* Congratulations to them*

----------


## tammyy2j

> Kym Marsh and Jamie Lomas have become parents to a baby girl.
> 
> A report today had suggested that the Coronation Street actress had admitted herself to Manchester Royal Infirmary on Tuesday night after going into early labour. 
> 
> It has now been announced that Marsh and her fiancÃ© welcomed their daughter yesterday (Wednesday) evening.
> 
> "Jamie and Kym are delighted to announce that they are the proud parents of a baby girl Polly Lomas," a spokesperson from the ITV1 soap confirmed. "Mum and baby are doing well." 
> 
> The new arrival, who weighed 4lb 1oz, is a sister to Marsh's two children David and Emily and Lomas's son Billy.
> ...


Thats nice for them and I hope all goes well - congrats to them

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas has thanked fans for their support following the news that he and fiancÃ©e Kym Marsh have welcomed the arrival of a baby girl.

Marsh, who plays Coronation Street's Michelle Connor, gave birth to 4lb 1oz Polly Lomas yesterday evening after going into labour early.

The actress had reportedly admitted herself into the Manchester Royal Infirmary hospital on Tuesday night.

Responding to messages of congratulations on Twitter today, Lomas commented: "Thank you all so much for your lovely messages, she is an absolute belter and is doing really well.

"Kym, really proud of you. Go on Polly Lomas."

Lomas already has a son named Billy from a previous relationship, while Marsh, who took early maternity leave from Corrie earlier this year, is mum to 15-year-old David and 13-year-old Emily.

The couple lost their first child together, Archie, in 2009 after he was born 18 weeks premature.

DS

----------


## alan45

Glad the child was born safe and well.

 Lets hope Kym takes about ten years Maternity Leave to look after it

----------

Chloe O'brien (24-03-2011), Perdita (24-03-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Glad the child was born safe and well.
> 
>  Lets hope Kym takes about ten years Maternity Leave to look after it


Maybe she could hire TracyLuv as her live in Nanny while Jamie is off to America to work.  We can but hope.

----------

alan45 (24-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has confirmed that she and Keith Duffy are due to return to Coronation Street in September.

The actress took early maternity leave, in a storyline which saw her character Michelle Connor join Duffy's Ciaran McCarthy on a cruise.

Earlier this month, the Boyzone star - nominated for 'Sexiest Male' at the British Soap Awards - revealed that he is returning to filming on September 15.

"I'm due to return to work on Corrie around September and so is Keith Duffy, who plays Ciaran McCarthy," Marsh wrote in her New magazine column. "

Commenting on the pair's joint return to the Street, she added: "It makes sense for Ciaran and Michelle to return together as viewers like them as a couple."

Marsh gave birth to her baby daughter Polly Lomas late last month.


DS

----------


## alan45

This news is like the Parson's Egg.

Good that Keith Duffy is returning

Bad that the useless Ms Marsh is returning.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has revealed that she will marry boyfriend Jamie Lomas next year.

The actress, who plays Michelle Connor in the ITV1 soap, admitted that she has been contemplating marriage for a while and will be organising a ceremony for 2012.

Speaking at the British Soap Awards, she told The People: "We've been thinking of marriage now, we will do it next year because we'd like to do it really soon."

Hollyoaks actor Lomas added: "We were thinking about it before, then Kym got pregnant."

The couple welcomed new daughter Polly in March. Marsh said: "This is our first night away since we had her. My mum has her and I've driven her mad ringing up to check, I've rung about 15 times."

Marsh recently confirmed that she will return to Coronation Street in September following maternity leave.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kym Marsh has reassured fans she has no plans to leave anytime soon.
The 34-year-old actress is currently on maternity leave after giving birth to her third child Polly, her daughter with Hollyoaks hunk Jamie Lomas, and her barmaid character, Michelle Connor, is enjoying a cruise with boyfriend Ciaran. But Kym can't imagine leaving the cobbles because working on the soap gives her more stability than any other job.
She wrote in her New! magazine column: "I was quite shocked to hear that Sacha Parkinson, who plays Sian Powers, is leaving Corrie, but she's only young and she has her whole career ahead of her.
"Soaps are great for people like me who are settled because they're a stable place to be, but if she wants to try her hand at other things, now's the time to do it."
Meanwhile, Kym revealed that looking after Polly, who was born five weeks premature in March, is hard work.
She said: "Polly's ten weeks old now and she had her first injections last week and it was terrible. She was really out of sorts and cried the whole day. She eventually exhausted herself and fell asleep for five hours solid, which is unheard of.
"She usually feeds every two hours and if you put anything near her mouth, she wants to attack it!"

PA


 :Sad:   Not good news as far as I am concerned   :Angry: 
She added: "My mum and dad stayed overnight last Sunday to give Jamie and me a good night's sleep. I woke up feeling refreshed, but my mum certainly didn't!"

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street's Kym Marsh has reassured fans she has no plans to leave anytime soon.
>   Not good news as far as I am concerned  
> "


I agree with you 100%. The bloody woman is an oxygen thief

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Okay this woman is doing my head in. for anyone who's a parent how the f**k did she have a good night's sleep when her child was crying. My daughter is going to be 13 years old this year and I still wake up when I hear her going to the toilet. Somethings never leave you. You can't settle if your child is not settled fact of life. But what disturbs me more is that she's not planning to leave corrie soon.  Come on writers get rid of her I can't stand the thought of her being on the cobbles as long as Ken, Rita or Emily.

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE star Kym Marsh is fuming after vile "fans" bullied her for choosing not to breast-feed premature baby Polly. 
They claimed she cared more about protecting her surgically-enhanced bust than looking after her five-weeks-early little girl. 

But Kym - Michelle Connor in the ITV1 soap - hit back at her critics, calling one an "ignorant pillock". 

Polly was born in March, two years after Kym had a still-born son. 

One user called Jonenrique1 tweeted: "How about you not breast-feeding your child? You chose vanity over your children... sad." Kym, 35, hit back with: "Shut up you absolute idiot. You know nothing so go be bitter elsewhere!" 

Another, Charlotte Gribben, joined in by saying: "Breast is best & mothers who don't do it just lazy." Lulupinkinstein landed another blow, claiming Kym "didn't want to spoil her boob job". 

But the star hit back, saying she wanted to breast-feed but was advised not to in order to make Polly grow faster. 

She told critics: "I stayed in bed for three months to bring my baby into this world after losing one so do not dare EVER criticise me." Kym went on to call one accuser "a nasty excuse for a human being", adding: "Let's hope you never go through what I did, ignorant pillock." 

Shocked by the row, she then told her 47,812 followers: "Done everything in my power to get my little girl here. Some nasty pieces of work, honestly." 

Kym, engaged to Hollyoaks actor Jamie Lomas, said yesterday that she gave up breast-feeding in Polly's best interests. She told OK! mag: "I tried but I wasn't making enough milk." 

The actress - mum to David, 15, and Emily, 13, from a former relationship - added: "I've suffered with the baby blues. The last time I was looking after a newborn was 13 years ago so to suddenly have this tiny baby, who isn't the easiest, is quite a lot to get used to. It's a shock." 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1PJnhTpUb

----------


## alan45

> she then told her 47,812 followers
> 
> But the star hit back, saying she wanted to breast-feed but was advised not to in order to make Polly grow faster.


So much for the medical advice that Breast is Best. Why would 47,812 follow this woman

----------


## Siobhan

> So much for the medical advice that Breast is Best. Why would 47,812 follow this woman


812 follow her, 47,000 are just astounded by the amount of crap this woman sprouts

----------

alan45 (15-06-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Who cares if she breast feeds or feeds her baby fizzy juice if she isn't given the attention she might go away from the public altogether.

----------

alan45 (17-06-2011), Siobhan (17-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Ms Marsh needs the attention though as much as she needs oxygen to live. Rather than her wanting Jamie to join Corrie, she could join Hollyoaks (I don't watch it  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------

alan45 (17-06-2011), Siobhan (17-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has admitted that she is excited to see what storylines await Michelle Collins on Coronation Street. * Guess somebody has to be  * 

Collins made her on-screen debut as new Rovers Return manager Stella Price last week. Writing in her new magazine column, Marsh recalled meeting the ex-EastEnders star at the British Soap Awards last month.

"Michelle Collins made her Corrie debut as the Rovers' new manager Stella last week and I'm dying to see what's in store for her character," she wrote. "I met her at The British Soap Awards last month and she was very nice."

Antony Cotton and Charlie Condou were among Collins's co-stars who denied claims that cast members have complained about the northern accent the actress has put on for her new role. Marsh, who plays Michelle Connor, explained that she knows how difficult it is to maintain a different accent while acting.

"She said she's got a dialect coach to help her perfect her northern accent," she added. "I had lessons to learn a New York accent when I appeared in the stage show Saturday Night Fever, so I know how tough it is keeping it up all the time!"

Marsh, who will return to the ITV1 soap in September, previously described Collins's casting as "great".

----------


## Siobhan

Kym marsh has an opinion on Michelle Collins.. well there is a first from Kym!! she never comments on anything

----------

alan45 (21-06-2011)

----------


## Perdita

I know you have all been waiting for this   :Stick Out Tongue: 

For the first time Kym will tell the story of her rise to fame -- from growing up on an estate in Wigan and struggling as a young single mother with two children, to her big break in Hear'Say and finally becoming a much-loved barmaid Michelle Connor on the nation's favourite soap, Coronation Street.In this candid and compelling memoir Kym reveals all about the highs and lows, the loves and losses, and how she finally turned her life around to become one of Britain's favourite celebrities. :Ponder:

----------


## moonstorm

:Sick:

----------


## Siobhan

I found Alan's christmas present.. thanks Perdy

----------

alan45 (23-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

Doe this woman actually think anyone actually cares. She is intoxicated by the exuberance of her own verbocity

----------


## Perdita

> I found Alan's christmas present.. thanks Perdy


I knew you would appreciate it and I am sure he will just LOVE it

----------


## alan45

> I found Alan's christmas present.. thanks Perdy





> I knew you would appreciate it and I am sure he will just LOVE it


I hope its printed on Andrex

----------

Siobhan (23-06-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Alan don't kid yourself we all know you and Parkerman have already orderd a copy for your kindle.

----------


## alan45

> Alan don't kid yourself we all know you and Parkerman have already orderd a copy for your kindle.


Cant wipe your bum with a Kindle  :Sick:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i saw this and thought of you guys...oh it is hilarious http://www.heatworld.com/Celeb-News/...r-biggest-fan/

----------

alan45 (05-07-2011), Siobhan (04-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> i saw this and thought of you guys...oh it is hilarious http://www.heatworld.com/Celeb-News/...r-biggest-fan/


 :Lol:   Great!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

> i saw this and thought of you guys...oh it is hilarious http://www.heatworld.com/Celeb-News/...r-biggest-fan/


this is the class of people who like this woman

----------


## alan45

> this is the class of people who like this woman


Exactly.  A chav for the chavs or as we call them here SPIDES

----------


## alan45

More nonsense by this talentless bimbo

Kym Marsh has questioned Samantha Womack's absence from the 'Best Actress' category at the British Soap Awards.

Womack, who plays Ronnie Mitchell in EastEnders, did not appear on the shortlist of nominees. The eventual winner was her co-star Jessie Wallace for her portrayal of Queen Vic landlady Kat Moon. 

Coronation Street star Marsh sympathised with Womack over her recent admission that she was leaving the BBC soap after being left exhausted by her alter ego's storylines. 

"I can relate to that," she wrote in her latest new magazine column. "Although they're the sort of plots I love, it is hard going. It must be especially hard for Sam as she's had one harrowing storyline after another."

She continued: "She's a fantastic actress and although Jessie Wallace was a deserved winner of the 'Best Actress' award at The British Soap Awards, I think it was an oversight that Sam wasn't even nominated."

Marsh, who is currently on maternity leave, is due to return to her role as Weatherfield's Michelle Connor in September.  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> *Win signed copies of Kym Marsh's autobiography*
> 
> With thanks to the fabulous people at Hodder & Stoughton publishers, we have two signed copies of Kym Marsh's new autobiography - Kym Marsh - From the Heart to give away in an exclusive Coronation Street Blog competition.
> 
> Note: Entries from moneysavingsexpert, Loquax or any other competitions website will not be entered into any of our competitions.  
> 
> To be in with a chance to win one of these two fantastic books signed by Kym, who plays Michelle Connor on Coronation Street, all you have to do is answer the following two questions correctly and email me with the correct answers. The winners will be drawn at random from all the correct entries and announced on the blog.  
> 
> Deadline for entries is Monday 18th July at 5pm.  Only UK entrants, please.
> ...


  From Corrie blog

----------


## Perdita

????????????????????????????????????????

----------


## alan45

> ????????????????????????????????????????




?????????????????????????????????????

Its a competition or a plan to shift copies of her piss poor autobiography

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh has dismissed rumours of a ratings crisis at the soap, describing recent press reports as "incorrect".

The star also spoke up for actress Michelle Collins, who has come under fire for her portrayal as Stella Price on the soap, saying that it is "unfair to blame" her.

"Not only is it unfair to blame Michelle Collins for a fall in Corrie's viewing figures, it's also incorrect," she wrote in her New! magazine column.

"As our producer Phil Collinson explained last week, a newspaper used an episode that was up against a Wimbledon match to illustrate a drop in figures. Big sporting events always affect viewing figures."

Marsh also criticised former Coronation Street actor Johnny Briggs, who recently said that he found the soap had lost its fun and humour.

"I thought that former cast-member Johnny Briggs's comments that there is no humour in Corrie were harsh, too - particularly as he admits he doesn't watch the show!"

William Roache also recently defended producer Phil Collinson over the show's performance.

Executive producer Kieran Roberts described reports that the loss of viewers related to the soap's increase of gay characters as "a storm in a teacup".

Kym Marsh had recently asked for Coronation Street fans to give Michelle Collins a chance to settle into her new role.

----------


## Siobhan

> Kym Marsh had recently asked for Coronation Street fans to give Michelle Collins a chance to settle into her new role.


I am glad she said ALL corrie fans.. cause her 2 wouldn't make much of a difference

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh  has admitted that she is excited to discover what romantic drama awaits her Coronation Street character. 

The actress will return to the ITV1 soap as Michelle Connor in the autumn. Marsh, who has been on maternity leave, will make her comeback alongside co-star Keith Duffy (Ciaran McCarthy).

However, Duffy has confirmed that he won't be returning to the Manchester serial for long,  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  leaving fans to speculate on what will become of Michelle and Ciaran's relationship. 

Commenting on her co-star's decision, Marsh told New magazine: "He needs to be at home in Dublin to support his daughter Mia - who has autism - when she makes the transition to secondary school.

"I'm not sure what that means for Michelle and Ciaran's relationship because I haven't seen any storylines, but if they do break up it will be interesting to see if he breaks her heart or she breaks his."

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson recently told Digital Spy that the couple will plan to make a "flying visit" to the Street, but the "story" will see their plans change.

He said: "Michelle will go back into the factory and will be quite instrumental in helping Carla to run Underworld again, so that's where Michelle's heading back to."

Meanwhile, Marsh also confessed that she would like a waxwork like co-stars William Roache and Anne Kirkbride. I've news for you KYM. Waxworks can act ten times better than you

"I'd definitely have one done if I was asked because it's such an honour," she said. "But I'm not sure anyone would want one unless it was to stick a wick in the top!" and lots of pins in it as well

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh has said that Ofcom was correct in clearing EastEnders over its baby swap storyline.

The broadcasting regulator confirmed last week that it received a total of 1,044 complaints from viewers over the plot, which saw Ronnie Branning lose her newborn son James to Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS), before swapping him with Kat Moon's healthy child Tommy.

"Last week, EastEnders was cleared of wrongdoing by Ofcom, the media regulator, over its baby swap storyline, and I think that's the right decision," the Coronation Street actress wrote in her latest New magazine column. 

"It's just a storyline, like any other. I understand why people got upset about it, but no-one meant to upset anybody. Soaps are supposed to portray real life to a certain extent, but it's meant to be high drama for entertainment purposes.

"I mean, how many murders can you have in one square? There's a nod to real life but, for the most part, soaps help take people out of the real world."

Marsh also revealed that she will soon front a new documentary about teen mothers on Channel 5.

"I'm really pleased to have been asked to make a documentary about teen mums for Channel 5. Having been one myself, they thought I was perfect for the job," :Sick:  :Sick:  she explained.  (Is their no limit to this woman's modesty)

"Hopefully, it will dispel some of the misconceptions about teenage mothers. They get a bad press - people think they only do it to live off benefits. But there are lots of young women who genuinely want to have children, so it's a shame they all get tarred with the same brush. With me, it was just one of those things that happened.

"Filming begins later this month, before I go back to Corrie. I don't think I could juggle them both!"

The actress will return to Coronation Street as Michelle Connor in the autumn after her maternity leave. She recently said that she was excited about possible romantic storylines for her character. :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## alan45

MORE BS From Ms Marsh


Kym Marsh has said that the press exaggerate how much the cast of Coronation Street get paid.

The actress will return to her role as Michelle Connor in the autumn. Writing in her New magazine column, Marsh said that she was "delighted" to hear her co-star Michelle Keegan had signed a new contract.

Reports claimed that Keegan had agreed a new year-long deal which would see her Â£90,000 salary increased to six figures.

"I'm delighted that my friend Michelle Keegan has signed another year-long contract at Corrie, but the reports of a six-figure sum made me smile," Marsh said. "The press always exaggerate our salaries."

The 35-year-old added: "While Corrie is very generous, we're certainly not on footballers' wages."

Meanwhile, Marsh and fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas will team up to take part in an upcoming episode of Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?.

"We'll do our best to raise as much as possible, but general knowledge isn't my strong point," she admitted. "However, Jamie has been swotting up and has even downloaded the app to his phone."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Michelle Connor and Ciaran McCarthy will begin making plans for a huge wedding when they return to Weatherfield, a report has claimed.

The happy couple, played by Kym Marsh and Keith Duffy, will soon be back on the cobbles with the news that they are tying the knot, according to the Sunday Mirror.

"Michelle and Ciaran are two of our most popular characters," a show source told the newspaper. "They will return from their cruise and tell the street they are planning a huge wedding.

"But this is Corrie and the course of true love never runs smooth, so anything could happen before they say 'I do'."

Marsh has been on maternity leave from Coronation Street in recent months and gave birth to a baby girl named Polly in March. Meanwhile, Duffy took time out from the soap to go on tour with Boyzone.


However, a happy ending may not be on the cards for Michelle and Ciaran as Duffy recently confirmed that his next stint on the programme will be shorter than expected.

He said in a TV interview: "This return to Corrie is not going to be as long as I would have hoped, because I'm kind of needed in Dublin this year. 

"[My son] Jay has a big exam year, and my little girl Mia, who has autism, it's her last year in [primary] school and the transition to secondary school is going to be a lot of work for everybody. I'm kind of needed there to try and help make that happen."

Marsh also recently speculated that there could be heartbreak ahead for the pair.

"I'm not sure what [Keith's decision] means for Michelle and Ciaran's relationship because I haven't seen any storylines, but if they do break up it will be interesting to see if he breaks her heart or she breaks his," she said earlier this month.

Marsh and Duffy are expected to film their Coronation Street comeback scenes within the next few weeks.


Whoopeee do cant wait for the return of the legend that is KYM Marsh

----------


## alan45

IF you think Kym Marsh is a belter â you should check out her teenage daughter.

The Coronation Street *actress relived her pop star days by singing at a charity do and duetted with Emily, 13.

Former HearâSay star Kym, 35, was delighted at how her girl wowed the *audience.

She said: âBeing on stage with Emily made me so proud. She certainly has what it takes to become a star. It was lovely to sing with her.â

Both did solo spots. Emily sang five numbers including Adeleâs Chasing Pavements. Mum-of-three Kym won wild *applause for Leonard Cohenâs Hallelujah.

The pair went down a storm at a British Heart Foundation *fund-raiser in Northop Country Park golf club, north Wales, where Kymâs aunt is the ladiesâ *captain.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## Siobhan

this is thread is like a car crash.. I can't stand Kym but have to check it out to see what stupid thing this woman has come out with and what is her latest opinion on everything...

----------


## alan45

> this is thread is like a car crash.. I can't stand Kym but have to check it out to see what stupid thing this woman has come out with and what is her latest opinion on everything...


You should rename it The wisdom of Kym Marsh Thread

----------


## Chloe O'brien

So now she's saying her daughter is so talented,will she be trying to get her a role on Corrie as well.

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has revealed her horror at EastEnders star Jessie Wallace's recent heartbreak.

The Coronation Street actress, whose fellow soap star Wallace recently cancelled her wedding to Vince Morse after discovering raunchy messages sent from him to his ex-partner, said that she believes that Wallace will bounce back from the scandal.

Marsh said in her New magazine column: "I couldn't believe my eyes when I read about Jessie Wallace cancelling her wedding at the very last minute. I actually felt sick for her when I saw the private photo that her fiancÃ©, Vince Morse, sent to his ex splashed across the papers. What was he thinking? 

"Jessie's been so unlucky in love and finally seemed to have found happiness with Vince - then he goes and does that, the snake! That picture was for his eyes only and although some people might think she was foolish taking it, when you're in love, you don't think your partner's going to betray you like that. I would trust [partner] Jamie [Lomas] with anything, so she must have been absolutely horrified."

Marsh continued: "Moving on, I know Jessie will bounce back from this. She's made of strong stuff and, having met her a few times over the years, I've got a lot of time for her. Good on her for kicking him out, too. If he'd done that to me, he'd have lost two vital parts of his body by now!"

Recent reports have implied that Wallace is considering taking Morse back, but his ex-wife Virginia Lewis has urged the EastEnders actress to dump him, describing him as a "serial cheat who's incapable of being faithful".

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Does she have to have an opinion on everything.  She just opens her mouth and lets her belly rumble.

----------


## alan45

The latest ravings of Kym Marsh


Â© Rex Features / Jonothan Hordle
Kym Marsh has defended her Coronation Street co-star Brooke Vincent after she was revealed to be working in a local pub last week.

Vincent allegedly claimed to be "glad of the extra cash" from working at the White Room in Whitefield. She was reportedly paid Â£6.08 an hour for a seven-hour shift at the family-run bar and restaurant.

She later clarified on Twitter: "1. My mate was ill so I covered for her!. 2.I didn't used to work there at all I help out every now&then (sic)."

Marsh has now dismissed claims that Vincent worked at the bar because she had spent too much money on recent holidays.

"A lot was made about my Corrie co-star Brooke Vincent working in a bar in Manchester last week," Marsh said in her latest New column. "Some reports even speculated that she was doing it because she'd been on a few holidays and was skint! It amazes me that people jump to conclusions just from a picture.

"As Brooke explained, she was just helping out a friend. Aside from that, Brooke has always done part-time jobs as she enjoys doing different things - not because she's desperate for cash!"

Marsh recently revealed that she felt "sick" upon hearing about fellow soap star Jessie Wallace's recent heartbreak.

----------


## Siobhan

seriously.. is this any of her business and why does she feel the need to comment on everything.. She reminds me of one to those friends you have on facebook that updates their status every 5 seconds cause they have to make a comment or they will die (well not die but maybe someone would ignore them for 5 seconds)

----------

alan45 (13-09-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Should we rename this thread " The Kym Marsh Thread"

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's none of her business or anyone else why Brooke was working in the pub.  As she said she was helping out a freind who was unwell.  Clearly Corrie bosses are happy for her to do this.

----------


## alan45

> Should we rename this thread " The Kym Marsh Thread"


 Kym Marsh on the Meaning of Life, the Universe and the Sino Prussian Alliance of 1847

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh has praised Andrew Lancel for his portrayal of Coronation Street's Frank Foster.

The businessman raped his fiancÃ©e Carla Connor (Alison King) on the eve of their wedding, after she attempted to call off their big day. 


Â© ITV


"Corrie's handling of the controversial rape storyline was commendable last week," Marsh wrote in her New magazine column. "Alison King, who plays Carla Connor, worked extremely hard to do it justice for all those people who've gone through it for real. 

"And let's not forget Andrew Lancel, who plays Frank Foster. He has to play a rapist and the way he portrayed it was incredible - the viewers despise him!"

Marsh added: "It was exceptionally well written - the guy has just raped his fiancÃ©e then flippantly walks back into the flat with a bottle of wine and a takeaway. It gave me a chill down my spine!"

The actress, Michelle Connor in the ITV1 soap, returned to filming earlier this month, ahead of her on-screen comeback.

----------


## parkerman

> Kym Marsh has praised Andrew Lancel for his portrayal of Coronation Street's Frank Foster.


Phew! That's a relief! I was wondering whether Andrew Lancel was playing the part well. I couldn't decide for myself, but now I know he's doing a good job.

What about Alison King? I need Kym's opinion to make my mind up for me.....

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has reportedly told producers that she'd like her character to have a baby.

The actress, who plays Michelle Connor in the ITV1 soap, recently returned to work following the birth of daughter Polly in March.

Bosses had planned for Michelle to have a baby in 2010, but scrapped the storyline after the death of Marsh's son Archie, who was born 18 weeks early.

Viewers will now see Michelle and boyfriend Ciaran McCarthy (Keith Duffy) discuss starting a family when they return to Weatherfield next month, according to the Daily Star Sunday.

She tells him: "I'm sorry Ciaran but I'm not getting any younger and my body clock's ticking. I want more babies and I want them now. And if you don't want the same thing then maybe it's time we went our separate ways." *Guess this is where they will fall out before he leaves*

Duffy will leave Coronation Street at Christmas in a "very dramatic" exit storyline.

----------


## parkerman

> Duffy will leave Coronation Street at Christmas in a "very dramatic" exit storyline.


Is it an explosive one that will rock the cobbles though?

----------

alan45 (02-10-2011), Ruffed_lemur (02-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Is it an explosive one that will rock the cobbles though?


Nothing else would do ;)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Phew! That's a relief! I was wondering whether Andrew Lancel was playing the part well. I couldn't decide for myself, but now I know he's doing a good job.
> 
> What about Alison King? I need Kym's opinion to make my mind up for me.....


Thanks for that!   :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

It was revealed last week that her character's boyfriend will leave Weatherfield as their plans for a festive wedding end in disaster.
But Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh certainly looked ready for a marriage today as she strolled around the set in a gorgeous white dress.
The short number, with spaghetti straps and netting underneath to puff the skirt out, was far from traditional as it showed off her toned legs.




It was covered in cut-out flowers with diamantes.
Kym's hair was curled and pulled into a loose bun and she wore a pair of diamond earrings.
The 35-year-old has been on maternity leave since January, after giving birth to her daughter Polly, now six months.
She plays Michelle Connor on the soap and was seen earlier this year leaving for a cruise with boyfriend Ciaran McCarthy, played by Boyzone member Keith Duffy, 37.
She returned to filming this month with the singer.
Keith has been touring with the band during his hiatus from the show.




It was reported that the pair's characters would return to the Street in November and announce their engagement.
'They will return from their cruise and tell the Street they are planning a huge wedding,' a source told Daily Mirror.
'But this is Corrie and the course of true love *never runs smooth, so anything could happen before they say âI doâ.'
Recently, Kym told Corrie bosses sheâd love her character to have a child after getting over her real-life baby heartache, the Daily Star reported.
She will apparently tell Ciaran McCarthy: 'I want more babies or weâre history.






'Iâm sorry Ciaran but Iâm not getting any younger and my body clockâs ticking.
'I want more babies and I want them now. And if you donât want the same thing then maybe itâs time we went our separate ways.'
Bosses last year discussed plans for Michelle to have a baby but put off the idea as it was considered too upsetting after Kym and fiance Jamie Lomas, 31, lost their own son Archie in 2009.
The baby was born 18 weeks early.
Polly was also five weeks premature in March, weighing just 4lb 1oz.
Kym, 35, had been diagnosed with cervix problems and also had the flu.







Meanwhile, Keith, who has played Ciaran on and off for almost ten years, will leave the show to spend more time with his wife Lisa and their children Jay, 15, and Mia, 11.
A source said: 'Something had to give and sadly it was Corrie. Heâs had a great time working on the show but these last few months have proved very demanding.
'His daughter Mia, who has autism, is starting secondary school and itâs a big year for Jay as he has his exams. So heâs decided he wants to be at home in Dublin for them both.'
A Coronation Street spokesman said: 'Itâs going to be a very dramatic time for Ciaran.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1ZmoatcrY

----------


## Perdita

KYM Marsh may look as gorgeous as ever as she films scenes for her Weatherfield hen party, but she confesses she feels like an old woman since her return to the soap.

Kym, 35, who plays Michelle Connor on the Street, has enjoyed the past six months off work since giving
birth to daughter Polly, but admits she is really struggling to get back into the swing of things.

Kym revealed: âWorking and baby are tiring. I am absolutely knackered. Work and small babies equals feeling about 90.

âBut Polly is doing incredibly well. She weighs just over 13lb now and is six months old. Bless her, the little thing.â


Daily Star

* Well, I am sure if she is fed up struggling and wants to take more time off, I would not have a problem with that and I am sure there are a few more people on here who agree  *

----------


## alan45

> Kym revealed: “Working and baby are tiring. I am absolutely knackered. Work and small babies equals feeling about 90.  Stop Working.  SIMPLES
> 
> 
> * Well, I am sure if she is fed up struggling and wants to take more time off, I would not have a problem with that and I am sure there are a few more people on here who agree  *


I certainly agree with you  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Kym if you need extra time off to look after the kids we are right behind you.  Take as long as you like.  Have the next 16 years off.

----------

alan45 (16-10-2011)

----------


## ellie2

> kym if you need extra time off to look after the kids we are right behind you.  Take as long as you like.  Have the next 16 years off.




lol!!

----------


## Perdita

Posing seductively in skimpy black undies and killer heels, itâs hard to believe that Kym Marsh gave birth to daughter Polly just seven months ago.

Advertisement >>

And next month the Corrie star will be back kicking up the cobbles when she *returns as Michelle Connor, whoâs due to wed fiancÃ© Ciaran, played by Keith Duffy.


In real life, mum-of-three Kym is also getting ready to tie the knot and is *wearing an engagement ring courtesy of former Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas.

âIt was great fun to do this shoot and show people that you can still feel sexy after having a baby,â says Kym, 35.

âIâve managed to lose all but a few pounds of my baby weight and itâs all down to Polly as I havenât had the chance to sit down since she arrived.â



Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-sto...#ixzz1av7vkuok

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh has revealed that she will miss her co-star Keith Duffy on the soap.

Duffy recently filmed his final scenes in the ITV soap as Ciaran McCarthy, in what will reportedly be a "dramatic" exit.

Writing in her latest New column, Marsh said: "Although he'll be on screen until around Christmas, my co-star Keith Duffy recently left Corrie and we were very sad to see him go. He's become a good friend and I'll miss working with him.

"Keith's not the type to make a big fuss, so he didn't have a proper leaving bash - we just went for a few beers at the pub where we gave him a few gifts we'd clubbed together for."

Marsh added that Duffy has hinted that he wants to return to the soap at some point in the future.

She laughed: "He said he wants to return to Corrie at some point in the future and I hope he does - if not for my sake, then for my character Michelle's!"

Read the full story in this week's New magazine - out today.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh has said that she does not want character Michelle Connor to have a baby.

The 35-year-old, who returns to the soap tonight after a ten-month break, strenuously denied a recent report claiming that she instructed producers to make her alter ego pregnant.

She told the Radio Times: "I did read somewhere that I'd gone up to the producers and said, 'I want Michelle to have a baby'. 

"Let me put people straight on that - I could think of nothing worse! It's lovely to have the baby, but I think it's really important for all parents to keep hold of their own identity and have a little bit of time for themselves."

The former Hear'Say singer earlier expressed her belief that Michelle and departing fiancÃ© Ciaran McCarthy (Keith Duffy) will stay in love.

Coronation Street airs Michelle and Ciaran's return tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah right Michelle and Ciaran will stay in love until the next new guy comes into corrie and Kym will be suggesting he becomes Michelle's latest fella.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has admitted that she wants her character Michelle Connor to punch Weatherfield villain Frank Foster.

Michelle is currently going head-to-head with Frank as she has agreed to look after Underworld while Carla (Alison King) spends some time away from the cobbles to clear her head.

Carla was raped by ex-fiancÃ© Frank - played by Andrew Lancel - earlier this year, and the evil businessman has since schemed to make sure that she loses the factory.

Marsh told PA of the storyline: "Michelle's obviously horrified to see what's happened. She's definitely not going to be scared of Frank, that's for sure, because I think he's met his match with Michelle so he'd better watch out.

"I'd love to see her punch him in the face! No offence Andrew Lancel."


The actress went on to praise Lancel for his portrayal of Frank over the past few months.

"He is brilliant. It's got to be difficult to play a rapist," she commented. "The guy is such a lovely guy. Obviously nothing like Frank and what I love about Andrew is he's such a subtle actor. 

"He kind of underplays everything and it just is brilliant to watch. I've had nothing but admiration for that storyline really."

Frank has recently been tipped to start a relationship with Sally Webster as his story takes new twists in the weeks ahead.

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has said that there is "no need" for Hear'Say to consider a reunion.

The 'Pure and Simple' group were formed on 2001 reality series Popstars, but split in late 2002, just months after Marsh had quit.

Now starring as Michelle Connor in Coronation Street, Marsh backed former bandmate Myleene Klass's comments that a reunion would not happen.

"A journalist recently asked my friend and former bandmate Myleene Klass if she would
consider a Steps-style reunion for Hear'Say," the actress wrote in her New magazine column. "Myleene said, 'Not a chance in hell. It was hard enough the first time around, with us all arguing and bitching'. I feel exactly the same!"

She continued: "We're all doing well in our individual fields, so there's just no need to go back there. And, let's face it, we didn't have enough material for us to do a greatest hits tour!"

In her autobiography released earlier this year, Marsh recalled how she had fought with Klass during their time in the band. However, she revealed that the two had rebuilt their relationship following the death of Marsh's son Archie in 2009.

"Myleene really was there for me. She helped me choose the music for Archie's funeral and sent the most beautiful bouquet of flowers to the crematorium," she said. "We have both grown up now that we have children of our own. Life is too short to hold grudges and what happened back then isn't anyone's fault. I am determined not to let anything or anyone come between us again."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has admitted that she embraces the "bitchy" side of her alter ego Michelle Connor.

The actress, who has been part of the Weatherfield soap since 2006, said that she is grateful to play a character who has so many different sides to her personality.

Marsh told PA: "What I love about Michelle is she's many different things and she can be everything. She can be a real bitch but she's not playing the bitch character - what that essentially means for me as an actress is she can be in many different places on the Street and slot in.

"It's not like she would never talk to that person because she's too much of a bitch. It's really lucky for me because I enjoy being many different characters."

The 35-year-old said that her current contract with Coronation Street keeps her at the soap until the middle of next year.

She confirmed: "I'm there till June for definite, and then after that who knows?"

This week's Coronation Street episodes see Michelle's wedding plans in jeopardy after her partner Ciaran McCarthy (Keith Duffy) gambled away their cash for the venue.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has admitted that she embraces the "bitchy" side of her alter ego Michelle Connor.

The actress, who has been part of the Weatherfield soap since 2006, said that she is grateful to play a character who has so many different sides to her personality.

Marsh told PA: "What I love about Michelle is she's many different things and she can be everything. She can be a real bitch but she's not playing the bitch character - what that essentially means for me as an actress is she can be in many different places on the Street and slot in.

"It's not like she would never talk to that person because she's too much of a bitch. It's really lucky for me because I enjoy being many different characters."

The 35-year-old said that her current contract with Coronation Street keeps her at the soap until the middle of next year.

She confirmed: "I'm there till June for definite, and then after that who knows?"

This week's Coronation Street episodes see Michelle's wedding plans in jeopardy after her partner Ciaran McCarthy (Keith Duffy) gambled away their cash for the venue.

----------


## sarah c

answer me this re Michelle Connor?   when Ciaran was talking to her last week he said with regard to her wanting more kids - 'you're only 33' she replied, 'yes but thats 5 to midnight in my book...'

anyway if she is only 33, how come she has a 19 year old son ?

even my maths can see that doesnt quite work out

----------


## alan45

> answer me this re Michelle Connor?   when Ciaran was talking to her last week he said with regard to her wanting more kids - 'you're only 33' she replied, 'yes but thats 5 to midnight in my book...'
> 
> anyway if she is only 33, how come she has a 19 year old son ?
> 
> even my maths can see that doesnt quite work out


Two possible reasons

1. She was a 14 yr old slapper

2. Crap scriptwriting of what was a stupid storyline anyway

----------


## sarah c

> Two possible reasons
> 
> 1. She was a 14 yr old slapper
> 
> 2. Crap scriptwriting of what was a stupid storyline anyway


well I think I'd have to go for option 2....because Ryan's father when spoken about in the context of his tragic death, was always mentionned as her long term bloke?

writers need to watch a few more old episodes!!

----------


## alan45

SHE left her new daughter at home to return to work, but Corrie star Kym Marsh says she’s sick of being judged by other mums.
The 35-year-old returned to the *Weatherfield cobbles this autumn, six months after the birth of her fourth child Polly.
But she faced the wrath of other mums who accused her of going back to work too early.
Kym, whose third child Archie died three years ago, has two older children from a previous relationship.
She admits she was surprised by the reaction to her decision to go back to Coronation Street.
She said: “I’ve actually had a bit of a backlash on Twitter, with people thinking I shouldn’t have gone back to work after having a child. I had 10 months of my 12 month entitlement off.
“But they asked me why I went back to work after having my baby. I responded to it, saying because I have to work, and they told me I should stay at home and just live off my partner’s money.
“I think some people live in the dark ages. It’s *outrageous. Working mums everywhere have a right to know that there are such bigoted people out there.
“People might think we’re all millionaires and that we can take as much time off as we want. But people need to get with the times.
“As far as I can see, you can’t win. If you go back to work, you’re abandoning your child. If you don’t go back to work, you’re sponging off the government. You just have to get on with it and do what you feel is best.”
Kym lost Archie, her first child with current partner, Hollyoaks actor Jamie Lomas, after he was born 18 weeks premature in 2009.
She was previously married to actor Jack Ryder, but the pair divorced in 2009.
She endured a difficult pregnancy with Polly, and has found her early months to be a test too.
She said: “She’s not been the easiest baby, it has to be said.
“She’s had gastric reflux, which has been horrendous at times. I have to keep her up after feeds, which is really tough in the middle of the night.
“She was on medication but has had to come off that now, but it did make things very difficult. She’s settling down now, though.”
Having been down the motherhood road already, after raising teenagers David, 16, and Emily, 13, you’d have thought she would have taken the latest tot’s early months in her stride. Not so.
She said: “I was 18 when I had my first baby, so had a lot more energy. And I wasn’t working full time with either of them. I had a lot more time on my hands.
“When you’ve got to juggle a job, as well as being mum to a new baby, things are very intense. It’s much more difficult this time around but I do have much more patience than I did when I was younger.
“Polly has been on set, she’s been to see *everybody a couple of times. She’s had the Corrie tour.”
Kym returned as feisty Michelle Connor after her maternity leave in September, a matter of weeks before long-running cast member Betty Driver - who played Betty Turpin for 42 years - died.
She said: “I wasn’t around that week when she died. I got a phone call from the press office at Corrie to let us know, which was nice of them, otherwise we’d have been reading it in the papers.
“I was lucky enough to have filmed some scenes with her over the years and was very fond of her.
“She was an amazing lady, such a strong woman. It was obvious to everyone, as time went on, that she was becoming more poorly, but it was still a shock.
“We all knew what age she was and what an amazing life she’d had. So many of the programmes on the telly after she died told such an amazing story about her.
“She did some amazing things and will be sorely missed here, she really will.
“Betty had only been coming in every so often, lately, she was only in now and then.
“For some of us, it really hasn’t sunk in yet, the knowledge that we won’t be seeing her again.
“It’s a strange feeling. I suppose, when we give her character her send off on the Street it will hit everyone then.
“I have no idea what the storyline is for that one yet, but I’m hoping it’s a party of some sort, rather than a sombre affair. I think we should celebrate her life in style.”
Her own character is facing a *pre-nuptial tussle with other half Ciaran, who gambles with her savings for their wedding in an impromptu poker match, but there’s also the death of another Street favourite to contend with.
Schmeichel, Chesney’s Great Dane named after the former Manchester United and Denmark goalie Peter Schmeichel, has chased his last ball.
“Poor Schmeichel,” said Kym. “These dogs only live for so long, seven or eight years. But several dogs have played Schmeichel over the years. The one they use at the moment is a much younger dog than Schmeichel.
“So they’ve had to put chalk on his face to make him look older. He’s actually such a popular character, it’s the end of an era.”
The beginning of a new chapter for Corrie was marked with the arrival of Michelle Collins, as Stella Price, and Scot John Michie, as Karl Munro, earlier this year.
The pair - specifically Collins - attracted criticism from fans who were unconvinced by their accents. But Kym - who watched their arrival while off on maternity leave - said: “They’re both doing really well, I don’t see what the problem was.
“It was probably down to the fact that Michelle was a southerner, and because she played Cindy (in EastEnders).
“But it’s always the same when new families arrive in Corrie. There seems to be a bit of snobbery towards them.
“But I think they’re both great, and I hope Michelle and Karl have a bit of a fling in the future.”
Kym, of course, achieved fame through ITV’s Popstars spin-off band Hear’Say. Given the number of acts from the Noughties who have reformed, including Boyzone and Steps, has there been a clamour for a Hear’Say reunion?
No. And nor is there likely to be, thankfully.
Kym’s not surprised.
She said: “I can safely say there’s no reunion on the cards at all. I’m quite happy where I am. Steps had a bit more of a career than us. Hear’Say were together for a year before I left them and they continued for a bit longer and that was it. We couldn’t exactly have a greatest hits album.
"Fair play to Steps. They’re doing well. Take That were the same, and the Spice Girls. So it does seem to be a bit of a pattern. There’s some call for it. But I’d never say never, as far as other singing projects go, because you never know what’s around the corner. But I really love what I’m doing now.
“I love the feistiness that Michelle’s bringing back to the show. It’s nice to have her fiery side back, and I’m hoping I get more of that.”

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh reckons Weatherfield could do with some older hunks.
The actress, who is back on screens as feisty Michelle Connor, would like to see some new faces on the ITV1 soap, particularly of the male variety.
"They need some new men, I think. We're very women heavy in Corrie, aren't we?" she said.
"We've got to have some eye candy, particularly of our age, like in our 30s. There's not really many guys to go round for girls. They do tend to be muscle-bound hunks, but we don't mind that."
Kym has enjoyed her alter-ego's passionate romances on the Street, which have included Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson), Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) and her current squeeze, fiance Ciaran McCarthy (Keith Duffy).
"I've been very fortunate because I've had some really great partners on screen, Simon being the one I was with for the longest. We had good fun together," she recalled.
"I really enjoyed my brief stint with Chris Gascoyne as well. I think he's so heavyweight, he's brilliant, and obviously Keith who's missed by everyone, so yeah I've been really lucky."
The 35-year-old is keeping mum about the future between Ciaran and Michelle: "'Keith's left, but whether or not they get married remains to be seen. You'll have to wait and see what happens."
:: Kym is fronting a new campaign launched by Childnet to give parents practical advice on how to discuss using the internet responsibly with children. The new tips for parents can be found at www.childnet.com/downloading.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

She's got to keep asking for more male characters otherwise she wouldn't have a job on Corrie.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie’s feisty Michelle Connor is used to pulling pints but when it comes to fellas she might as well forget it.

Smarmy charmer Ciaran McCarthy became the latest man to break the ex-barmaid’s heart when he gambled away their Â£1,000 wedding deposit.

Michelle’s party on Friday turned into a leaving do as the couple split up and chef Ciaran ran off to sea.

But as the temporary knicker *factory boss packs away her sexy wedding gown she might be excused a smile.

On Coronation Street handsome Ciaran has joined the likes of Steve McDonald and bisexual Sonny Dhillon in her list of doomed relationships.

But in real life Kym Marsh, who plays Michelle, is far happier and *planning to wed former Hollyoaks actor Jamie Lomas, 31, next year.

But unlike Michelle, Kym, 35, is far more grounded and more realistic about her big day.

Kym said: “Marriage is very *important to Michelle. She wants the white knight on a horse and the fairy tale, when in real life we know that doesn’t exist.

“I’ve three lovely kids and a lovely little guardian angel who is looking over us. The next step will be an intimate wedding.”

The guardian angel is Archie, their 18-week premature son who tragically died in 2009. Kym and Jamie now have eight-month-old daughter Polly, they have been *engaged for two years and *recently Kym said she didn’t mind if they never tied the knot.

Intimate

She says: “Jamie keeps saying we’ll get married next year.

“We were *supposed to last year then it didn’t happen. We thought about it for this year and then I fell pregnant with Polly.

“It’s one of those things that has kept rolling over and now he thinks we should just do it.

“We’ll probably go away *somewhere. It will be quite last minute – we don’t want something massive, we want it to be intimate.

“If it was in Britain we’d have to start inviting everybody and it would become a huge affair. We want it just to be the two of us, our children, our parents and siblings and maybe one or two close friends.

“We’d probably have a big party afterwards for friends but we want quite a small ceremony.

Kym met Jamie in 2008 and became pregnant later that year but Archie died moments after his premature birth in February 2009.

Jamie proposed on Christmas Day that year and in March this year Kym gave birth to Polly.


Loved up: Jamie and Kym at British Soap Awards

She says: “We had planned to get married before but lots of things *happened that made it impossible for us. It’s not a big deal though.

“We’re committed to each other. We have a baby together and we’re engaged. Marriage is the next step but it’s not necessary to make us a firm couple – we already are one.

“I think marriage these days is not the same as it was years ago. Rightly or wrongly, I don’t think it’s a big issue or a big priority.

“Maybe it’s my age too. When I was younger I wanted to get married and be the princess but, to be honest, it’s one day and it’s over in a flash. We definitely will do it but now I’m older it’s not the be all and end all of life.”

Jamie certainly looks a better bet than Ciaran, played by Boyzone heartthrob Keith Duffy, 37.

Kym, who has two children, David, 16, and Emily, 13, from a previous relationship, has been married once before – to former EastEnders star Jack Ryder – but they split in 2008.

Just a few months later she met Jamie and it is clear they are devoted to each other. “I think what we’ve been through as a couple has definitely made us stronger,” she explains. “A lot of people would have walked away and it says how much we care for each other that we stayed together.

“Jamie is special to me – not like anybody else I’ve ever met. We’ll always have Archie and Polly and everything we’ve shared.”

Kym was a 24-year-old single mum from Wigan living on benefits when she first hit the headlines in 2001 as one of Hear’Say, winners of ITV1’s music reality show Popstars. Their debut single Pure and Simple sold 1.2million copies and is one of the fastest-selling non charity record of all time.

 But Kym was missing her children and quit after a year. She enjoyed a successful solo career before joining Coronation Street in 2006.

As well as juggling work *commitments and a new-born baby, devoted mum Kym has also recently found time to get involved with a new campaign to warn teenagers about the dangers of downloading films and music from *illegal websites. She says: “David and Emily are the same as any other *teenagers, and they simply didn’t *realise what could happen as a result of *downloading illegal music or films.

“You can end up with a virus on your computer which allows hackers to get access to your bank details. I’d recommend parents look at www.childnet.com/downloading for advice on downloading safely and legally.”

Kym does allow her children on Facebook but was shocked to discover that imposters had set up fake *accounts, pretending to be them. “My children have their own private *accounts that only friends they know can access but I’ve had to have a couple of people removed from the site for pretending to be them,” she reveals.

“Somebody pretending to be Emily even posted a picture of a baby claiming it was Polly when she’d just been born and it wasn’t Polly at all.

“Thankfully neither of them have been bullied online, but I have seen the odd sly message here and there – I think girls are the worst for it. They play little mind games. The internet can be a scary place so it’s important that parents know what their children are doing.”

Kym admits she’s not yet decided exactly how she will spend this Christmas, although David and Emily will be with their dad and she and Jamie are likely to have Jamie’s son Billy, aged five, from a previous relationship.

When they all get together it’s certainly a full house and Kym insists she won’t be having more kids. “No, I’ve done my bit,” she laughs.

“For whatever reason my body can’t carry babies any more and I just have to accept that, but I feel very lucky.”

While she admits being a working mum is tiring she insists she would not have it any other way.

She’s contracted to stay on the cobbles until at least June next year and has not got itchy feet despite the imminent departures of co-stars Katherine Kelly, who plays Becky McDonald, and Helen Flanagan, who plays Rosie Webster.

“I’m happy as things are at the minute,” she explains.

Exhausted

Katherine had a leaving bash last week but Michelle missed it as she couldn’t get a babysitter.

“I heard it was a great do. Kate was very popular at work and everyone will miss her – she was a huge part of the show. It’ll be weird without her.”

Not that Kym is complaining about missing a night out.

Down-to-earth and relaxed, she admits that since hitting her 30s she has stopped worrying about things so much. And that applies to the last remaining pounds of baby weight she’s not yet managed to budge.

“It’s still hanging on in there,” she laughs. “When I get a chance I’ll go to the gym but until then it will just stay there. Now I’m in my 30s I don’t bother about things like that anymore.

“I’m not obese. I’ve got a tiny bit of weight to lose but Polly is still only eight months old. I’m exhausted with looking after her and work, so the last thing I’m going to do is punish myself in the gym. I’ve got other priorities.”

Kym is fronting a Childnet campaign to give parents practical advice on how to discuss using the net responsibly with kids. The new tips can be found at www.childnet.com/downloading, along with the free downloadable guide. 

The People

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh has branded John Thomson "unprofessional" following his recent remarks about her co-star Antony Cotton.

Thomson, who played Weatherfield's Jesse Chadwick between 2008 and 2010, blasted Cotton on Twitter last week while watching him on I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here.

The former Cold Feet actor told his online followers that he thinks Cotton is a "nasty piece of work", adding that he had been "trouble with a capital T" when they worked together on Coronation Street.

However, Marsh has now defended Cotton in her latest New magazine column.

Reflecting on Cotton's jungle stint, Marsh wrote: "He's done exceptionally well and he's a beautiful person. He may have had a bit of a moan, but I'd be doing more than moaning - I'd be terrible in there!

"I was surprised that ex-Corrie star and actor John Thomson felt the need to say on Twitter that Antony was a 'nasty piece of work'. Not only is it unprofessional, it's also untrue - Antony hasn't got a nasty bone in his body!"

Cotton finished in fourth place on I'm a Celebrity last Friday.

Read the full story in this week's New magazine - out today.

----------


## alan45

*More Crap from the supercillious Kym Marsh as she tries to boost her pathetic magazine column*

Kym Marsh has defended her recent comments about John Thomson after she was criticised on Twitter.

Former Coronation Street actor John Thomson recently blasted his co-star Antony Cotton's appearance on I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here by describing him as a "nasty piece of work".


Marsh has since called Thomson "unprofessional" for his remarks, saying that his accusations are also "untrue."

Responding to tweets about her comments, she posted: "Love being told I have no right to defend my friend and how it's nowt to do with me.. Erm so what's it to do with u then? (sic)"

A Twitter user replied: "But surely you can understand that alot of people found Anthony Cotton very bitchy on IAC and therefore don't think he is nice guy."

She said: "yes but it's an EDITED tv show made for shock and entertainment purposes and I KNOW the real Antony so am able to comment."

She later ended the discussion by saying: "Yes Thompson IS entitled to an opinion as am I! And as Antony is my friend I am also entitled to defend him. Don't u defend your mates?"

Cotton finished in fourth place in I'm a Celebrity last week, with McFly's Dougie Poynter crowned King of the Jungle

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has revealed that she would like her fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas to join the soap.

Lomas is currently preparing for new projects after bowing out from Hollyoaks following a year back in the role of Warren Fox.

Marsh told PA that she thinks Lomas would be a hit on Coronation Street if show bosses signed him up for a part.

"I'd love him to do it, I think he'd be brilliant. I think he'd be great on the Street," Marsh explained. "I could see him there, but he's just left soap so I think he'll be wanting to leave soap alone for a little while."

She continued: "We'd get on with it, we're both very professional. I don't think there'd be any bickering. I don't think we'd bring our problems to work or arguments.

"But I don't think they'd dare put us together, I think that'd be a bit too far-fetched."

Lomas's final Hollyoaks scenes will air next week in an explosive Christmas storyline.

----------


## alan45

> But I don't think they'd dare put us together, I think that'd be a bit too far-fetched


And Corrie doesnt do Far-Fetched.  They just bring Traceyluv back in a ridiculous storyline. They introduce Stelllaaaarrrrgggghhhh as Leannes long lost mother who has apparently been living just a few miles away in Manchester for years but for some strange reason has picked up a London Accident. The same Corrie that brings back a failed singer and puts her in charge of a knicker factory. Go ahead Michelle throw a strop and Im sure the Corrie bosses will bring your lover to join you in Weatherfield

----------


## alan45

KYM Marsh looked in great Saint Nick as she rocked a Santa hat and tiny shorts that showed off her sexy pins just ahead of the holidays.


The Corrie ****, who plays Michelle Connor in the soap, donned the clobber to support ITV1's Text Santa charity campaign.

She slipped into a black short-sleeved T-shirt and denim cut-offs that displayed her long legs.

She was joined by her cobbles co-star Samia Ghadie, who dressed up as a Christmas tree decoration for the fundraising telly programme.

The stunning actress sported a red and white fluffy hooded jacket and fur-trimmed skirt

***WARNING!!!!!!!  The spoiler below is not for people of a nervous disposition and is strictly for fans of KYM Marsh only

  Spoiler:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How many times is she going to flog this dead horse.  She has suggested a number of times about Jamie joining Corrie and her requests have fallen on deaf ears.  She needs to give it up it's not going to happen.

----------


## Perdita

> How many times is she going to flog this dead horse.  She has suggested a number of times about Jamie joining Corrie and her requests have fallen on deaf ears.  She needs to give it up it's not going to happen.


I hope you won't regret this statement.  :Nono:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

So do I but I don't think they will bring him in she was begging for him to get on Corrie the last time he left Hollyoaks and it didn't happen. Hopefully the writers will keep ignoring her requests and she might leave and take yo-yo knickers Carla with her.

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh has admitted that she is unsure over her future on Coronation Street.

The actress, who plays Michelle Connor, said that she wants to stay on the ITV1 soap but is yet to hear about a new deal. Her current contract expires in June.


Â© ITV


She told PA: "I've no idea yet, I don't know if they want me to stay, so we'll just have to wait until next year (2012) and see what happens.

"I would like to stay, if it's right for me and right for them I'll definitely stay, but there are two parties involved and it's got to work for everybody."

Michelle recently split from fiancÃ© Ciaran McCarthy, played by Keith Duffy. Marsh said that she is excited to see how the story develops for her character.

"I'm sure that there's always things going on. She's just gone into the factory and everything, I'm looking forward to seeing where she goes next," she added.

Marsh joined the Weatherfield soap in April 2006.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Hee! Hee! great news. Hopefully her contract won't be renewed.  I don't mean to be horrible and I don't want to see her out of work, just go and appear on something I don't watch.

----------


## alan45

> Hee! Hee! great news. Hopefully her contract won't be renewed.  I don't mean to be horrible and I don't want to see her out of work, just go and appear on something I don't watch.


 Yes something like The Kym Marsh Show

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Yes something like The Kym Marsh Show


What about something with David Dickinson like cash in the attic or or selling hoover bags on QVC?  She took take Toxic Tracy or Stelllaaggghhhh as her assistant.

----------


## alan45

More rubbish from the vacuous Kym Marsh, who plays Michelle Connor on the soap, tweeted: "Fantastic news about Michael Le Vell having all charges dropped! I hope they make as much of this news as they did about condemning him."


*DUH!!!!!!  He was NOT charged with any offences so how could he have had them dropped.*

----------

Siobhan (02-01-2012)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Dancing On Ice: Kym Marsh backing Matthew Wolfenden, Andy Whyment

Kym Marsh has admitted she is torn over who she will support in the upcoming series of Dancing On Ice.

Kym Marsh has admitted she is torn over who she will support in the upcoming series of Dancing On Ice.

The line-up for the show includes Marsh's Coronation Street co-star Andy Whyment and Emmerdale actor Matthew Wolfenden.

Wolfenden is engaged to co-star Charley Webb, who is the sister of Kym's boyfriend Jamie Lomas.

Marsh wrote in her new! magazine column: "I can't wait for Dancing On Ice to start this weekend.

"I'll be very torn, though, as Matthew Wolfenden and Andy Whyment are competing."

She added: "Matthew's family - he's virtually my brother-in-law - and Andy is a close colleague. I'll have to support one one week and one the other!"

Discussing the pairs' involvement in the competition, Marsh said: "Matthew was a dancer for years so I'm sure he'll be one to watch, and I think Andy will surprise people.

"The thought of Matthew in Lycra makes me giggle. I'll be going to the studio to show my support."

More garbage spouting from her mouth;

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has expressed her excitement over future plans for her character Michelle Connor.

The actress, who has been on the cobbles since 2006, is thought to have recently met with show bosses as she prepares to sign a new deal with the programme.

Marsh returned to filming at Coronation Street late last year after taking maternity leave. She and fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas welcomed the arrival of a baby daughter named Polly in March 2011.

Discussing the future, Marsh told The People: "ITV have been brilliant while I was on maternity leave and looking after Polly in the months after giving birth.

"The producers have also told me about other storylines they have planned for Michelle that I am very excited about."

Marsh's current Coronation Street deal expires in the summer, but show producers are reportedly keen to keep her.   :Sad: 

Meanwhile, an ITV source told the newspaper that Marsh has "always wanted to stay in Weatherfield" beyond her existing contract.

Last week, tabloid reports suggested that Michelle will come under suspicion when evil Frank Foster is murdered in a few weeks' time.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh is being offered her best ever storylines to stop her leaving the cobbles.   :EEK!:   :Angry: 

Kym, 35, who plays Michelle Connor, is ready to sign a new deal if the money's right.

She met ITV bosses last week, five months before her contract runs out.

Corrie bosses are desperate to keep Kym after recently losing Katherine Kelly (Becky McDonald) and Helen Flanagan (Rosie Webster).

And Kym, who gave birth to her third child last March, is keen to return to centre stage.

In November viewers saw ex-barmaid Michelle being left by Ciaran McCarthy (Keith Duffy) after he gambled away their wedding deposit.

She is going to be implicated in the murder of twisted rapist Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) and will be in an explosive plot later this year. Kym said last night: "ITV have been brilliant while I was on maternity leave and looking after Polly in the months after giving birth.

"The producers have also told me about other storylines they have planned for Michelle that I am very excited about."

Kym and fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas, 31, lost their baby Archie in 2009 when he was born 18 weeks early.

Jamie is currently in Los Angeles with fellow Hollyoaks star Ricky Whittle trying to crack Hollywood. A friend of Kym's told The People she had felt sidelined after 10 months of maternity leave but was delighted about landing bigger storylines.

"Michelle is one of Corrie's most popular characters and they were worried about losing yet another pretty female face, particularly if she heads for the US, where Jamie is."

An ITV source said former Hear'Say singer Kym, who signed a lucrative two-year deal in 2010, always wanted to stay in Weatherfield but Jamie's Hollywood bid would be in Corrie bosses' minds.

The source added: "The kids' schools are here, their friends and family are here. For them, certainly at the moment, it just does not make sense to move to the US."

----------


## alan45

> "ITV have been brilliant while I was on maternity leave and looking after Polly in the months after giving birth.
> .


 13th Feb




> Kym said last night: "ITV have been brilliant while I was on maternity leave and looking after Polly in the months after giving birth.


19th Feb

Your second post is just a fuller version of the first. Its from an article which appeared in the People on 12th Feb

----------


## Perdita

Her relationship with fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas is beginning to read like a storyline straight out of Coronation Street.
Kym Marsh is reportedly finding it difficult to cope with her man now living in America and their engagement is said to be 'on the rocks'.
The 35-year-old soap star has had a few heated arguments with Jamie and friends say that Kym didn't realise how tough living apart would be.

Former Hollyoaks actor Jamie relocated to Los Angeles in the hope that it would kick-start his career in the States, but the strain on Kym has proven to much bare. 

The mother-of-three initially supported her partner's decision to move away because she understands how difficult their industry can be, however, with her own career being so busy she now wants Jamie to come home.

A source told the Mirror newspaper: 'It has really put a strain on their relationship. The combination of the distance between them and the stress Kym is under at home has led to several arguments over the phone and on Skype.'

Jamie, 31, is due back in England at the end of March after a three month stint trying to crack America, but he may have to return sooner if he wants to save his engagement.
The source told the newspaper: 'It is on the rocks right now. Only time will tell if they come through it.'
The couple, who have been dating since 2008,got engaged in 2009 after a romantic New Year's Eve proposal.

Speaking last year, Kym seemed excited and optimistic about her relationship as she spoke of how she wants her wedding day to pan out.
She told the Sunday People: 'Iâve three lovely kids and a lovely little guardian angel who is looking over us. The next step will be an intimate wedding.'
She also told the Mirror, last year: 'We had planned to get married before, but lots of things happened that made it impossible for us.'
If Jamie gets the big break he so desperately wants then a permanent move to Tinseltown could be on the cards and their marriage could be postponed for good.
A representative for Miss Marsh refused to comment on the relationship.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has hit back at rumours surrounding her relationship with fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas.

Tabloid reports have claimed that the pair are on the rocks as Marsh is allegedly struggling to be apart from Lomas, who has made a temporary move to the US to search for acting work there.

Speculation over the pair's future continued today (March 1) as pictures emerged showing Marsh out in public without her engagement ring.

However, writing on Twitter, Marsh commented: "Annoyed now, just to say these latest stories in press are out of nowhere. I will be correcting in my column, but this latest ring story is a joke! 

"I was out at Dancing On Ice with Jamie's sister!!!! I had earlier applied cream to my person and forgot to put it back on! Why? Must I ALWAYS make sure my rings are on just in case someone wants to talk crap! For f**k's sake! #laughable."

She continued: "In fact, there is a pic of me earlier that same day wearing a white oxo jumper and clearly I have my ring onnnnnn!!!!!!! (sic)"

Marsh and Lomas, best known for their roles as Corrie's Michelle Connor and Hollyoaks' Warren Fox, have been an item since 2008 and have a young daughter Polly together.

----------


## alan45

KYM MARSH has admitted that "things have been difficult" between her and fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas.


The Corrie star said she was relying on friends' support after ex-Hollyoaks star Jamie moved to the US to crack Hollywood.

But she insisted they were NOT on the rocks.

In her column in New! magazine, Kym said: "The decision for him to go to LA was a joint one and I knew how long for. Yes, it's hard and I'm tired. But I've got a really good network of family and friends to rely on."

She added Jamie would be back in time to celebrate their daughter Polly's first birthday on March 23.


Why dont you go to America for a few years and try to save the relationship

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has laughed off a magazine report which claimed that she doubts fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas's prospects of finding work in Los Angeles.

The ex-Hollyoaks star is currently in America, aiming to find a role during the ongoing pilot season.

An alleged source told Now magazine that Marsh has advised Lomas that he is "better off staying in the UK because he has more contacts". 

However, when made aware of the story, the Coronation Street star told followers on Twitter: "Ha! Now magazine latest tale! What a pile of crap they talk!! Hey here's a thought now mag... Why don't ya call and check your facts first (sic)"

She continued: "I love when some mags say a source says.... That is code for 'we have nowt so we're making it up'. Ha! NOWT magazine ha ha x."

Responding to a follower, the mother-of-three said that she wanted magazines to name their sources, adding: "If so reliable name them they will be no one I know I assure u."

Previously dismissing claims last week, Marsh insisted that Lomas had not "abandoned" the family, writing in her magazine column: "The decision for him to go to Los Angeles was a joint one and I knew how long for."

----------


## alan45

Jamie Lomas is reportedly in talks to star in a Hollywood film.

The former Hollyoaks actor recently moved to Los Angeles to try to start a career in the US.


Lomas has been joined by his former co-star Ricky Whittle, who has stated that he is looking to settle down in the area to focus on his ambition.

"WOW, great weekend, been in talks about a new film, excited, watch this space TICK TOCK BOOM! (sic)," the 31-year-old tweeted earlier this week.

Lomas's fiancÃ©e Kym Marsh has dismissed claims that he has "abandoned" her to achieve his dreams.

A friend of the Coronation Street actress has claimed that Marsh has struggled without Lomas in the country, and would find it hard if he were to stay there.

"Kym had no idea how difficult being apart would be," the friend told The Mirror. "It will be distressing if he heads back to LA for some considerable time.

"Kym will be happy if he gets the part, but she will struggle with Corrie and bringing up Polly."

Marsh has also laughed off claims that she wasn't sure if Lomas would succeed in America.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has been cast as Elsie Tanner in the soap's upcoming musical project Street of Dreams.

The actress, who portrays Weatherfield's Michelle Connor, will make her debut as Elsie when Street of Dreams has its world premiere in Manchester on May 9.

As she explores Elsie's journey through the 1960s era, Marsh will also perform a rendition of 'I Know How It Feels' from the 2010 Coronation Street album Rogues, Angels, 

Marsh commented: "The strong, determined and indomitable women have always defined Coronation Street right from the very first episode to the present day, and Elsie Tanner will go down in history as one of the most gossiped-about women in Weatherfield.

"She's left some rather big stiletto shoes to fill, but to have the opportunity to represent such an iconic character of yesteryear on a stage of this scale is an absolute honour."

Street of Dreams' composer Trisha Ward added: "I am thrilled Kym is joining the world premiere tour of Coronation Street: Street of Dreams to play Elsie Tanner. Elsie was at the very heart of Tony Warren's Coronation Street and a character that stayed with me through the process of writing a major musical around the world's most successful TV programme.

"Kym has a wonderful voice for Elsie's torch-song, 'I Know How It Feels', and embodies the same beauty and dynamic passion that embodied this most iconic of Tony's female characters."

West End star Jodie Prenger will also take to the stage alongside Marsh, playing the 1980s version of Elsie for the world premiere in Manchester.


.

Prenger said: "The entire production is just gorgeous, with infectious songs which stick in your head! The music is fabulous, the orchestration is phenomenal and the cast are truly amazing. To be asked to play such an amazing part in something that people will be telling their grandchildren about in years to come is just a dream."

As previously announced, Paul O'Grady will feature as the star of Street of Dreams, guiding the audience through the most memorable storylines in Coronation Street's history and encountering well-loved characters old and new.

Julie Goodyear (Bet Lynch), Kevin Kennedy (Curly Watts), Brian Capron (Richard Hillman), Bill Roache (Ken Barlow) and Katy Cavanagh (Julie Carp) have previously been confirmed for the show.

Following its premiere in Manchester, Street of Dreams will tour to Dublin,

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has said that she would like her character Michelle Connor to enjoy a romance with a younger man.

The actress, who has been on the cobbles for six years, admitted that she wants to see Michelle push the boundaries in an upcoming storyline.

Marsh told OK Extra: "I'd like her to have a toyboy! That would be really funny, as she's quite moral. I'd like to see her doing something a little bit daring and risquÃ©.

"Little Harry Styles could play the toyboy - he's so cute! My daughter's got a big crush on him."

Michelle's most recent story saw her among the suspects in the Frank Foster murder case. However, the businessman's mother Anne (Gwen Taylor) was later unmasked as the real culprit.

Reflecting on the plot, Marsh continued: "It's been brilliant, but really tiring and intense. It's great to get your teeth into a storyline like that, and I was so proud to be part of it.

"We knew Anne did it and we had to keep it a secret, so I was pleased it didn't get out. It's such a shame when the papers print spoilers and it ruins it for everyone."

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Thursdays and Fridays on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Is there no end to the garbage this woman spouts. As an old teacher of mine once said. She is intoxicated by the exuberance of her own verbosity

----------


## parkerman

> Is there no end to the garbage this woman spouts. As an old teacher of mine once said. She is intoxicated by the exuberance of her own verbosity


Or indeed as Benjamin Disraeli once said about William Gladstone.

----------


## alan45

> Or indeed as Benjamin Disraeli once said about William Gladstone.


Strange, I had always thought that was one of Churchill's famous remarks.  Anyway this one of Disraeli's sums her up as well  ,''Talk to a man about himself and he will listen for hours.''

----------


## parkerman

> Strange, I had always thought that was one of Churchill's famous remarks.  '


Ah, the old adage, " If in doubt attribute it to Churchill or Oscar Wilde"

----------


## alan45

> Ah, the old adage, " If in doubt attribute it to Churchill or Oscar Wilde"


Well lets face it our modern day politicians and playwrights hardly say anything ofnote

----------

parkerman (03-04-2012)

----------


## parkerman

Apart from "We're all in it together" :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

alan45 (03-04-2012)

----------


## alan45

or the equally laughable




> The threat from Saddam Hussein and weapons of mass destruction - chemical, biological, potentially nuclear weapons capability - that threat is real.


Unfortunately many thousands paid with their lives for that one

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2012), moonstorm (03-04-2012), parkerman (03-04-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Kym marsh delves into Coronation Street history next month as she takes on the role of Elsie Tanner in the soap's musical project Street of Dreams.

The actress and singer, who plays Michelle Connor on the main show, makes her debut as Elsie when Street of Dreams has its world premiere in Manchester on May 9.

As announced a few weeks ago, Marsh will be exploring Elsie's journey through the 1960s era, while West End star Jodie Prenger is to play the older version of Elsie.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Kym to hear about Street of Dreams and what could lie ahead for Michelle.

> Jodie Prenger interview: 'Corrie musical role is so exciting'
> Corrie's Katy Cavanagh talks musical, Julie and more - interview

How did you first get involved in Street of Dreams?
"I knew that something was in the works for a good couple of years, because I was involved in the album Rogues, Angels, Heroes and Fools, which the musical's composer Trisha Ward brought out two years ago. I sang the part of Elsie Tanner on the album so I knew that something was in the offing back then, but whether it would officially happen was another matter.

"A few months back, I received a phone call from Coronation Street's executive producer Kieran Roberts, explaining that this was going ahead and asking whether I'd be interested in being on board. Of course I jumped at the opportunity, because it's such a fantastic project to be involved in - especially playing the part of Elsie."

Is there any pressure with taking on such an iconic role?
"There is a bit of pressure, but let's not forget that this is a very different Elsie, because you're seeing her walking down the street singing! So in that sense it's a different thing altogether, but I certainly will have to bring some of her mannerisms into the performance - trying to look and act like her throughout the songs. Hopefully I'll be able to do that successfully - I'm watching lots of YouTube footage at the moment."

Why do you think the character of Elsie is so memorable?
"Elsie was a tough woman who didn't take any messing, but there was also a more vulnerable side to her where you saw that she did hurt. Coronation Street in my opinion is based on strong, feisty women and downtrodden men - that's what the show has always been about. 

"Pat Phoenix brought Elsie to life and the character was exactly that - a strong, feisty woman. Everybody loves that about Coronation Street and they loved it about Elsie. She brought a lot of strength and a lot of comedy to the cobbles - there was a lot of laughter and tears where Elsie was concerned."

Can you tell us about the songs you'll be singing in the production?
"I'm going to be singing Elsie's song 'I Know How It Feels', and I'll also be involved in a number called 'Them Barlows', which will feature Elsie and Dennis Tanner."

How does singing musical numbers compare to your pop background?
"It's completely different! You have to act throughout the singing, so you have to portray how the character is feeling while also concentrating on the vocals. Plus, I'll be singing with a Manchester accent. Normally when you sing, the accent is gone - but this is done in true Manchester style!"

Jodie Prenger is playing the older version of Elsie. How are you getting along with her?
"We've actually met for the first time today, and I was really excited to hear that she'd be involved. I went to see Jodie in Oliver and thought she was absolutely brilliant in it. She seems like a lovely person and she has an amazing voice, so it's going to be fun! I'm sure she's looking forward to it as much as I am."

Are you looking forward to working alongside so many Corrie icons?
"I'm very excited about it. I already knew Kev Kennedy, as I've met him on several occasions before this. Brian Capron was obviously the ultimate Street psycho, so it's going to be great. We all get on very, very well. There's going to be a buzz, and I'm sure when we're in Dublin we might have a bit of Guinness together!"

How does the musical affect your usual Coronation Street filming?
"I'm still going to be filming the main show. I'm probably not going to be able to do all of the dates, but I'm confirmed for Manchester and Dublin. Kieran is working very closely with Trisha to work out how much I can do, because obviously my main job is Coronation Street and that will have to come first. Obviously I've got three children as well, so I'll be trying to juggle everything!"

Can you give us any gossip on what's coming up for Michelle on the main show?
"It's difficult because I hear a lot of rumours, and whether or not they're true, I don't know! People have been asking me whether Ryan is coming back, because that's been one of the rumours recently. 

"I really have no idea at this stage, but I'd love Ryan to come back. I think it'd be great to bring back that dynamic and maybe see how he's changed. I'm sure Digital Spy will know anyway, because you always have all the spoilers out!"

Are you enjoying the Michelle and Carla dynamic we've seen recently?
"I'm really enjoying it. Myself and Alison King have a lot of fun working together - we always have. When we first went into the show, our characters were always feuding and that worked, but it works even better now that they're allies and working together at the factory. 

"We called ourselves the 'black widows' the other day - Michelle's always really bad where love is concerned, while Carla's men are always dying on her! Hopefully their dynamic will continue."

Finally, was there any truth in the recent rumours about your fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas joining Coronation Street as Carla's brother?
"All I can say is that Jamie was one of several people that Coronation Street wanted to look at for the part. Jamie is very busy with other things at the moment, so whether it would be right for him and right for them is still not clear, so we'll see."

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE star Kym Marsh and fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas put on a United front yesterday — hours after The Sun revealed he had a boozy snog with a brunette.

Kym, 35, and Lomas, 37, smiled as he picked up tickets from Manchester United’s Old Trafford ground for the derby with City.

The couple put their arms around one another before going on a shopping trip to Selfridges.

They looked for clothes for daughter Polly, one, before ex-Hollyoaks actor Lomas tried to make up for his bad behaviour by treating Kym to a present.

It is the first time the couple have been pictured since we told how Lomas kissed Katie Moores, 26, on his hotel bed at 4am after a boozy night out in Leeds.

An onlooker said: “Jamie looked happy because he collected two tickets for the biggest game of the season. They were smiling and walked arm in arm at one point.

“Kym must be very forgiving. It looks like she has given him one last chance.”

The couple returned to their Â£600,000 semi-detached in Worsley, Greater Manchester, but refused to comment.

Lomas’s betrayal has heaped more heartache on mum-of-three Kym after her mother Pauline cracked three ribs visiting sick hubby Dave in hospital.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has reportedly signalled her intention to resolve her relationship problems.

Allegations surfaced yesterday that Marsh's fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas was unfaithful after carer Katie Moores claimed he invited her back to his hotel room.

However, the couple have vowed to "work through" and "talk through" their issues, according to The Mirror.

"They are still living in the same house and that says a lot," a source said.

Appearing on yesterday's BBC Breakfast, Marsh said about her private life: "You just get on with it don't you really, it's just part of the job. It's tricky."

Marsh, who plays Michelle Connor in Corrie, last month denied rumours claiming her relationship with Lomas had collapsed.

They have been together since 2008.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh is reportedly worried that her fiancÃ© will face more infidelity claims.

Earlier this week, Jamie Lomas was accused of kissing carer Katie Moores in his hotel suite after a night out.

"Now that one person has come forward, Kym's worried that the floodgates will open and more will come crawling out of the woodwork. Kym and Jamie are managing to put on a brave face in public," a source told The Mirror.

"But she is telling her mates she fears it will only be a matter of time before more girls try to cash in by claiming they've also had flings with Jamie.

"Jamie's been away in LA with his mates and he has been partying quite a lot. Nobody recognises him out there, unlike here, where he's likely to be caught out on anything he does."

Marsh, who plays Michelle Connor in Corrie, was recently forced to deny claims that she had been abandoned by Lomas as he looked for work in LA.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has reportedly delayed plans to marry fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas.

Lomas was accused of kissing carer Katie Moores in his hotel suite after a night out, and Marsh is said to be worried that more infidelity claims will emerge.

The couple had been arranging an intimate wedding followed by a party and were hoping to secure a six-figure magazine deal.

Marsh, who plays Michelle Connor in the ITV1 soap, has told the former Hollyoaks actor that he has "one last chance to save our relationship", The People reports.

"Kym has chosen to believe Jamie's story that nothing happened because deep down, despite the hurt and anguish, she wants them to stay together. But the wedding is definitely on hold until this blows over," a source said.

"The first Kym knew about it was when she received a call from the ITV press office saying a story was going to be printed. She just thought the worst - that he'd cheated on her. It sounded like she'd made her mind up already - that he was guilty. 

"She was screaming and in floods of tears. Jamie explained that absolutely nothing had happened that night. He was drunk and a few people went back to his room for drinks.

"To be honest, he doesn't actually remember much from the night out but is adamant he didn't kiss the girl or do anything. Kym told him he was an idiot for inviting people back to his room, even if there was a group of them and it was innocent.

"She's told him she needs to build up her trust with him again before they start *planning the wedding. What happened that night has sown a few seeds of doubt in her mind. It's his last chance. Kym is an independent woman and she won't let him mess her around."

Marsh was recently forced to deny claims that she had been abandoned by Lomas as he looked for work in LA.

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has reportedly signed a new three-year deal with Coronation Street.  :Crying: 

The actress, who plays Michelle Connor, spent weeks negotiating the Â£500,000 deal, the Daily Star Sunday reports.

Producers of the ITV1 soap were apparently "desperate" to lock Marsh into a long-term contract and promised her a series of major storylines alongside the impressive salary.

Bosses are said to have been particularly impressed with her vocal talents as Elsie Tanner in the premiere of the Coronation Street musical Street of Dreams.

"Kym is a very talented actress and singer. The scriptwriters have come up with some pretty explosive stuff for her and wanted her signed up for three years so it could all play out," a source said.

"The majority of the cast are either on six-month or one-year contracts. They only ever give these types of deals out when they really want to keep someone.

"There are some major storylines coming up for her and people are going to see a completely different side to Michelle in the months to come."

Friends described the deal as a change in fortunes for Marsh, after fiancÃ© Jamie Lomas was accused of cheating on her in recent weeks.

 :Thumbsdown:  :Angry:

----------

alan45 (13-05-2012)

----------


## alan45

That's twice this week you have give me bad news? First you say that St Ella is not leaving now this.  There is only so much a man can take. What will be the third bit of bad news???????

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> That's twice this week you have give me bad news? First you say that St Ella is not leaving now this.  There is only so much a man can take. What will be the third bit of bad news???????


Bad news comes in three's Alan I predict the third piece will be The Poison Dwarf to replace Sue Johnstone as Stella's mum.

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has declared her intention to stay faithful to Coronation Street.

The Michelle Connor actress, who joined the soap's cast in 2006, seemed to confirm rumours that she has signed a new long-term deal.

"I've been here six years now and my loyalties lie with the show. I love it," she told Soaplife. "I enjoy being part of such a great cast. 

"I like that it's a tightly-run ship and it keeps me near my home, which is important."

Marsh admitted back in January that she was unsure about her Corrie future, with her contract due to come to an end in June 2012.

The 35-year-old also called for the swift return of on-screen lover Keith Duffy, who left his Weatherfield role of Ciaran McCarthy in the autumn of last year.

"I loved working with Keith Duffy who played him, and I felt that Ciaran and Michelle went really well together," she said. "I'm hoping Keith might be back at some point."

However Marsh outlined her desire for Michelle to find a new boyfriend in the near future, adding: "I think it's about time she had a new romance. It's been a while since Ciaran left."

Michelle's son Ryan was officially recast earlier this month and will appear on screen later this year.

 :Crying:

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION Street star Kym Marshâs wedding to Jamie Lomas is back on â and they are believed to have sold the publicity rights for Â£500,000.

Kym, 35, and Jamie, 32, agreed the lucrative offer from a glossy magazine following a frantic bidding war between rival publications.

It is believed the deal will include coverage of the romantic ceremony and Kymâs hen night but not the honeymoon pictures.

Last month we revealed the *couple had put their wedding on hold after Jamie was pictured cavorting on a hotel bed with a pretty brunette.

Kym â the Streetâs factory boss Michelle Connor â stood by the actor but insisted they would not marry until things blew over.

Now we can reveal the marriage is back on â and the couple plan to wed in August.

Kym agreed after Jamie begged her to let him show her his commitment to her and their family.

The former Channel 4 Hollyoaks star, who is due to head to Los Angeles to look for acting roles *later this month, even offered to sign a pre-nuptial agreement saying that he would not touch a penny of Kymâs cash.

But our source said: âKym trusts Jamie and says she does not need the pre-nup.â

Kym is now trying to find a *wedding planner and a venue.

Our source said: âSummer *weddings are booked up years in advance so Kym and Jamie may have to have the official ceremony in a register office before moving on to the reception.

âBut the magazine obviously wants glitz and glamour so itâs going to be an event to remember.â

Kym put her wedding plans on hold after Jamie â who played bad boy Warren Fox in the soap â was pictured on a hotel bed in Leeds with a pretty brunette.

Kym said: âI was annoyed, upset and angry â any woman would be.

âI was annoyed he had put himself in that situation, I was annoyed that there were girls in his room.

âBut I trust him and thereâs no way he would cheat. Iâve forgiven him for that mistake and he knows he was wrong.â

Now after intense conversations they are ready to tie the knot and Kym is believed to have looked at several venues, *including Jacobean mansion Crewe Hall in Cheshire.

A source close to the couple said: âThe past few weeks have been make or break for Kym and Jamie.

âThere was a lot of anguish and hurt but they are ready to walk down the aisle.

âThis is the commitment they want to make to each other.â

âBut itâs full steam ahead for Kym now and everyoneâs getting really excited about the big day.â

It is believed family and friends will be at the ceremony including Kymâs co-star Brooke Vincent, 19, who plays Sophie Webster.

The coupleâs 14-month-old daughter Polly will be there along with Kymâs children David, 17, and Emily, 14, and Jamieâs son Billy, six.

The source added: âThrough all of this, Kym has realised how important her family are to her.

âShe has got three kids and loves Jamie dearly. They have been through a lot together and are preparing for the biggest day of their lives.â

Kym met Jamie in 2008. They lost baby Archie, who died after being born 18 weeks prematurely in 2009.

The couple briefly split but rekindled their romance.

Talking about the wedding, Kym said: âI wonât go for the big princess style, thatâs not very me. The dress wonât be white.â

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has hinted that the romantic spark between Michelle Connor and Steve McDonald will be revisited.

Michelle was recently tipped for a new relationship story, causing many fans to suspect that she would fall for Carla Connor's brother Rob Donovan when he joins Weatherfield.


However, Marsh told All About Soap: "New man? It's actually more of an old man. Could she be getting closer to a certain Mr McDonald again? Maybe!

"I think the viewers are expecting Michelle to get it on with Rob because he's the new guy, and the last person they're expecting her to pair up with is Steve."

Marsh said that Steve (Simon Gregson) will help Michelle out when she learns that her son Ryan is heavily involved in drugs.


"Steve has always been very much part of Ryan's life from when he was with Michelle before, and we'll see him being a massive support for her," she confirmed.

"Can you imagine what that would do to Tracy? The cat fights would be amazing. But I think Michelle would beat Tracy hands down!"

However, Marsh added that she would not want a reunion between Michelle and Steve to become too "serious".

She commented: "I don't want to see Michelle getting serious with a guy. I like her relationships as long as they keep them quite light and fresh. Michelle's a drifter, but I love that about her."

Michelle and Rob will be running the Underworld factory together after Carla flees Weatherfield with Peter Barlow in an upcoming storyline.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh (Michelle) has confirmed rumours that her on-screen son Ryan Connor will be at the centre of a drugs storyline.

Last month, show bosses announced that Ryan would be returning to the cobbles with new recruit Sol Heras playing the part. The role was recast after original actor Ben Thompson opted not to return to the ITV1 soap.

A comeback for Ryan had previously been rumoured for some time, with reports suggesting that he would feature in a drugs storyline with Sophie Webster.

Marsh has now told All About Soap that Ryan will indeed be a drug user when he returns to Weatherfield.

She explained: "Ryan's been off doing his own thing, and has got heavily involved in drugs. Michelle expected him to come back as the same kid he was before he went away, but that's not going to happen."

Asked how difficult this experience will be for Michelle, the actress replied: "Very hard. Michelle's got her work cut out trying to get Ryan back on the straight and narrow, but we'll see her get support from outside influences."

Ryan's return scenes will air in July.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Kym Marsh has hinted that Michelle is set to return to old flame Steve McDonald


So she is next to battle Tracey

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh and former Hollyoaks actor Jamie Lomas have reportedly confirmed their wedding plans.

The couple are said to have released their wedding banns, detailing the marriage plans for friends and family, reports The Sun.

They will get married at the Nunsmere Hall Hotel, Cheshire, in September.

The pair were previously rumoured in to have put the wedding on hold in April following reports that Lomas had cheated during a night out.

A source close to the pair said: "They can't wait. The setting is beautiful."

"Kym's put his night out behind her."

The couple are said to have sold their wedding rights to a magazine for Â£500,000.

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh and former Hollyoaks actor Jamie Lomas have reportedly confirmed their wedding plans.
> 
> The couple are said to have sold their wedding rights to a magazine for Â£500,000.




Says it all really

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh and former Hollyoaks actor Jamie Lomas have reportedly confirmed their wedding plans.
> 
> The couple are said to have sold their wedding rights to a magazine for Â£500,000.




Says it all really

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh joy I can't wait to here her rabbiting on for the next millennium on what a wonderful day it was.  That's if it happens of course. There is still plenty of time for the groom to get cold feet or get caught with a girl on his stag do.

----------


## flappinfanny

ok and hello stand by.   :Smile: 

speaking of ms marsh, according the  manchester evening news  she has been done for fly tipping and they are old corrie scripts.   i know corrie is not that good at the mo, but really kim, naughty naughty   :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

I hope you bought the Daily Mirror yesterday, Alan. Kym Marsh is featured on the front cover of their telly magazine with an exclusive in depth interview inside. All fascinating stuff of course....

For example:

Question: Have you ever worried about that (referring to her on screen son Ryan falling in with the wrong crowd) with your kids?
Answer: Yeah, you do worry obviously. But I have to say that we have a very open relationship and we talk about everything. They come to me about the most intimate things, stuff that most kids would find embarrassing talking about to their mum."

That's because you're just such a wonderful mother, Kym, and obviously far better than every other mum in the country. How about writing a book on motherhood? It would sell in its millions? thousands? hundreds? Or maybe possibly just about reach double figures?

----------

alan45 (15-07-2012), Glen1 (15-07-2012), Siobhan (15-07-2012)

----------


## parkerman

...

----------


## alan45

> I hope you bought the Daily Mirror yesterday, Alan. Kym Marsh is featured on the front cover of their telly magazine with an exclusive in depth interview inside. All fascinating stuff of course....
> 
> ?


 Fortunately with my political views being slightly to the right of Ghengis Khan there is little chance of me reading the Daily Mirror. A lot to do with the former editor Piers Moron and his jackanory style of editing

----------


## alan45

> I hope you bought the Daily Mirror yesterday, Alan. Kym Marsh is featured on the front cover of their telly magazine with an exclusive in depth interview inside. All fascinating stuff of course....
> 
> ?


 Fortunately with my political views being slightly to the right of Ghengis Khan there is little chance of me reading the Daily Mirror. A lot to do with the former editor Piers Moron and his jackanory style of editing

----------


## parkerman

> Fortunately with my political views being slightly to the right of Ghengis Khan there is little chance of me reading the Daily Mirror.


It would do you good, Alan. Read the truth!

----------


## parkerman

> Fortunately with my political views being slightly to the right of Ghengis Khan there is little chance of me reading the Daily Mirror.


It would do you good, Alan. Read the truth!

----------


## alan45

> It would do you good, Alan. Read the truth!



I remember Piers version of the truth. Faked photographs of British squaddies beating up Iraqis. Then of course there was the share dealing fiasco that he was involved in. We could of course go back to that fat old crook Cap'n Bob M.C.

That said, the right wing press in the UK is no better.

----------


## alan45

> It would do you good, Alan. Read the truth!



I remember Piers version of the truth. Faked photographs of British squaddies beating up Iraqis. Then of course there was the share dealing fiasco that he was involved in. We could of course go back to that fat old crook Cap'n Bob M.C.

That said, the right wing press in the UK is no better.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Michelle Connor receives a nasty shock next week as she discovers that her wayward son Ryan has been experimenting with drugs.

Michelle catches Ryan (Sol Heras) red-handed in the toilets at The Rovers following a tip-off from David Platt, and is devastated to see how low he has stooped. Ryan later insists that the incident was just a one-off, but will Michelle be fooled?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Kym Marsh, who plays Michelle, to hear more about the storyline.

Are you glad to see Ryan back on the cobbles?
"Oh, I'm absolutely delighted that they've brought Ryan back - it's fantastic. It's another side to Michelle's life that's been missing for a little while now, so to have him come back is brilliant. He obviously brings a fair share of problems back with him, which has been enjoyable to play."

Has Sol been settling in well?
"He's settled in brilliantly. Obviously he was nervous on his first week, as everybody always is, but he's doing really well. It's got to be difficult coming in to play a character who has already been established by another actor. 

"But I think it made things easier that Ben Thompson, who played Ryan before, had been gone for two years. That left room for Sol to put his own characteristics into the character, which Ryan may have picked up along the way. That's worked out well, because Ryan's personality has changed so much since we last saw him."

Have you been showing Sol the ropes during his early days on the show?
"Well, when you come here it can be quite confusing, as you have to check what days you're working, how many episodes you're in and what your call times are, so I did try to help him as much as I could with that side of things.

"I gave Sol a call to congratulate him once I knew he'd been cast as Ryan, and said that I'd be there if he needed anything. Everybody else here has been helpful with him, too - the guys in the office are so good at that kind of thing, so you're left with no confusion."

How does Michelle react when she discovers that Ryan has a drugs problem?
"She's devastated, angry and hurt. When Ryan went away to university, he was someone who always confided in her and she felt so close to him, because they'd grown up together in a way. Michelle was a very young mum and they've always been so close. It's like a slap in the face for Michelle to realise how much he's changed."

Have you enjoyed tackling such a topical subject matter?
"It's been a really tricky storyline, but it has been brilliant to do. I've filmed a lot of scenes recently where I've been raging! It can be quite hard to come down from that when you go home, but it's been really enjoyable too. I'm fortunate to be a part of this storyline, and hopefully we'll do it justice. It's a serious issue, so hopefully we'll have hit the nail on the head with it."

How have you prepared for the storyline?
"Well, the writers are always very, very good when it comes to research, so when something is written on the page, you can bet your life that they'll have gone through it with a fine tooth comb. That's the main thing, but obviously being a parent myself, I'm also able to imagine how that might be and how I would feel in this situation.

"Luckily, I don't have those issues - my son is almost 18 now and it's not his personality to be heading down that road, thankfully. But that doesn't stop you from being able to put yourself in that position as a parent, because I'd be devastated to be in Michelle's situation in real life."


Â© ITV


Â© ITV


Does Ryan apologise to Michelle when his drug habit is exposed?
"No, he fails to see his problem in the beginning - he doesn't see it as a big deal and he probably doesn't feel like he has anything to apologise for at that stage. So we're going through all the different stages - the lying, the denial and all the rest of it. It's going to be a journey for all the characters involved."

The situation also leads to some reignited chemistry between Michelle and Steve. Could that go anywhere?
"You never know - in Corrie it can go anywhere, can't it? Michelle has already been with Steve before, so if they were to get back together, we don't know how long that would be for and whether it would be plain sailing - because it never usually is! So who knows?

"For now, I think Steve is just doing his best to support Michelle throughout this situation with Ryan. He's absolutely there for her no matter what she needs, and he's trying to reassure her. He's her shoulder to cry on, really."

How is Michelle coping at the factory without Carla around?
"Life at the factory is plain sailing for Michelle at the moment - she enjoys being there and she enjoys working with Rob. I love that side of Michelle, because we have a lot of fun filming in the factory. 

"There's a lot of light and shade going on in this storyline - it's not all going to be bleak for Michelle, as there's a lot of comedy aspects that run through other parts of her life. Michelle gets some relief at the factory and is able to get her head into work."

Would you say there's a chemistry between Michelle and Rob, too?
"There is a little bit of chemistry between them, but I don't know if that would ever go anywhere or what that situation is. But there is definitely a spark there between them. I think we'll have to wait and see with that one!"

Have you also enjoyed working with Marc Baylis, who plays Rob?
"Marc is fab. From the second he walked onto set, he fitted in like part of the furniture. It's funny, because we obviously see a lot of people come and go at Corrie over the years, and you can tell instantly who's going to stay. 

"Marc and Sol have both been dropped right into the deep end when it comes to storylines. Sometimes I think that's better, because you don't have time to think - you've just got to get on with it. It already feels like we've known Marc forever and he's so easy to work with. He's already like an annoying brother to me!"


Â© ITV

Â© ITV


Is it strange not having Alison King around on set at the moment?
"Oh yeah, we miss her so much. She's such a great person and she's nothing like Carla. She's completely bonkers in the best possible way, and she's one of my best friends. I get on so well with her, so I'm missing her loads."

Keith Duffy recently said that he'd be interested in returning as Ciaran at some point. Would you like to see him back?
"Definitely. I was gutted when Keith left, because the writers had such good ideas for our characters. I think the plan was always to keep them together, because they were going to have a very tempestuous relationship and it was always going to be like that. 

"Keith left because he has a lot of family commitments, which is understandable, but it was a shame because we'd only really begun with our storylines and then he was going. So I'd love to see him come back. Whether they'd put us together again is another matter - it depends where Michelle is by then. But I'm sure him returning would stir things up."

The papers also said recently that you'd landed a new three-year contract with Corrie. Is it true that you've signed up for that long?
"Well, I have just signed another contract which will take me up until at least next June, but after that, we'll just have to wait and see. No-one ever really knows how long they're going to stay for past a year, because that's the contract that you sign. But I'm definitely here for another year!"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Michelle Connor receives a nasty shock next week as she discovers that her wayward son Ryan has been experimenting with drugs.

Michelle catches Ryan (Sol Heras) red-handed in the toilets at The Rovers following a tip-off from David Platt, and is devastated to see how low he has stooped. Ryan later insists that the incident was just a one-off, but will Michelle be fooled?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Kym Marsh, who plays Michelle, to hear more about the storyline.

Are you glad to see Ryan back on the cobbles?
"Oh, I'm absolutely delighted that they've brought Ryan back - it's fantastic. It's another side to Michelle's life that's been missing for a little while now, so to have him come back is brilliant. He obviously brings a fair share of problems back with him, which has been enjoyable to play."

Has Sol been settling in well?
"He's settled in brilliantly. Obviously he was nervous on his first week, as everybody always is, but he's doing really well. It's got to be difficult coming in to play a character who has already been established by another actor. 

"But I think it made things easier that Ben Thompson, who played Ryan before, had been gone for two years. That left room for Sol to put his own characteristics into the character, which Ryan may have picked up along the way. That's worked out well, because Ryan's personality has changed so much since we last saw him."

Have you been showing Sol the ropes during his early days on the show?
"Well, when you come here it can be quite confusing, as you have to check what days you're working, how many episodes you're in and what your call times are, so I did try to help him as much as I could with that side of things.

"I gave Sol a call to congratulate him once I knew he'd been cast as Ryan, and said that I'd be there if he needed anything. Everybody else here has been helpful with him, too - the guys in the office are so good at that kind of thing, so you're left with no confusion."

How does Michelle react when she discovers that Ryan has a drugs problem?
"She's devastated, angry and hurt. When Ryan went away to university, he was someone who always confided in her and she felt so close to him, because they'd grown up together in a way. Michelle was a very young mum and they've always been so close. It's like a slap in the face for Michelle to realise how much he's changed."

Have you enjoyed tackling such a topical subject matter?
"It's been a really tricky storyline, but it has been brilliant to do. I've filmed a lot of scenes recently where I've been raging! It can be quite hard to come down from that when you go home, but it's been really enjoyable too. I'm fortunate to be a part of this storyline, and hopefully we'll do it justice. It's a serious issue, so hopefully we'll have hit the nail on the head with it."

How have you prepared for the storyline?
"Well, the writers are always very, very good when it comes to research, so when something is written on the page, you can bet your life that they'll have gone through it with a fine tooth comb. That's the main thing, but obviously being a parent myself, I'm also able to imagine how that might be and how I would feel in this situation.

"Luckily, I don't have those issues - my son is almost 18 now and it's not his personality to be heading down that road, thankfully. But that doesn't stop you from being able to put yourself in that position as a parent, because I'd be devastated to be in Michelle's situation in real life."


Â© ITV


Â© ITV


Does Ryan apologise to Michelle when his drug habit is exposed?
"No, he fails to see his problem in the beginning - he doesn't see it as a big deal and he probably doesn't feel like he has anything to apologise for at that stage. So we're going through all the different stages - the lying, the denial and all the rest of it. It's going to be a journey for all the characters involved."

The situation also leads to some reignited chemistry between Michelle and Steve. Could that go anywhere?
"You never know - in Corrie it can go anywhere, can't it? Michelle has already been with Steve before, so if they were to get back together, we don't know how long that would be for and whether it would be plain sailing - because it never usually is! So who knows?

"For now, I think Steve is just doing his best to support Michelle throughout this situation with Ryan. He's absolutely there for her no matter what she needs, and he's trying to reassure her. He's her shoulder to cry on, really."

How is Michelle coping at the factory without Carla around?
"Life at the factory is plain sailing for Michelle at the moment - she enjoys being there and she enjoys working with Rob. I love that side of Michelle, because we have a lot of fun filming in the factory. 

"There's a lot of light and shade going on in this storyline - it's not all going to be bleak for Michelle, as there's a lot of comedy aspects that run through other parts of her life. Michelle gets some relief at the factory and is able to get her head into work."

Would you say there's a chemistry between Michelle and Rob, too?
"There is a little bit of chemistry between them, but I don't know if that would ever go anywhere or what that situation is. But there is definitely a spark there between them. I think we'll have to wait and see with that one!"

Have you also enjoyed working with Marc Baylis, who plays Rob?
"Marc is fab. From the second he walked onto set, he fitted in like part of the furniture. It's funny, because we obviously see a lot of people come and go at Corrie over the years, and you can tell instantly who's going to stay. 

"Marc and Sol have both been dropped right into the deep end when it comes to storylines. Sometimes I think that's better, because you don't have time to think - you've just got to get on with it. It already feels like we've known Marc forever and he's so easy to work with. He's already like an annoying brother to me!"


Â© ITV

Â© ITV


Is it strange not having Alison King around on set at the moment?
"Oh yeah, we miss her so much. She's such a great person and she's nothing like Carla. She's completely bonkers in the best possible way, and she's one of my best friends. I get on so well with her, so I'm missing her loads."

Keith Duffy recently said that he'd be interested in returning as Ciaran at some point. Would you like to see him back?
"Definitely. I was gutted when Keith left, because the writers had such good ideas for our characters. I think the plan was always to keep them together, because they were going to have a very tempestuous relationship and it was always going to be like that. 

"Keith left because he has a lot of family commitments, which is understandable, but it was a shame because we'd only really begun with our storylines and then he was going. So I'd love to see him come back. Whether they'd put us together again is another matter - it depends where Michelle is by then. But I'm sure him returning would stir things up."

The papers also said recently that you'd landed a new three-year contract with Corrie. Is it true that you've signed up for that long?
"Well, I have just signed another contract which will take me up until at least next June, but after that, we'll just have to wait and see. No-one ever really knows how long they're going to stay for past a year, because that's the contract that you sign. But I'm definitely here for another year!"

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has admitted that she hopes her character Michelle Connor never marries.

The Weatherfield actress believes that her character's turbulent love life is crucial to her popularity.

"I don't think I'd like to have a wedding," she told this week's TV Times. "I like Michelle on her own; it's more interesting."

Michelle, who was previously engaged to Ciaran McCarthy (Keith Duffy), soon rekindles her romance with Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson), with whom she once lived in the Rovers Return.

"It is nice to work with Simon again," Marsh added. "We were chuffed when we found out because we enjoyed working together." 

Speaking to Digital Spy last month, the star renewed her call for the return of ex-fiancÃ© Ciaran, and hinted at a "spark" between Michelle and newcomer Rob (Marc Baylis).

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has accepted a caution after her rubbish was found illegally dumped.

The actress, who plays Weatherfield's Michelle Connor, had been due to appear before magistrates today (August 8) after a number of her soap scripts were recently found among bags of abandoned refuse.

However, Manchester City Magistrates Court this afternoon heard that Salford City Council - which was bringing the prosecution against the 36-year-old - had decided to withdraw the charges.

The decision was made after Marsh accepted the caution and agreed to pay the council's clean-up costs, the Manchester Evening News reports.

Marsh insists that she did not dump the scripts personally, but fell victim to a conman who she paid to dispose of rubbish following renovation work at her home.

Paul Scott, prosecuting the case on behalf of the council, told the court: ''In light of new evidence and information, the city council has reviewed this case following detailed representations made by the defendant. 

''After careful consideration, it is believed it would not be in the public interest to continue with the prosecution. The defendant has admitted her guilt to this charge by accepting a simple caution."

He added: "It is unlikely the offence will be repeated and we have asked for the matter to be withdrawn."

Meanwhile, a Coronation Street spokesperson said: "Kym's relieved the prosecution has been withdrawn and she's now able to draw a line under this matter.

"Kym paid someone in good faith to remove the rubbish but realises now she should have asked to see a licence. Kym was horrified to discover her rubbish had been illegally dumped and has offered to pay for the cost of the clean-up that resulted."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has accepted a caution after her rubbish was found illegally dumped.

The actress, who plays Weatherfield's Michelle Connor, had been due to appear before magistrates today (August 8) after a number of her soap scripts were recently found among bags of abandoned refuse.

However, Manchester City Magistrates Court this afternoon heard that Salford City Council - which was bringing the prosecution against the 36-year-old - had decided to withdraw the charges.

The decision was made after Marsh accepted the caution and agreed to pay the council's clean-up costs, the Manchester Evening News reports.

Marsh insists that she did not dump the scripts personally, but fell victim to a conman who she paid to dispose of rubbish following renovation work at her home.

Paul Scott, prosecuting the case on behalf of the council, told the court: ''In light of new evidence and information, the city council has reviewed this case following detailed representations made by the defendant. 

''After careful consideration, it is believed it would not be in the public interest to continue with the prosecution. The defendant has admitted her guilt to this charge by accepting a simple caution."

He added: "It is unlikely the offence will be repeated and we have asked for the matter to be withdrawn."

Meanwhile, a Coronation Street spokesperson said: "Kym's relieved the prosecution has been withdrawn and she's now able to draw a line under this matter.

"Kym paid someone in good faith to remove the rubbish but realises now she should have asked to see a licence. Kym was horrified to discover her rubbish had been illegally dumped and has offered to pay for the cost of the clean-up that resulted."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has confirmed that she is taking husband Jamie Lomas's surname following their recent wedding.

The pair tied the knot at Nunsmere Hall Hotel in Cheshire last month after being engaged for over two years.

Writing on Twitter today (October 3), Kym told fans: "So I've decided to change my name officially to Kym Lomas. Won't be on the credits for Corrie for a few weeks as we film 6 weeks ahead."

The actress's soap character Michelle Connor has more tough times ahead in the coming weeks as she will soon hear that her son Ryan is expecting a baby with scheming Tracy Barlow.

To make matters worse, Ryan will also be involved in dramatic car accident scenes airing later this month.

Kym and Jamie first became an item in 2008.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Lomas has revealed that her character Michelle Connor will be "devastated" when a scheming Steve McDonald dumps her in a forthcoming storyline.

Steve (Simon Gregson) ends his relationship with Michelle next week, but only as part of an elaborate plan as he thinks he can play his twisted ex Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) at her own game.

The Weatherfield cabbie believes that Tracy will dump Michelle's son Ryan (Sol Heras) if she no longer sees Michelle as a threat, putting an end to her latest manipulation.

However, Steve risks his entire future with Michelle by refusing to confide in her about what he is up to.

Lomas told Soaplife: "She's devastated. There's been a lot of stress on their relationship recently. They've had the ongoing problems with Tracy, Ryan's been difficult to deal with, and Michelle's just been really stressed out. She's at a very low emotional ebb and Steve dumping her is the last straw.

"He tells Michelle it's because all they do is argue and fight. Michelle's stunned. Let's face it, Tracy's only dating Ryan to annoy Michelle because she's now with Steve and Tracy wants him back. Michelle thinks Steve's now giving Tracy what she wants - that Tracy has won."

When Steve finally reveals to Michelle that the shock dumping was fake, it's uncertain whether she will accept him back.

Lomas added: "She's really angry and annoyed when Steve reveals the thinking behind his plan. She thinks he's an idiot for not telling her what he was doing.

"He begs her to forgive him, but at first she really doesn't want anything to do with him. Michelle's not the most forgiving person, so he has a lot of work to do to make amends. It's grovelling time for Steve - yet again."

Coronation Street continues tonight (October 10) at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

CORRIE’S Kym Lomas was left red-faced after she accidentally directed friends and fans to internet PORN.
Her Twitter gaffe left people clicking on to a smutty adult site specialising in mums when they thought they were having a look at a happy snap posted by Kym of her mother Pauline.
Kym, who plays factory boss Michelle Connor in the ITV soap, couldn’t believe it when people started to point out what she’d done.
She tweeted: “What are you talking about!” before someone informed her she had accidentally typed a dot before a message to her mum and Twitter had mistaken it for a link to a website.
“It’s a rudey rudey site,” one follower told her and others also latched on to the clanger.
It was pointed out to Kym that it was the message to her mum that caused the “naughty” problem.
A girl told her: “Am I the only one who finds it hilarious that @msm4rsh has accidentally tweeted a link to a porn website? Imao! Bless you Kym! xx” The actress commented: “How could I have done that and why would anyone want to point that mistake out to everybody” before removing the tweet.
A pal said: “Kym didn’t see the funny side of it being highlighted to everyone. If anything it will make her type a bit more carefully in the future!”

----------


## alan45

CORRIEâS Kym Lomas was left red-faced after she accidentally directed friends and fans to internet PORN.
Her Twitter gaffe left people clicking on to a smutty adult site specialising in mums when they thought they were having a look at a happy snap posted by Kym of her mother Pauline.
Kym, who plays factory boss Michelle Connor in the ITV soap, couldnât believe it when people started to point out what sheâd done.
She tweeted: âWhat are you talking about!â before someone informed her she had accidentally typed a dot before a message to her mum and Twitter had mistaken it for a link to a website.
âItâs a rudey rudey site,â one follower told her and others also latched on to the clanger.
It was pointed out to Kym that it was the message to her mum that caused the ânaughtyâ problem.
A girl told her: âAm I the only one who finds it hilarious that @msm4rsh has accidentally tweeted a link to a porn website? Imao! Bless you Kym! xxâ The actress commented: âHow could I have done that and why would anyone want to point that mistake out to everybodyâ before removing the tweet.
A pal said: âKym didnât see the funny side of it being highlighted to everyone. If anything it will make her type a bit more carefully in the future!â

----------


## Siobhan

> “It’s a rudey rudey site,” one follower told her and others also latched on to the clanger.


This kinda gives me the age bracket of her followers

----------


## Siobhan

> âItâs a rudey rudey site,â one follower told her and others also latched on to the clanger.


This kinda gives me the age bracket of her followers

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street star Kym Marsh is staying on the cobbles â after landing a fat pay rise.
The six-figure one-year deal makes Kym, 36 â who plays knicker factory boss Michelle Connor â one of the soapâs highest paid stars.
An ITV source said: âThe producer was determined to get Kym to stay on the show. Heâs a big fan and has some big storylines planned for her in the next 12 months. Itâs a huge coup to have her for another year. We are absolutely delighted.â
There were fears the actress might follow her husband â ex-Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas, 32 â to Los Angeles where he has been on a two-month trip hunting for work.
It was his second visit this year to audition for big screen roles but pals said his search has once again proved fruitless.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2OSShYuQK


*
W T F!!!!!!!!*

----------


## parkerman

I think her big new storyline will involve Stella and they will be involved in a number of double-hander episodes. 

Sorry to put you off your Sunday lunch, alan...Just joking.

----------


## parkerman

I think her big new storyline will involve Stella and they will be involved in a number of double-hander episodes. 

Sorry to put you off your Sunday lunch, alan...Just joking.

----------


## tammyy2j

Daily Star Sunday newspaper today saying that Michelle Connor is set to become the new Rovers landlady

----------

Perdita (24-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kym Lomas has revealed that she would love Keith Duffy to return to the soap.

Duffy left the ITV soap in 2011 after two spells playing Ciaran McCarthy. He first appeared in 2002 as Peter Barlow's friend before leaving three years later. He then returned to the role in 2010.

Lomas has confessed that the whole cast miss the Boyzone star, reports The Herald.

She said: "I miss Keith. We all do. It was like someone had died when he went."

She admitted that she was particularly close to Duffy due to the amount of screen time they shared. Her character Michelle dated Ciaran during his last period on the soap.

"Obviously because we did so many scenes together we grew very close. He is a great laugh and a real larger-than-life character," the 36-year-old said.

"We do stay in touch - texting and all that. And I really want to come back to Ireland when he's in a play.

"I'm hoping he'll see the light and come back to us. But he can't just expect to run back into Michelle's arms - that's not going to happen," she added.

Duffy has spent time performing with Boyzone since his on-screen departure. They are scheduled to embark on a new tour later this year.

Coronation Street next airs on Monday (April 15) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Kym Lomas has signed a new contract that will keep her in the show for at least another year.

Lomas, who plays Michelle Connor in the soap, has revealed that she would love to stay for longer and be an icon.


Speaking to the Daily Star, she said: "I'm really happy, I've just signed for another 12 months and that takes me to my eighth year. I'd love to stay and try to become a Corrie icon."

Lomas has also revealed more about her new business venture, which she has launched with her husband, ex-Hollyoaks star Jamie Lomas.

Their agency will hire out their celebrity pals for appearances at corporate and nightclub events.

Speaking about the new venture, Lomas said: "I've set up our own VIP agency. It launches soon.

"It's public appearances and whatnot. We're excited about it because it's fingers in different pies.

"Jamie is away in LA but when he's back he wants to focus on different things as well as the acting game â the same as me really."

*That should make Alan's day *

----------


## alan45

Kym Lomas has dismissed rumours that she is to star in a Snoop Dogg video, quipping that she wishes it was true.

It was reported earlier today (June 11) that Snoop approached the Coronation Street actress to appear in one of his videos.


The rapper - currently performing as Snoop Lion - is famously thought to be a fan of the ITV soap, and it was claimed that he had asked mutual friend David Gest to request an appearance from Lomas in one of his videos.

Lomas recently stated that she would like Keith Duffy back on the soap as Ciaran McCarthy

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Lomas has admitted that she doesn't want another love split for her character Michelle Connor.

Michelle is currently settled with boyfriend Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson), but there could be tougher times ahead for the couple later this year.

Show bosses recently confirmed that a crisis faced by Steve and Michelle will lead to the return of Beverley Callard as Liz McDonald in October.

Speaking on ITV's Loose Women about Callard's return, Lomas enthused: "I can't wait. I'm so, so excited. The great thing is that obviously I'll get to work with her because I'm with Steve."

She added: "I'm having such a ball [at Corrie] and I'm so lucky, so fortunate. I love Michelle and Steve together and I hope they keep us together."

In the meantime, Michelle has more dramas on the way this week as she discovers that her son Ryan (Sol Heras) isn't committed to his relationship with teen mum Katy Armstrong (Georgia May Foote).


Lomas explained: "I don't think Michelle was that keen on that relationship in the first place. She felt that Ryan had broken up a family and she wasn't pleased. She knows her son, she knows what he's like. But I think she's more angry now that he's not just being honest with her. He's a naughty, naughty boy!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Lomas has admitted that she doesn't want another love split for her character Michelle Connor.

Michelle is currently settled with boyfriend Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson), but there could be tougher times ahead for the couple later this year.

Show bosses recently confirmed that a crisis faced by Steve and Michelle will lead to the return of Beverley Callard as Liz McDonald in October.

Speaking on ITV's Loose Women about Callard's return, Lomas enthused: "I can't wait. I'm so, so excited. The great thing is that obviously I'll get to work with her because I'm with Steve."

She added: "I'm having such a ball [at Corrie] and I'm so lucky, so fortunate. I love Michelle and Steve together and I hope they keep us together."

In the meantime, Michelle has more dramas on the way this week as she discovers that her son Ryan (Sol Heras) isn't committed to his relationship with teen mum Katy Armstrong (Georgia May Foote).

Lomas explained: "I don't think Michelle was that keen on that relationship in the first place. She felt that Ryan had broken up a family and she wasn't pleased. She knows her son, she knows what he's like. But I think she's more angry now that he's not just being honest with her. He's a naughty, naughty boy!"

Coronation Street continues tonight (June 17) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

tammyy2j (17-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...616#post793616

----------


## tammyy2j

> Show bosses recently confirmed that a crisis faced by Steve and Michelle will lead to the return of Beverley Callard as Liz McDonald in October


I wonder what the crisis is?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## alan45

CORRIE’S Kym Lomas is fighting to save her second marriage.
Kym, 37 — divorced from actor Jack Ryder — is living apart from EastEnder hubby Jamie 11 months after they wed.
The lovebirds decided to “take time out” from their marriage following a series of spectacular rows.
The pair, who wed last September, still hope to save their troubled romance.

But they are living apart — even when EastEnders star Jamie returns to Manchester from filming his role in London as Jake Stone.
Last night a well-placed source said: “It’s true, they are spending some time apart while they work through their problems.
“They’ve not split up but have been going through a tricky time — arguments and various other things. They have always had a tempestuous relationship and have been through a hell of a lot.

“There isn’t really one big issue at the heart of this, just the usual resentments and arguments which can build up in a marriage.”
News of the couple’s troubles comes after it emerged they have put their marital home in Worsley, Greater Manchester, up for sale.
Initially it had been thought the five-bedroom property, valued at Â£650,000, was too big for them.
Kym — who plays Corrie factory boss Michelle Connor — wed 33-year-old Jamie last September in a star-studded ceremony at Nunsmere Hall, Cheshire.

Her Weatherfield co-stars Michelle Keegan and Samia Ghadie were among celebrity guests.
But just 11 months later the couple’s marriage has plunged into serious turmoil.
The source added: “Obviously the fact that Jamie went out to Los Angeles a few times to find work hasn’t helped the situation.
“Jamie is not at the marital home — even when he’s back in the North West. They’ve been living apart for about a week.
“They are utilising the fact that Jamie is filming in London to have a bit of space while they try to work through it.
“The marriage is by no means over and they are hoping they can come through this.
“But one thing is certain, there is no one else involved.”
Kym had previously married another EastEnders actor — heartthrob Jack Ryder — in 2002.


But in March 2008, the couple revealed they were separating and in August the following year, announced their divorce.
Kym got engaged to former Hollyoaks hunk Jamie later in the same year.
But they were left heartbroken by the death of their son Archie just minutes after he was born.
The couple also had to overcome a scandal in April 2012 when The Sun revealed how Jamie cavorted on a hotel bed with a pretty brunette.
He kissed mum-of-two Katie Moores, 26, in his suite in Leeds at 4am after a night out.
Katie said Lomas told her he was single despite being engaged.
Photos taken on the night show the actor with his arm around single mum Katie. He shared a kiss with her as they sat drinking and play-fighting

----------


## alan45

CORRIEâS Kym Lomas is fighting to save her second marriage.
Kym, 37 â divorced from actor Jack Ryder â is living apart from EastEnder hubby Jamie 11 months after they wed.
The lovebirds decided to âtake time outâ from their marriage following a series of spectacular rows.
The pair, who wed last September, still hope to save their troubled romance.

But they are living apart â even when EastEnders star Jamie returns to Manchester from filming his role in London as Jake Stone.
Last night a well-placed source said: âItâs true, they are spending some time apart while they work through their problems.
âTheyâve not split up but have been going through a tricky time â arguments and various other things. They have always had a tempestuous relationship and have been through a hell of a lot.

âThere isnât really one big issue at the heart of this, just the usual resentments and arguments which can build up in a marriage.â
News of the coupleâs troubles comes after it emerged they have put their marital home in Worsley, Greater Manchester, up for sale.
Initially it had been thought the five-bedroom property, valued at Â£650,000, was too big for them.
Kym â who plays Corrie factory boss Michelle Connor â wed 33-year-old Jamie last September in a star-studded ceremony at Nunsmere Hall, Cheshire.

Her Weatherfield co-stars Michelle Keegan and Samia Ghadie were among celebrity guests.
But just 11 months later the coupleâs marriage has plunged into serious turmoil.
The source added: âObviously the fact that Jamie went out to Los Angeles a few times to find work hasnât helped the situation.
âJamie is not at the marital home â even when heâs back in the North West. Theyâve been living apart for about a week.
âThey are utilising the fact that Jamie is filming in London to have a bit of space while they try to work through it.
âThe marriage is by no means over and they are hoping they can come through this.
âBut one thing is certain, there is no one else involved.â
Kym had previously married another EastEnders actor â heartthrob Jack Ryder â in 2002.


But in March 2008, the couple revealed they were separating and in August the following year, announced their divorce.
Kym got engaged to former Hollyoaks hunk Jamie later in the same year.
But they were left heartbroken by the death of their son Archie just minutes after he was born.
The couple also had to overcome a scandal in April 2012 when The Sun revealed how Jamie cavorted on a hotel bed with a pretty brunette.
He kissed mum-of-two Katie Moores, 26, in his suite in Leeds at 4am after a night out.
Katie said Lomas told her he was single despite being engaged.
Photos taken on the night show the actor with his arm around single mum Katie. He shared a kiss with her as they sat drinking and play-fighting

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Lomas is being lined up to become landlady of the Rovers Return.

Show bosses are believed to have tempted 37-year-old Kym, who plays Michelle Connor, with big money and a long-term contract.

She joined the cast in 2006 and is popular with viewers. A friend said: “It has always been a dream for her.

“To land the Rovers job could mean she will be there for ever. Bosses love her, fans love her and she loves Corrie – so it all adds up nicely.”

Current landlady Stella Price, played by Michelle Collins, is set to move out when Michelle’s boyfriend Steve McDonald matches the asking price for the pub.

The move coincides with the return Beverley Callard as Steve’s mum and former Rovers boss Liz McDonald.

But it will be Michelle’s name above the pub door - delighting her fans who will see her quit her job at the factory to start pulling pints.

“Kym adores doing Corrie and we are expecting her to become cemented as an iconic Rovers landlady,” the insider added.

The London-born Michelle, 51, settled in after a bumpy arrival with viewers turned off by her “dodgy” southern accent.

She also regularly agonised about travelling between her home in London and a place in Manchester.

And she had continuing concerns for her teenage daughter Maia who was in the middle of her crucial GCSE’s.

Michelle said: “Stella Price has been a revelation to play. So much has happened to the character since we discovered she was Leanne’s (Jane Danson) real mum.

"From catching Karl (John Michie) with barmaid Sunita (Shobna Gulati) to her near death experience in the Rovers fire – I’ve loved playing Stella and will be very sorry to leave her behind.

“Creatively I need to play other roles and I’ve ambitions as an actress that I’d like to fulfill. I’m also looking forward to spending more time with my daughter Maia.”

Corrie producer Stuart Blackburn said: “We wish Michelle every happiness as she moves on to pastures new.

“Her character has made a tremendous impact and has deservedly earned her the status of a classic Coronation Street matriarch.”

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Lomas is being lined up to become landlady of the Rovers Return.

Show bosses are believed to have tempted 37-year-old Kym, who plays Michelle Connor, with big money and a long-term contract.

She joined the cast in 2006 and is popular with viewers. A friend said: âIt has always been a dream for her.

âTo land the Rovers job could mean she will be there for ever. Bosses love her, fans love her and she loves Corrie â so it all adds up nicely.â

Current landlady Stella Price, played by Michelle Collins, is set to move out when Michelleâs boyfriend Steve McDonald matches the asking price for the pub.

The move coincides with the return Beverley Callard as Steveâs mum and former Rovers boss Liz McDonald.

But it will be Michelleâs name above the pub door - delighting her fans who will see her quit her job at the factory to start pulling pints.

âKym adores doing Corrie and we are expecting her to become cemented as an iconic Rovers landlady,â the insider added.

The London-born Michelle, 51, settled in after a bumpy arrival with viewers turned off by her âdodgyâ southern accent.

She also regularly agonised about travelling between her home in London and a place in Manchester.

And she had continuing concerns for her teenage daughter Maia who was in the middle of her crucial GCSEâs.

Michelle said: âStella Price has been a revelation to play. So much has happened to the character since we discovered she was Leanneâs (Jane Danson) real mum.

"From catching Karl (John Michie) with barmaid Sunita (Shobna Gulati) to her near death experience in the Rovers fire â Iâve loved playing Stella and will be very sorry to leave her behind.

âCreatively I need to play other roles and Iâve ambitions as an actress that Iâd like to fulfill. Iâm also looking forward to spending more time with my daughter Maia.â

Corrie producer Stuart Blackburn said: âWe wish Michelle every happiness as she moves on to pastures new.

âHer character has made a tremendous impact and has deservedly earned her the status of a classic Coronation Street matriarch.â

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Michelle Connor will be faced with some big surprises over the next few weeks as her partner Steve McDonald is plotting for them to take over the Rovers Return.

Steve (Simon Gregson) is currently making his plans in secret following Stella Price's decision to sell the pub, and his plot will lead to the return of his mother Liz after she helps him with the purchase.

Here, Kym Lomas - who plays Michelle - previews the changes ahead in Michelle's life as Steve drops his bombshells!

Michelle has to say goodbye to Ryan this week. How does she feel about that?
"It's a bit of a bombshell. She's very upset about his decision to go, especially as he's decided to go to Ibiza. She's very worried about what sort of lifestyle he'll be living out there, as she thinks he's going to be partying all the time and be led astray, which is not what Ryan needs. 

"Michelle is right to worry because he's easily led and slightly wayward. But then there has to come a point where she releases him from her apron strings and let him do his own thing."

Does she feel as though things are slipping through her fingers?
"Well yes, she does. Ryan's gone and she's no longer in the factory. Michelle feels lost, really."


When Steve starts acting suspiciously, does Michelle think he might be planning a proposal?
"I don't think she has any idea really. She knows he's up to something, but I don't think Michelle suspects he'll propose because they've been there once before. She's just confused really - she can't put her finger on what it is!"

Steve eventually drops the bombshell that he's bought The Rovers for her. How does she feel about that?
"Well he doesn't tell her for ages because he thinks it's going to be a great thing, what with Ryan gone and Michelle out of the factory. Steve spies this opportunity and thinks it would be a great idea to buy this for Michelle as a gift, and then she'll feel much better about herself. 

"He does this all as a secret so when Michelle finds out, she's absolutely fuming that he's made such a big decision without consulting her first. Buying a pub is quite a big decision to make really, isn't it?"

Once she's back behind the bar, does she feel happy again?
"Well Michelle has taken up a job behind the bar with Stella before she finds out that Steve has bought the place. She's a bit fed up that she's pulling pints again, but at least she's doing something that she feels she's good at and that people appreciate her for. But when she finds out about Steve's purchase, she does go a bit mad. 

"Michelle didn't really have the best time last time they were there, so she has bad memories of the place really. But then she does come round to the idea and is pleased that her and Steve are now co-owners of The Rovers and she has some purpose. She feels as though she's come home."

Michelle's dad Barry turns up unannounced without her mum. Why is that?
"Well, when Michelle's dad arrives, she still doesn't know about the pub. Steve's still trying to get all the details sorted before he tells her. So Ryan's just left and suddenly her dad turns up. 

"Michelle is obviously confused as to why her mum isn't with him, but Barry gives her some story about her being on a spa break. Michelle smells a rat and knows something isn't right. She's left confused by all of that and is determined to get to the bottom of it."


When she does unravel the mystery, Michelle discovers that her parents are getting a divorce, doesn't she?
"Yes, Michelle learns that her mum has said she wants a divorce, but at this stage Michelle doesn't understand why as no reason has been given. She's so upset about it and knows there must be some reason why this decision has suddenly been made. Once again, Michelle is determined to find out what's going on."

How is Michelle going to feel about Liz returning?
"Well, she's going to be absolutely fuming because it'll be something else Steve has kept from her! She does feel as though her life is being decided for her and as though Steve is pushing her around. However, I do think Michelle and Liz will quickly resume their friendship and will form a united front. I imagine a lot of comedy is to come out of them ganging up on Steve!"

Are you looking forward to working with Bev and Simon as a trio once again?
"Well, I work a lot with Simon anyway but the dynamic in The Rovers is going to be brilliant with Bev coming back. The pub is really at the heart of the show and I think we can expect a lot of humour to come out of it."

----------


## sarah c

were Michele's parents not catholics - or have I made that up - if so Divorce??!!

----------


## Perdita

Catholics in Ireland are allowed to divorce - a friend of mine did

----------

sarah c (01-10-2013)

----------


## Siobhan

> Catholics in Ireland are allowed to divorce - a friend of mine did


I got divorced in Ireland. It came to pass in 1990 and there was a queue a mile long hahahaha

----------


## Siobhan

> Catholics in Ireland are allowed to divorce - a friend of mine did


I got divorced in Ireland. It came to pass in 1990 and there was a queue a mile long hahahaha

----------

sarah c (01-10-2013)

----------


## alan45

The state recognises it but probably the Church doesn't unless of course you are famous

----------

sarah c (01-10-2013)

----------


## sarah c

> Catholics in Ireland are allowed to divorce - a friend of mine did


many thanks for this, I apologise for my ignorance, and can finish the day happy that I have learnt  :-)

----------

Siobhan (02-10-2013)

----------


## sarah c

....

----------


## sarah c

> I got divorced in Ireland. It came to pass in 1990 and there was a queue a mile long hahahaha


ha ha ha ha   :-)

----------


## sarah c

...

----------


## alan45

Corrie's Kym Marsh has been dumped by her hubby after she cheated on him with a co-star, reports the Sunday People.

Devastated EastEnders actor Jamie Lomas found out about his wifeâs *torrid five-month affair with Coronation Street doctor Oliver Mellor in the past few days.

He told friends yesterday the marriage is over and âthere is no going backâ.

A source close to Jamie, 33, told the Sunday People: âKym has been having an affair since February and kept it a secret. Jamie found out a few days ago and is absolutely *devastated. It was a bolt out of the blue.

âHe doesnât think there is any opportunity for them to get back together. Heâs told her itâs over.â

Jamie has a two-year-old daughter Polly with Kym, 37, who also has two older children. Now he has moved out of their family home in Manchester to stay with pals in London.





Kym began her fling with 32-year-old Oliver, â who is now dating glamour model Rhian Sugden, 27 â during a boozy cast night out on Valentineâs Day, when onlookers said they had eyes for no one else.

At the time Oliverâs character Dr Mark Carter was appearing in racy striptease scenes and they had begun flirting on the Coronation Street set.

They reportedly had trysts at the home of a mutual friend in Manchester.

The source said: âFor Jamie the worst part is that it all started while he was away in America trying to get jobs and bring in more money for the family.

âHe is really worried about the kids and how they are feeling. Heâs not in a good place. He is furious.

âHe is no angel but he canât believe she kept it secret for such a long time.â

As news of the bust-up spread, Kym last night pulled out of a charity bash âdue to unforeseen circumstancesâ. The former HearâSay star was set to sing alongside her daughter Emily, 15, at a ball in Merseyside.

Kym and Jamie have had a rollercoaster relationship since they first got *together in 2008. They split briefly a year later, then last year he was caught kissing a girl in a Leeds hotel room. But the couple went on to marry four months later. They split again in July this year and put their home up for sale, but got back together within weeks.

Kym has admitted that spending so much time apart while Jamie filmed his new role as Jake Stone in EastEnders had put a strain on their relationship.

Kym and Jamieâs split over her fling with a co-star is just the latest in a string of ill-starred romances between soap stars

----------

lizann (13-10-2013)

----------


## lizann

no comment from kym yet on the subject

----------

sarah c (14-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh is to join the cast of The Vagina Monologues on stage.

The Coronation Street actress will star alongside Lisa Riley and Sue Holderness in the theatre production.

Marsh took to Twitter to post a picture of the poster for the production, with the caption: "Can't wait for this!! Who's coming?"

She will star in the play for three nights at the Gaiety Theatre on the Isle of Man, from March 20 to 22.

It was recently revealed that Marsh would record a single with Candi Staton.

Earlier this year, Marsh was granted a divorce from EastEnders actor Jamie Lomas.

----------


## alan45

> Kym Marsh is to join the cast of The Vagina Monologues on stage.
> 
> .



I suppose it makes a change from talking out of her a**e

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2014), lizann (30-01-2014), moonstorm (29-01-2014), Siobhan (29-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

> Kym Marsh is to join the cast of The Vagina Monologues on stage.
> 
> .



I suppose it makes a change from talking out of her a**e

----------


## Dazzle

I read on another forum about Kym Marsh posing with her dead baby's ashes in her official wedding day photos.  I had a look on google images and, sure enough, there she was posing sadly with the urn.  I've never seen anything more distateful  :Angry:   Are there no lengths that woman won't go to for attention??!!!  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Perdita (29-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

But Archie was their baby who sadly did not live long enough to be at the wedding - maybe this way she felt he was

----------


## alan45

> I read on another forum about Kym Marsh posing with her dead baby's ashes in her official wedding day photos.  I had a look on google images and, sure enough, there she was posing sadly with the urn.  I've never seen anything more distateful   Are there no lengths that woman won't go to for attention??!!!



Sadly it appears not.

----------


## alan45

> I read on another forum about Kym Marsh posing with her dead baby's ashes in her official wedding day photos.  I had a look on google images and, sure enough, there she was posing sadly with the urn.  I've never seen anything more distateful   Are there no lengths that woman won't go to for attention??!!!



Sadly it appears not.

----------


## Dazzle

> But Archie was their baby who sadly did not live long enough to be at the wedding - maybe this way she felt he was


Oh, I understand her wanting their baby to be there, but to pose for photos with the urn for OK magazine (or whatever magazine they sold their photos to)?  Yuck, yuck, yuck...

----------


## Perdita

> Oh, I understand her wanting their baby to be there, but to pose for photos with the urn for OK magazine (or whatever magazine they sold their photos to)?  Yuck, yuck, yuck...


Yes, I would not have done something like that myself if I had been in that position but maybe it was suggested by the publishers of the magazine and part of the deal

----------


## Perdita

> Oh, I understand her wanting their baby to be there, but to pose for photos with the urn for OK magazine (or whatever magazine they sold their photos to)?  Yuck, yuck, yuck...


Yes, I would not have done something like that myself if I had been in that position but maybe it was suggested by the publishers of the magazine and part of the deal

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, I would not have done something like that myself if I had been in that position but maybe it was suggested by the publishers of the magazine and part of the deal


Yes, you're probably right  :Smile: , but doesn't that make it even worse in a way?  Doing something like that just for the money...  :Angry:

----------


## alan45

> Yes, you're probably right , but doesn't that make it even worse in a way?  Doing something like that just for the money...


She is an avid self publicist, hence this thread.  She seems to have an opinion on absolutely everything

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2014), lizann (30-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

> Yes, you're probably right , but doesn't that make it even worse in a way?  Doing something like that just for the money...


She is an avid self publicist, hence this thread.  She seems to have an opinion on absolutely everything

----------


## Perdita

> She is an avid self publicist, hence this thread.  She seems to have an opinion on absolutely everything


Who is to blame? Kym because she speaks out, maybe even because she gets asked because she is a celebrity  or the various publishers that print and distribute every word she says?

----------


## Perdita

> She is an avid self publicist, hence this thread.  She seems to have an opinion on absolutely everything


Who is to blame? Kym because she speaks out, maybe even because she gets asked because she is a celebrity  or the various publishers that print and distribute every word she says?

----------


## GloriaW

> She is an avid self publicist, hence this thread.  She seems to have an opinion on absolutely everything


She's always come across to me as being unstable and having terrible judgment in her personal life. I tend to look at this actress as not being someone to take seriously and certainly not someone to admire.

----------

alan45 (29-01-2014), Dazzle (29-01-2014), lizann (30-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> She is an avid self publicist, hence this thread.  She seems to have an opinion on absolutely everything


She's always come across to me as being unstable and having terrible judgment in her personal life. I tend to look at this actress as not being someone to take seriously and certainly not someone to admire.

----------


## alan45

> Who is to blame? Kym because she speaks out, maybe even because she gets asked because she is a celebrity  or the various publishers that print and distribute every word she says?


She is a minor celebrity, a failed singer who turned to acting and used her magazine column to pontificate about everything and everybody.   Just a have a read at some of the posts on this three. Words of wisdom or vanity??

----------


## alan45

> Who is to blame? Kym because she speaks out, maybe even because she gets asked because she is a celebrity  or the various publishers that print and distribute every word she says?


She is a minor celebrity, a failed singer who turned to acting and used her magazine column to pontificate about everything and everybody.   Just a have a read at some of the posts on this three. Words of wisdom or vanity??

----------


## Perdita

They are not words of wisdom, for sure, but the magazines are obviously using her to sell their wares .. or are they?

----------


## alan45

> They are not words of wisdom, for sure, but the magazines are obviously using her to sell their wares .. or are they?


The  question is "Who is using who?"  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> They are not words of wisdom, for sure, but the magazines are obviously using her to sell their wares .. or are they?


The  question is "Who is using who?"  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

funny she hasn't addressed her affair in any of her columns or interviews

----------

Perdita (30-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> The  question is "Who is using who?"


That is what I am asking  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> The  question is "Who is using who?"


That is what I am asking  :Smile:

----------


## GloriaW

> That is what I am asking


 I've always felt that the public is the culprit for it's their appetite for celeb gossip that keeps tabloids going. Without an audience there would be no product.

----------


## GloriaW

> That is what I am asking


 I've always felt that the public is the culprit for it's their appetite for celeb gossip that keeps tabloids going. Without an audience there would be no product.

----------


## Perdita

Fair point although speaking personally, I have never ever bought anything just to read up on a celebrity, not even the ones I like

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2014), Siobhan (30-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

> Fair point although speaking personally, I have never ever bought anything just to read up on a celebrity, not even the ones I like



Unfortunately in this day and age its hard to avoid.  She may publish her column in a grubby tabloid but then its picked up by celeb watchers such as DS and then disseminated to everyone.

----------

GloriaW (30-01-2014)

----------


## alan45

> Fair point although speaking personally, I have never ever bought anything just to read up on a celebrity, not even the ones I like



Unfortunately in this day and age its hard to avoid.  She may publish her column in a grubby tabloid but then its picked up by celeb watchers such as DS and then disseminated to everyone.

----------


## GloriaW

> Fair point although speaking personally, I have never ever bought anything just to read up on a celebrity, not even the ones I like


Unfortunately, you're just one. The thousands who buy keep the monster afloat.

----------


## Siobhan

> Unfortunately, you're just one. The thousands who buy keep the monster afloat.


two of us... its a start

----------

Perdita (30-01-2014)

----------


## Siobhan

> Unfortunately, you're just one. The thousands who buy keep the monster afloat.


two of us... its a start

----------

alan45 (30-01-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> two of us... its a start


Hope springs eternal. :Lol:

----------

Siobhan (30-01-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> funny she hasn't addressed her affair in any of her columns or interviews


Many people think it was Kym behind Oliver Mellor's recent "exposÃ©" of their affair in a certain rag.  It was apparently very gushing about her  :Sick: 

I wouldn't put it past her knowing her reputation for manipulating the media.

----------

alan45 (31-01-2014)

----------


## owenlee4me

Am i the only one who cannot stand Moaning MIchelle, what is she in the soap for, what a misery, sick of listening to her going on and  on and on, what does Steve put up with her for, lets see him get with Andrea have an affair, give MIchelle a reason to moan, or perhaps not, she can go look for Roy!"

----------


## Dazzle

> Am i the only one who cannot stand Moaning MIchelle, what is she in the soap for, what a misery, sick of listening to her going on and  on and on, what does Steve put up with her for, lets see him get with Andrea have an affair, give MIchelle a reason to moan, or perhaps not, she can go look for Roy!"


No, you're definitely not the only one.  Michelle treats Steve like dirt and never misses an opportunity to put him down (mind you, neither does anyone else it seems).  I don't normally condone affair storylines, but am positively hoping that Steve and Andrea get together so he can (hopefully) have a partner who treats him as an equal.

I was never a big fan of Michelle but at least she used to crack a smile sometimes.  The writing for her has really gone downhill  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## swmc66

Andrea does seem like a better bet

----------


## deedeemac

Is there a reason in an up coming plot for the writers to have made her so moanie? It does my head in.

----------


## Perdita

> Is there a reason in an up coming plot for the writers to have made her so moanie? It does my head in.


Guess Steve and Andrea's relationship will cause her concern ...

----------


## Perdita

> Is there a reason in an up coming plot for the writers to have made her so moanie? It does my head in.


Guess Steve and Andrea's relationship will cause her concern ...

----------


## swmc66

Unfortunately having a twitter account opens you up to all sorts of comments

----------


## GloriaW

> Am i the only one who cannot stand Moaning MIchelle, what is she in the soap for, what a misery, sick of listening to her going on and  on and on, what does Steve put up with her for, lets see him get with Andrea have an affair, give MIchelle a reason to moan, or perhaps not, she can go look for Roy!"


Oh, you've got plenty of company. This character has totally deteriorated  from when she first came on the show. And so needy of late in connection with Steve! Andrea is mad for him but I still don't see it recipricoated yet, but there's still time!

----------


## swmc66

The cast of corrie must be fed up with how their characters are going. St Tina is breaking all the laws she enforces down the street, Dennis is having an identity crisis, Peter who had some morals has lost them and Fiz what can I say. Todd had a total personality transplant. What i liked about the show was that you knew the characters ......now you don't know them week to week.

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Is there a reason in an up coming plot for the writers to have made her so moanie? It does my head in.


They seem to lack consistency in many cases with the nature of the characters and will manipulate them to suit a plotline without taking into consideration continuity of a charcter. For them it often is more about advancing a storyline then taking into consideration how a character would respond given their basic makeup and nature. You know..."personality transplants" as we sometimes refer to them.

----------


## GloriaW

> Is there a reason in an up coming plot for the writers to have made her so moanie? It does my head in.


They seem to lack consistency in many cases with the nature of the characters and will manipulate them to suit a plotline without taking into consideration continuity of a charcter. For them it often is more about advancing a storyline then taking into consideration how a character would respond given their basic makeup and nature. You know..."personality transplants" as we sometimes refer to them.

----------


## sarah c

sometimes I have read interviews with cast members however who say...X wouldnt react like that, I wanted to think how X would react....etc

so when the SW went to Michelle Keegan and went 'you know Tina is very moral and criticises peoples bad behaviour, well she's going to have an affair with a married man and be a tramp'....did the actress not think to contracdict them?

----------


## Perdita

> sometimes I have read interviews with cast members however who say...X wouldnt react like that, I wanted to think how X would react....etc
> 
> so when the SW went to Michelle Keegan and went 'you know Tina is very moral and criticises peoples bad behaviour, well she's going to have an affair with a married man and be a tramp'....did the actress not think to contracdict them?


Maybe not if she was hoping to have a great exit story with the door open for a possible return some time later ..... or maybe she thought it was good to prove she can act the 'tramp' too for future roles elsewhere ...

----------


## Perdita

> sometimes I have read interviews with cast members however who say...X wouldnt react like that, I wanted to think how X would react....etc
> 
> so when the SW went to Michelle Keegan and went 'you know Tina is very moral and criticises peoples bad behaviour, well she's going to have an affair with a married man and be a tramp'....did the actress not think to contracdict them?


Maybe not if she was hoping to have a great exit story with the door open for a possible return some time later ..... or maybe she thought it was good to prove she can act the 'tramp' too for future roles elsewhere ...

----------


## sarah c

> Maybe not if she was hoping to have a great exit story with the door open for a possible return some time later ..... or maybe she thought it was good to prove she can act the 'tramp' too for future roles elsewhere ...


hmmmm. do you think there will be much future 'acting'...?

----------


## Perdita

> hmmmm. do you think there will be much future 'acting'...?


With her looks, she probably will, even if it is in another soap rather than the big Hollywood career ......

----------


## GloriaW

> sometimes I have read interviews with cast members however who say...X wouldnt react like that, I wanted to think how X would react....etc
> 
> so when the SW went to Michelle Keegan and went 'you know Tina is very moral and criticises peoples bad behaviour, well she's going to have an affair with a married man and be a tramp'....did the actress not think to contracdict them?


The paycheck factor at work! :Searchme:

----------


## Dazzle

> sometimes I have read interviews with cast members however who say...X wouldnt react like that, I wanted to think how X would react....etc
> 
> so when the SW went to Michelle Keegan and went 'you know Tina is very moral and criticises peoples bad behaviour, well she's going to have an affair with a married man and be a tramp'....did the actress not think to contracdict them?


Actors are paid to do a job, they have very little control over what their characters do.  They just have to act out what's given them, or they'd be in danger of ruining their acting careers.  I'm sure some do complain, but it doesn't mean that the writers and producers will take any notice.

Apparently, the actor who played Martin Platt was in the same situation and refused to act out a storyline.  His contract wasn't renewed thereafter.

----------


## GloriaW

> Actors are paid to do a job, they have very little control over what their characters do.  They just have to act out what's given them, or they'd be in danger of ruining their acting careers.  I'm sure some do complain, but it doesn't mean that the writers and producers will take any notice.
> 
> Apparently, the actor who played Martin Platt was in the same situation and refused to act out a storyline.  His contract wasn't renewed thereafter.


Certainly true Daz concernng these soap actors. A different story with A lister film actors who often have creative input on the script and even choice of directors. But this is soapland and these actors are limited in terms of control. If they get good and fed up they can leave and take their chances. But with most of them having limited talent the choices for them keep that sort of acton at bay.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2014)

----------


## GloriaW

> Actors are paid to do a job, they have very little control over what their characters do.  They just have to act out what's given them, or they'd be in danger of ruining their acting careers.  I'm sure some do complain, but it doesn't mean that the writers and producers will take any notice.
> 
> Apparently, the actor who played Martin Platt was in the same situation and refused to act out a storyline.  His contract wasn't renewed thereafter.


Certainly true Daz concernng these soap actors. A different story with A lister film actors who often have creative input on the script and even choice of directors. But this is soapland and these actors are limited in terms of control. If they get good and fed up they can leave and take their chances. But with most of them having limited talent the choices for them keep that sort of acton at bay.

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Certainly true Daz concernng these soap actors. A different story with A lister film actors who often have creative input on the script and even choice of directors. But this is soapland and these actors are limited in terms of control. If they get good and fed up they can leave and take their chances. But with most of them having limited talent the choices for them keep that sort of acton at bay.


Yes, A-list stars are a whole other story  :Smile:

----------

GloriaW (13-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Actors are paid to do a job, they have very little control over what their characters do.  They just have to act out what's given them, or they'd be in danger of ruining their acting careers.  I'm sure some do complain, but it doesn't mean that the writers and producers will take any notice.
> 
> Apparently, the actor who played Martin Platt was in the same situation and refused to act out a storyline.  His contract wasn't renewed thereafter.


Ashley and Claire Peacock too got the marching orders after asking for better storylines .. all were written out ..

----------

Dazzle (13-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Actors are paid to do a job, they have very little control over what their characters do.  They just have to act out what's given them, or they'd be in danger of ruining their acting careers.  I'm sure some do complain, but it doesn't mean that the writers and producers will take any notice.
> 
> Apparently, the actor who played Martin Platt was in the same situation and refused to act out a storyline.  His contract wasn't renewed thereafter.


Ashley and Claire Peacock too got the marching orders after asking for better storylines .. all were written out ..

----------


## Dazzle

> Ashley and Claire Peacock too got the marching orders after asking for better storylines .. all were written out ..


That's right, I'd forgotten about them.  Just proves that soap stars have little or no power over their storylines, and can be punished for complaining.

They're also directed as to how their lines should be acted out.  I always think of this when people complain about Steve McDonald, who's been a complete buffoon for years now.  That may not be the direction Simon Gregson would choose to take the character.

----------


## swmc66

But the writers need to understand we want the familiarity of characters. This is all a recent change and pre stuart blackburn you knew how people would react to situations thrown their way.

----------


## Perdita

Familiarity breeds contempt ... and in some situations some people can react very much different to how you would expect them to from previous times ..

----------


## Dazzle

> Familiarity breeds contempt ... and in some situations some people can react very much different to how you would expect them to from previous times ..


True, but I think a better balance needs to be struck between keeping characters consistent without being totally predictable.  At the moment, characters are being totally changed to suit overblown and ill thought-out plots and this is what people are complaining about.  At the same time, we don't want characters to be completely predicable because that would be boring (and also not true to life).

----------

Perdita (13-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has reportedly signed a new contract with the ITV soap.

The new deal means that the actress will stay in her role as barmaid Michelle Connor for at least another year, reports The Sun on Sunday.

Marsh - who has starred in the soap since 2006 - is said to have been offered a pay rise and promised that dramatic storylines are on their way for her character.

The deal comes shortly after Marsh's co-star Paula Lane renewed her contract with the long-running programme earlier this year, while Les Dennis has also recently been announced as joining Coronation Street as criminal Michael Rogers.

Meanwhile, several key characters are to bow out of the show this year including Chris Gascoyne, Sue Johnston, Philip Lowrie, Charlie Condou and Michelle Keegan.

Keegan revealed last year that her character Tina McIntyre would be killed off in May. 

Viewers have seen the barmaid embroiled in an affair with Gascoyne's character Peter Barlow, who will become a suspect in Tina's murder. Gascoyne is expected to exit the soap in late 2014. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2w84IechZ

----------


## owenlee4me

Oh not more of moany Michelle for at least a year? she is always always twisting her face, it would be better having Sue Johnston staying and Kym Marsh leaving, at least she can act and you know which eye to follow, how is it, no one else can not see Michelle's "boss" eye, bet she wore specs as a Kid!!!
As for the rumour she is to have a affair with Peter Barlow, how desperate are the women on the street to be interested in a smoking, alcoholic bookie and a womaniser, what is his attraction? or is it hidden in his pants!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## owenlee4me

Oh not more of moany Michelle for at least a year? she is always always twisting her face, it would be better having Sue Johnston staying and Kym Marsh leaving, at least she can act and you know which eye to follow, how is it, no one else can not see Michelle's "boss" eye, bet she wore specs as a Kid!!!
As for the rumour she is to have a affair with Peter Barlow, how desperate are the women on the street to be interested in a smoking, alcoholic bookie and a womaniser, what is his attraction? or is it hidden in his pants!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Perdita (16-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Oh not more of moany Michelle for at least a year? she is always always twisting her face, it would be better having Sue Johnston staying and Kym Marsh leaving, at least she can act and you know which eye to follow, how is it, no one else can not see Michelle's "boss" eye, bet she wore specs as a Kid!!!
> As for the rumour she is to have a affair with Peter Barlow, how desperate are the women on the street to be interested in a smoking, alcoholic bookie and a womaniser, what is his attraction? or is it hidden in his pants!!!!!!!!!!!


michelle already sampled peter and tina is now sampling him

----------


## lizann

> Oh not more of moany Michelle for at least a year? she is always always twisting her face, it would be better having Sue Johnston staying and Kym Marsh leaving, at least she can act and you know which eye to follow, how is it, no one else can not see Michelle's "boss" eye, bet she wore specs as a Kid!!!
> As for the rumour she is to have a affair with Peter Barlow, how desperate are the women on the street to be interested in a smoking, alcoholic bookie and a womaniser, what is his attraction? or is it hidden in his pants!!!!!!!!!!!


michelle already sampled peter and tina is now sampling him

----------


## lizann

kym has signed a new contract

----------


## owenlee4me

read somewhere, MIchelle is to have an affair with Peter?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Michelle Connor will make a big decision about her future with Steve McDonald over the festive season after he rejects her once again.

Still struggling in the wake of their split, Michelle is given hope by Steve's change in mood on Christmas Day and leans in to kiss him. However, she is left mortified when he rejects her, prompting her to consider moving on from her former partner for good.

Here, Kym Marsh - who plays Michelle - discusses her character's latest heartbreak and teases her new romance in the New Year.

How does Michelle cope with Steve's behaviour over Christmas?
"Michelle really doesn't know where she stands with Steve and his behaviour during the run up to Christmas and on Christmas Day really hurts her. Steve decides to throw all of his efforts into making it the best Christmas ever for Amy - I think it's one way of channelling his emotions - and so he decides to throw a big party for the family and invites Michelle. 

"At this point, Michelle is confused and is still struggling with the fact that they've split because she still doesn't feel as though she knows why. Then when he asks her to go upstairs with him, she thinks this is an invitation and really hopes that this is a sign of him wanting them to rekindle things. As they are throwing fake snow for Amy out of the window, Michelle gets all nostalgic and goes in for a kiss but when he knocks her back she comes crashing down again. She's hurt and humiliated by his behaviour towards her and she's really not coping well at all."

Does she realise that it's a mental health problem at this stage? Does she know how deep his problems run? 
"Gosh no, she has no idea. Michelle has no idea that he's got a mental health problem because obviously he hasn't told her and in her eyes he's just been pushing her further and further away. She has absolutely no clue that the reason why he's been pushing her away is because of a deeper rooted problem. Michelle just thinks he doesn't love her anymore; the actual truth - that he has depression - is the furthest thing from her mind."

Michelle is very commonly misreading this situation as a reflection on her. How does that feel for her?
"Michelle thinks this whole thing is about Steve not loving her anymore and not wanting to be with her. She feels completely rejected and confused - she doesn't know why he's moved away from her. I think Michelle is humiliated as well as it's clear for everyone to see how much he's pushing her away. She's absolutely devastated and I think she questions what's gone wrong. She's still in love with Steve so she's really upset."

How has the situation affected her?
"I think she's frustrated by it. Michelle's tried to help him and tried so many times, well before Christmas, to talk to him and try and find out what's going on in his head. But he's a completely closed book and she's falling to pieces with it. I think what Michelle really wants is for Steve to fight for her, to realise what he might lose and decide not to let her go, but he has no fight left in him, and Michelle sees this as a reflection of how he feels about her. 

"To Michelle, he's just given up on her and them and she's absolutely crushed by that. I think the moment he rejects her on Christmas Day is a turning point for her - up until that point she's tried and tried again, but when he turns away from her kiss she thinks he couldn't make it any clearer that he doesn't want her anymore."

Has she got wind of the financial problems with Streetcars at this point?
"No, I think that's Eileen, Andrea and Lloyd's discovery and they deal with that. Michelle obviously knew a while back that he had missed a few shifts at the cab office but as it stands she doesn't know anything about the money he's been taking from Streetcars. I think Michelle is just so preoccupied about her own problems with Steve she can't really get past that."

Does Liz share any of her concerns with Michelle?
"Absolutely, yes of course. Liz is privy to all of it because obviously they still share the same home. I think Liz is at a loss as to what to do. Liz is devastated as well that he's pushed Michelle away because Liz knows how much they love each other and it pains her to see both of them in this position. Neither of them can seem to get through to him and get frustrated with him, especially when Liz finds him in his bedroom instead of at Amy's panto, but it's because they don't know the real reason."

Can you tell us what Michelle is saying to Tony when Steve overhears them?
"A lot seems to have happened over Christmas that makes Michelle think she really has to accept that they're over. Obviously she felt so rejected and embarrassed after he rejected her kiss on Christmas Day and then he failed to show up to Amy's panto. She's trying to talk herself into moving on so I think she feels she needs to vocalise it to someone so that it feels real and she can hear herself say it out loud. She tells Tony that she's moving on and that Steve's her past."

Does she mean it? Does Michelle genuinely think they're over?
"She means it when she says to Tony that she has to move on but whether her heart wants to or is ready to is another story. She's saying it to convince herself more than anyone else. In Michelle's mind Steve couldn't make it any clearer that he doesn't want her so she knows she has to move on and move forward with her life. She doesn't know what else she can do, she's tried everything to get him talking and it just hasn't worked. Michelle is trying to be positive and spur herself on, which is what she always does."

Do you think she's ready to move on?
"No, she still loves him and it is too soon, but I can understand why she's doing it. She's licking her wounds, she's been hurt and she's trying to mend her own broken heart. She's been left feeling so rejected and she doesn't know why. She's confused and everyone is spurring her on to do it and move on anyway. But in her heart, it's too soon."

How do you think Michelle would react if she found out what was really going on with Steve?
"She would be absolutely devastated. I think it would make her realise that it isn't her or their relationship that's the problem, it's something far deeper rooted and I think she'd be sad that he wasn't able to talk to her... but she'd obviously do all she could to help him get through it."

Do you think she would stand by him?
"Of course, definitely. It will change the way she sees things. She would realise how much bigger this is than just her. She's never stopped loving him and there'll always be something between them. She'd do everything in her power to help him get through it. Michelle would never dream of leaving him to get through it without her. They both deserve to be happy together and I think with her help, love and support they might have a chance of getting through it together. I'd love to see them settle down."

What's it been like to do such a different storyline with Simon?
"It's been a great journey. Me and Simon are friends off screen and I think that comes across on screen as well. Luckily for us it's worked - we love working together and it seems to have paid off because viewers want them to be together too."

Depression affects so many people, so did you both feel a responsibility to get it right?
"Yes of course, especially for Simon, having to portray the person suffering with depression. But it's been such an important storyline because it's shown how much depression has an effect on not just the person suffering but the people around them and how it affects their relationships with those closest to them. We all wanted to do the best for this story and do it justice. The writers have been really good and it's been so well researched."

Do you want them to get back together?
"Yes, absolutely and the public definitely want them back together. I've had people say that they're heartbroken that they've broken up. But I think they will come out of this the other side."

We've heard Michelle is going to get a new love interest...
"Yes, she kind of doesn't want to move on but she thinks there's no hope for her and Steve. When a nice man comes along everyone encourages her to go for it, but how ready she'll be is another story..."

----------


## owenlee4me

Sorry I just cannot stand Michelle, she is such a misery has no fun or sparkle, I dont' blame STeve dumping her, and  no wonder he's depressed suffering her put downs and negativity.
Michelle may be attractive (even with her straying eye!!) but she needs to lighten up :Wal2l:

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh has spoken about Coronation Street's forthcoming mini-bus crash storyline.

The actress, who plays Michelle Connor on the ITV show, discussed how the "challenging" story links in to Steve McDonald's depression.

Speaking on BBC Breakfast, Marsh said about the storyline: "We have actually spent a lot of time on that and we were all quite exhausted by the time we finished filming it, but it's amazing. It's a great storyline and a challenging one. 

"It is linked to Steve and Michelle and Steve's depression as well, so there's more to come from that. It's very dramatic. I actually stayed behind to watch the stunt and it was brilliant."

Discussing Michelle's recent split from Steve, she said: "She's just so confused by him at the moment. Nobody knows that he's suffering from depression, so he's just behaving so oddly and of course they've split up now. She just thinks it's her.

"I think [Steve's] in massive denial. He's been in to see a doctor, the doctor's told him he's got depression but he's not actually doing anything about it. He's certainly not talking to anyone around him about what's wrong. I think he's trying to kid himself in a way that he doesn't need any help."


Â© ITV

Marsh went on to discuss depression and the Coronation Street storyline about it, saying: "I think it's a bit of a taboo subject all the time - through men and women, but I think men in particular. Women tend to talk about their emotions a bit more freely, whereas men tend to see things like that as slightly more of a weakness. 

I think when we first found out we were doing this story with Steve, both Simon and I were a bit like, 'Is Steve the right character to do this?' But the more we thought about it, the more we thought, 'He is absolutely the one who should be doing it'. 

"He's such a jovial character and so upbeat all the time and joking. It's showing people that if somebody like Steve McDonald can have depression, it can happen to anybody at any time."

Speaking about her personal experiences, she added: "I've suffered a couple of times. Depression is something that remains with you. You do get better obviously and there are times where you do end up revisiting it - well I certainly have. 

"The last time I had it was when I lost my little boy in 2009. It was really weird, because at the time you don't realise that that's happening to you. You feel that what you're doing is completely normal and it actually isn't and it takes people to point things out to you. 

"I went and discussed things with a doctor and got help that way and had a bit of counselling. It also really helped me to have my family and friends around me and rely on them."

Marsh recently spoke at length to anyone who would listen about her Coronation Street character, saying Michelle 'needs to move on'.

----------


## parkerman

> Marsh recently spoke at length to anyone who would listen......


So that was nobody then.

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2014), lizann (24-12-2014), maidmarian (23-12-2014), TaintedLove (25-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

..................

----------


## swmc66

I am still not convinced by this depression storyline

----------


## alan45

> So that was nobody then.


Glad you liked my little edit

----------

maidmarian (23-12-2014), parkerman (23-12-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m sure all of Kyms boyfriends/husbands suffered depression living with her.  She`s so high maintenance it wouldn`t surprise me.

----------

alan45 (24-12-2014), lizann (24-12-2014), maidmarian (23-12-2014), parkerman (23-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am still not convinced by this depression storyline


I don't mind Steve, it's Michelle that's the main problem for me.  I'm beginning to think that the writers' intention with this storyline is to make us feel sorry for the unlikable Michelle, not poor Steve.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

alan45 (24-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't mind Steve, it's Michelle that's the main problem for me.  I'm beginning to think that the writers' intention with this storyline is to make us feel sorry for the unlikable Michelle, not poor Steve.


I agree and am.beginning to think its a
natural charateristic( that she cant dusguise)
 not the poor acting of a part. 
When she was in the prog
about new Pop groups and trying to
come over as lovely sincere hard-working 
single mum- it jarred and didnt ring true!
She apppeared to me as a very self-important
person even then.
Still rumour has it she has some fans-
not met one personally yet- but each to their
own.!!

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't mind Steve, it's Michelle that's the main problem for me.  I'm beginning to think that the writers' intention with this storyline is to make us feel sorry for the unlikable Michelle, not poor Steve.


I agree and am.beginning to think its a
natural charateristic( that she cant dusguise)
 not the poor acting of a part. 
When she was in the prog
about new Pop groups and trying to
come over as lovely sincere hard-working 
single mum- it jarred and didnt ring true!
She apppeared to me as a very self-important
person even then.
Still rumour has it she has some fans-
not met one personally yet- but each to their
own.!!

----------


## swmc66

I remember her in that programme too. You are right about how she came across..

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## swmc66

So love is in the air again for michelle and steve. I liked Hamish

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Michelle and Steve getting married in spring. I am sure that pleases you all

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2015), maidmarian (16-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Michelle and Steve getting married in spring. I am sure that pleases you all


I thought Mr B had said in one of his
interviews that the weddings ( kirks
and Steves) wouldnt go smoothly!
So heres hoping til the very last
minute.!!

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Michelle and Steve getting married in spring. I am sure that pleases you all


I thought Mr B had said in one of his
interviews that the weddings ( kirks
and Steves) wouldnt go smoothly!
So heres hoping til the very last
minute.!!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has said that her character Michelle Connor will clash with Liz McDonald over the best course of action for Steve.

With Michelle now focused solely on helping Steve (Simon Gregson) to get better following their reconciliation, she faces opposition from his mum Liz as it becomes apparent that they have very different approaches.

While Liz adopts a "tough love" approach with her son, Michelle thinks they should tread more carefully around him, worried about his vulnerable state.

Marsh said: "They both obviously want to help Steve but because both of them are so worried about him and love him so much - they both want to help him in their own way. 

"Understandably they clash as they're both so concerned about him. They both have different approaches - Liz is more of the tough love approach and tries to get Steve up and doing things, whereas Michelle is much more trying the softly-softly approach."

Marsh added: "Liz doesn't think it's the best way because Michelle is so protective of Steve and doesn't want to hurt or upset him. After everything that's happened with the crash, Michelle thinks they should go easy on him."

Despite the disagreement, Marsh believes that the pair will be able to put their differences aside eventually in order to work together to help Steve.

"They do both realise that they shouldn't be arguing and that they are both so worried and have so much going on", she said.

"They realise that whatever approach they both want to take, ultimately they both want the same thing because they both want the best for Steve."

----------

maidmarian (27-01-2015)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kym Marsh has said she'd love Michelle and Steve to have an iconic relationship like Jack and Vera.

Speaking on This Morning, the soap star said that she has "so much fun" working with Simon Gregson, who plays Steve.

"I'd love to see [Steve and Michelle be like Jack and Vera]," she said. "My happiest times that I've been on the Street have been when I'm working alongside Simon Gregson. 

"We've had so much fun together and it's been weird when they've split us up and put Michelle with someone else. I don't like that."

The actress also shared that she doesn't have the same taste in wedding dresses as her character.

Marsh said: "I went and helped get the wedding dress because obviously I know my character inside and out, so I went along to help choose the dress. 

"It's not something I would [pick], it's probably a bit bigger than something I would choose but it's very much what she would choose."

Marsh also joked about where the characters will hold their wedding reception, saying that people "can probably work out" the venue.

She said: "I think it's not going to be anything grand so I think we can probably work out where the reception is going to be."

----------


## parkerman

Jack & Vera? Is she looking for a 30 year contract?

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Jack & Vera? Is she looking for a 30 year contract?


Oh ! You think she meant the Duckworths?
I assumed she meant 2 of the pigeons!

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2015), parkerman (24-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

How can she compare their relationship to Jack and Vera's!

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> How can she compare their relationship to Jack and Vera's!


Because she lives in a totally un - self-aware
bubble!!

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), lizann (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

her or simon see michelle and steve as ross and rachel from friends  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maidmarian

> her or simon see michelle and steve as ross and rachel from friends


I suppose it must be her that thinks that.
I would hope Simon would be more 
realistic and think its just part of the job 
til he gets a better storyline.
K M does seem desperate to foster the
illusion they are an ideal couple. 
I wonder why !!

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I suppose it must be her that thinks that.
> I would hope Simon would be more 
> realistic and think its just part of the job 
> til he gets a better storyline.
> K M does seem desperate to foster the
> illusion they are an ideal couple. 
> I wonder why !!


I don't think Simon Gregson has a big enough ego to compare himself to Jack Duckworth.  He seems like a very down to earth guy who doesn't do many interviews or even attend award ceremonies.

The less said about Kym Marsh's ego the better! 

(I do actually think that Simon Gregson has it in him to be the next Jack Duckworth but Michelle's no Vera.)

----------

maidmarian (26-05-2015), tammyy2j (26-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> (I do actually think that Simon Gregson has it in him to be the next Jack Duckworth but Michelle's no Vera.)


Yes - definitely

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> (I do actually think that Simon Gregson has it in him to be the next Jack Duckworth but Michelle's no Vera.)


Yes - definitely

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Steve has become a legend in his own right now and his best partner has been Becky

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2015), lizann (26-05-2015), maidmarian (26-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I think Steve has become a legend in his own right now and his best partner has been Becky


He's had two partners that have been absolute gold - Karen and Becky - which makes Michelle look so dull in comparison

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015), lizann (26-05-2015), maidmarian (26-05-2015), tammyy2j (27-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I think Steve has become a legend in his own right now and his best partner has been Becky


He's had two partners that have been absolute gold - Karen and Becky - which makes Michelle look so dull in comparison

----------

Perdita (26-05-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Karen was real class. They don't make soap actors like Suranne any more.

----------

maidmarian (27-05-2015), tammyy2j (27-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Agree noone beats Karen

----------

parkerman (28-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Agree noone beats Karen


 becky was good too for him as again Katherine too a great actress like suranne

----------

Dazzle (28-05-2015), tammyy2j (28-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Agree noone beats Karen


 becky was good too for him as again Katherine too a great actress like suranne

----------


## parkerman

http://www.entertainmentdaily.co.uk/...link_id=206032

She seems to get through her men at a rate of knots...

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2015), maidmarian (29-06-2015)

----------


## parkerman

...................................

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kym Marsh has jumped to the defence of her new co-star Sarah Harding after Harding received negative reviews for her performance.

Former Girls Aloud singer Harding is currently appearing as Joni Preston in a four-episode arc on the ITV soap.


Â© ITV
Sarah Harding as Joni

Marsh said in an interview with OK! Magazine: "I feel for her as it's hard for anyone to come into a long-running TV show with such well-loved characters.

"Sarah's first scene was with Rita in The Kabin and of course she's going to be compared with actors like that." 

She added: "Don't forget, she was probably nervous too. I know I was when I came into the show."

----------


## Kissinger

> becky was good too for him as again Katherine too a great actress like suranne


 maybe these singers should stick to what their "best" at, get damn good character actresses for ACTING!!
I would rather watch an actress acting, than a singer acting--

----------

parkerman (04-08-2015), TaintedLove (05-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> maybe these singers should stick to what their "best" at, get damn good character actresses for ACTING!!
> I would rather watch an actress acting, than a singer acting--


There's a very long tradition of singers becoming actors.  I don't care what their previous career was as long as they can actually act, and they got the part fairly (ie not stunt casting for PR purposes).  Unfortunately, that wasn't the case with Sarah Harding, but I think Kym Marsh is an OK actress.  I don't like her character Michelle - but that's another story!

----------


## parkerman

> There's a very long tradition of singers becoming actors.


Would that include Bing Crosby, Frank Sinatra, Elvis Presley, John Leyton, David Essex......? :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cheer:

----------


## Dazzle

> Would that include Bing Crosby, Frank Sinatra, Elvis Presley, John Leyton, David Essex......?


 :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm not quite sure how serious your list is since Frank Sinatra was a credible actor and Oscar winner (and there are lots of others, ie Barbara Streisand, Jennifer Hudson, Will Smith (all Oscar winners) and Mark Wahlberg (Oscar nominated) off the top of my head). Rappers also quite often pop up in US TV shows, and some of them are decent enough.

I don't see the problem as people change careers all the time.  Stunt casting of famous people who're terrible actors is another matter!  Let's hope Corrie have learned their lesson...  :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

> I'm not quite sure how serious your list is since Frank Sinatra was a credible actor and Oscar winner.


Yes, that's kind of what I was getting at. Also, John Leyton turned out to be a much better actor than singer!

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, that's kind of what I was getting at.


Got you!  :Thumbsup:

----------

parkerman (04-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie's Kym Marsh signs new contract? *
It is being reported that Kym Marsh is on the brink of signing a âmega-dealâ that will propel her to the No 1 star of Coronation Street, following the departure of Alison King.
A show source told The Sun: âShe will take over from Alison as Corrieâs best all round performer being involved in the top storylines all the time. Losing Alison has been a devastating body blow deep down to the inner sanctum because not only was she a tremendous actress but Carla was seen as having everything for a soap role, sexiness, funny, ruthless, a boozer and depressive at the same time but all the time must watch TV.
âThere is no doubt that Kym can step into her shows no problem â and the bosses are chuffed to bits.â
However a source for the show, as well as Kym Marshâs spokesperson, have both denied the claims. The ITV source said that the rumour is âtotally untrueâ explaining that as Kymâs contract ends in July, no negotiations have yet taken place surrounding her next one.
Michelle is partnered with Steve McDonald and played an important role in his depression storyline. Meanwhile, departing factory boss Carlaâs stories have included being trapped in a fire, developing a gambling addiction and being the victim of rape.
It was also reported that new deals have been offered to Tina O Brien (Sarah), Melanie Hill (Cathy) and Faye Brookes (Kate) to keep them in the show, although there is no confirmation surrounding these either.
In coming storylines, viewers will see Carla exit as well as Jason Grimshaw, played by Ryan Thomas. Meanwhile, David Neilson (Roy), Les Dennis (Michael), Oliver Farnworth (Andy) and Brooke Vincent (Sophie) have taken breaks from the cobbles.
Sally Ann Matthews, however, recently reprised her role as Jenny Bradley, while villainous builder Phelan also made a comeback. Viewers will soon see love interests arrive for Leanne Tilsley and Zeedan Nazir who are among newcomers over the next few weeks.
New producer Kate Oates is not due to start her role at the soap until early Spring.


_ I prefer her keeping a very low profile rather than being in the spotlight all the time ...._

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), maidmarian (28-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (29-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

No way is Michelle as good as Carla!

----------

lizann (29-01-2016), maidmarian (30-01-2016), Perdita (29-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

jane danson deserves a new better deal top actress on the show, even kate ford is better than kym

----------


## swmc66

article is fabricated

----------

maidmarian (30-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh has opened up about all things Corrie, her appearance on Popstars and THAT weight jibe from ​Nigel Lythgoe​.

During a lengthy and at times emotional interview ​on Ireland's The Late Late Show, Marsh told Ryan Tubridy​ that it was hard to transition from Hear'Say to acting, because people don't take you seriously.

"Obviously I'm from a music background and it's not easy to break in to another industry when you're known for something else. 

"But it's really hard to get someone to take you seriously especially when you've come from a reality show - and the one we were in was the first of it's kind, and everyone said 'It's Hearsay, they're so cheesy.' 

"So it was kind of hard for me. But they took a chance on me and I'm so glad they did because it gave me the opportunity to show what I can do. And you're not in a show for ten years if you're no good."

She also spoke about 'hiding' her children during her appearance on PopStars​, something which people still go on about now.

She said: "You had to fill out this form and give details, age, where you live. They never asked me if I had children - so it wasn't a question that was ever asked. 

"I'd experienced a lot of discrimination early before PopStars - lots would say 'She's got kids, she won't be reliable.' But the question was never asked so I never said.

"Then later down the line I told them and that was fine. Then they didn't confront me until much further down the line and confronted me for the tv show. But it was 'Well actually I told you ages ago.'"

Host Ryan Tubridy then asked her about Nigel Lythgoe's comments on her weight. The Popstars judge famously said: "Christmas is over and the goose has gotten fat." 

Marsh said that while we're used to reality judges saying shocking things, no-one had really experienced that before Popstars.

"Our show was very much about making the band," she said. "And obviously we didn't know what was gonna happen. I was 24 years old away from my children and family, then to be filmed with someone saying you're fat when clearly I wasn't, was really harsh.

"I begged them not to put it out because I felt humiliated. I asked them not to and they said: "We're making a tv show."

Apparently Lythgoe did apologise to her, but "in the middle of the night when there were no cameras around".

"It had a huge effect on me as someone who suffered from an eating disorder at a young age," she continued. "I was  size 12 at the time. It made me really unconfident and insecure about myself and the way that I looked. It didn't help."

Marsh also spoke about the loss of her son Archie at 22 weeks, explaining that it still hurts and you never get over it.

Marsh's appearance on ​The Late Late Show​ ​follows one on ​Good ​​​​Morning Britain​ in which she was lost for words during a fitness tracker giveaway.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has revealed that she recently came seriously close to leaving her role on the soap.

Sheâs celebrating her tenth anniversary on the iconic cobbles playing barmaid Michelle Connor, but was actually considering LEAVING the soap to mark her decade on the show â as close mate Alison King, who played sister-in-law Carla Connor, had decided to leave too.

Michelle told the Sun On Sunday: âI thought about it for a long time. It was obviously a huge decision.

âMy contract was expiring in June, and so the time to leave would have been now. Plus, of course, I didnât know if they wanted to keep me either.â

The actress eventually decided to stay on the soap â as she enjoys her role so much and her a huge group of friends â and her contract was renewed by bosses.

Though sheâs not sure how long sheâll stay on the soap â no star can ever be sure that their character isnât going to meet a sticky end â Michelle is now secure in the knowledge that sheâs going to be on the cobbles for some time yet.

She said: âFor the foreseeable future, Iâm not going anywhere.â

Fans will be pleased to hear that.

Reminiscing on her ten-year anniversary on Corrie, Kym also revealed that she can remember exactly what she was doing when she received the happy news that sheâd got a role in the long-running soap â she was at home making spaghetti bolognaise for her kids (which was then abandoned for a meal out to celebrate her amazing new job).

And she admitted she can't understand how people film sex scenes - when she struggles to flirt in front of the cameras.

----------

Dazzle (03-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

her storyline is as daft and bad as maria's one

----------


## Dazzle

> her storyline is as daft and bad as maria's one


That's a bit harsh!  Nothing Michelle's done can compare to Maria's downright embarrassing turn as a lion...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

It looks like there could be heartbreak ahead for Michelle Connor on Coronation Street, as she prepares to leave Weatherfield after making a shocking discovery about husband Steve McDonald.

The pair will reportedly run into further problems over the coming weeks, but Steve (Simon Gregson) could put the final nail in the coffin when he joins some Tinder-style dating apps.

Tim Metcalfe is said to be responsible for all the trouble by installing apps on Steve's phone, in a bid to help his friend through his marital rough patch.

But Michelle will not be in a forgiving mood when she finds out and will sensationally call time on their relationship, The Mirror reports.

A furious Michelle (Kym Marsh) will tell Steve their marriage is over, before announcing that she is taking up a singing job on a cruise ship. 

Fans will have to tune in to see if Michelle is actually bowing out of Weatherfield for good, or whether Steve can change her mind.

Michelle is of course hiding her own indiscretion from Steve, after she recently got passionate with her ex-boyfriend Will whilst her husband was overseas.

Upcoming scenes will see Michelle's secret come under threat when her stepdaughter Amy gets wind of the situation and threatens to expose it to Steve.


Digital Spy


I canÂ´t see this happening, sadly  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

sex tape leaked for sale, could all be hearsay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (02-07-2016), Perdita (30-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Must be awful for her

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's lining up another baby plot as Michelle Connor will learn she's pregnant over the next few weeks.

Upcoming scenes will see Michelle tell her husband Steve McDonald that she wants them to try for a baby of their own. Despite some initial hesitance from Steve, he eventually agrees and before long, they are discovering that Michelle is pregnant.

But The Mirror reports that Michelle's pregnancy won't be straightforward, and could have huge repercussions for both them and others on the street.

Viewers will know that Leanne Battersby is also expecting a baby, following a one-night stand with a mystery man last week. 

Speaking about Michelle's baby dreams, Kym Marsh said recently: "It is basically Leanne being pregnant which prompts it. She realises that as she is 40 she is getting close to the point where it might not be possible. 

"She doesn't feel like she is needed as a mum by Ryan and she is still young. It is a bit of a wake-up call for her really.

"There is certainly an element of her thinking it will help her and Steve cement their relationship, but she does have a genuine desire to have a baby."


Digital Spy


 :Sick:

----------

tammyy2j (20-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ So this pretty much guarantees that Steve is Leanne's baby daddy too

----------

lizann (20-07-2016), Perdita (20-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Daily mirror says viewers saw leanne have a night of passion with steve mc donald. No we did not!

----------


## swmc66

She cant be bothered with her other kids so this storyline does not make sense

----------

Perdita (21-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Daily mirror says viewers saw leanne have a night of passion with steve mc donald. No we did not!


Sharon Marshall said on This Morning that if you watched closely, there was a big clue ...I missed it  :Sad:

----------

parkerman (21-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Sharon Marshall said on This Morning that if you watched closely, there was a big clue ...I missed it


Me too.

----------


## Perdita

Don't worry Coronation Street fans, Kym Marsh hasn't got any plans to follow in Paula Lane and Alison King's footsteps and leave the ITV soap.
_Not worried at all, quite the opposite _ 
Talking to CelebsNow, the star confirmed she's "not going anywhere just yet" given that she has just signed a new contract.

"It's something that everyone toys with now and again, but it isn't something borne out of other people's decisions. It would be a mistake to leave prompted by someone else," Marsh explained.

"This is an amazing job - I'm in a very lucky position and in a great role and, you know, it's not as easy as it seems out there. So to leave something so stable and say, 'I'm off!' isn't for me. It sounds cliched, but it's like a family."

Marsh has played fan favourite Michelle Connor for more than ten years and last week, viewers saw Michelle drop a baby bombshell and push her husband Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson) to make a choice over her baby dream.

Little does she know, he's already got a little one on the way after he found out that Leanne Battersby is expecting his baby. And Marsh doesn't think her character will take the news well when she finds out.

"She isn't the most forgiving person, is she? I really think she's going to go ballistic. I don't know how she's going to get over it. She'll be devastated," Marsh noted.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), Glen1 (31-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Don't worry Coronation Street fans, Kym Marsh hasn't got any plans to follow in Paula Lane and Alison King's footsteps and leave the ITV soap.


Unfortunately, it seems the least liked Corrie actors are the ones most likely to stay put.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (31-07-2016), Perdita (31-07-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Yes Miss Marsh it is an amazing job , I'm amazed you've still got it. Where is this big fan base. Judging by the tone of this interview it seems Miss Marsh was trying to justify her existence on Corrie.

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), Perdita (31-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (31-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes Miss Marsh it is an amazing job , I'm amazed you've still got it. Where is this big fan base. Judging by the tone of this interview it seems Miss Marsh was trying to justify her existence on Corrie.


I'm really hoping the Leanne pregnancy is the beginning of the end of Steve and Michelle.  We've been sold the pair as an iconic couple in the mould of Jack and Vera for some years now but I don't know any Corrie fan who's remotely convinced.

During Steve's depression storyline he had a lovely scene (in a park I think) where he confided in Leanne.  Their chemistry was palpable in that scene, and I'm wondering if possibly Kate Oates has decided they'd make a better couple than Steve and Michelle?  I know the spoilers have Leanne falling for Nick again, but is it possible that Steve and Leanne as a couple is the end game of this baby storyline?  At the moment I'm hoping that's the plan.

----------

Glen1 (31-07-2016), Perdita (31-07-2016), tammyy2j (01-08-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> I'm really hoping the Leanne pregnancy is the beginning of the end of Steve and Michelle.  We've been sold the pair as an iconic couple in the mould of Jack and Vera for some years now but I don't know any Corrie fan who's remotely convinced..


Too true




> During Steve's depression storyline he had a lovely scene (in a park I think) where he confided in Leanne.  Their chemistry was palpable in that scene, and I'm wondering if possibly Kate Oates has decided they'd make a better couple than Steve and Michelle?  I know the spoilers have Leanne falling for Nick again, but is it possible that Steve and Leanne as a couple is the end game of this baby storyline?  At the moment I'm hoping that's the plan.


That would be a positive Dazzle. Initially I think Nick would take on board a child from an" anonymous" father, but once Steve as the father became public knowledge, Nick would back away. Peter Barlow on the scene might stir things up of course ?

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), Perdita (31-07-2016), tammyy2j (01-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It was clearly fate that Kym Marsh would end up with Simon Gregson as her on-screen husband in Coronation Street.

Talking to the Mirror, the actress revealed a hilarious secret about her childhood years that perhaps led her to playing Michelle McDonald, who is currently wrapped up in a pregnancy triangle with Steve (Gregson) and Leanne (Jane Danson) in the ITV soap.

"I actually had a poster of Simon on my wall when I was younger, which is so weird. He was a heart-throb in the day! I love Simon, he's gorgeous like a teddy bear, he's lovely," she explained.

Marsh added that he can be difficult to film with, but has developed a technique over the years: "You have to look slightly past him so you can't see his face. We just try to complement each other and make it funnier. We enjoy working together."

And if you think that being pregnant in Corrie might make her want another baby in real life, she says that she's "done my bit for motherhood".

Last week, it was revealed that Steve's baby drama is about to get even more stressful when he is told he has a genetic condition that could affect one or both of his unborn kids. He will apparently tell his wife about it, and she'll confide to none-other than Leanne. Uh-oh.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

her new budding relationship with robert has begun, wait until they are tearing the clothes off each other in the bistro cellar where all the action happens  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> her new budding relationship with robert has begun, wait until they are tearing the clothes off each other in the bistro cellar where all the action happens


I thought rather a lot of attention was given to Robert's hand injury - as if it were foreshadowing something.  I was half expecting him to drop dead towards the end of the episode.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> I thought rather a lot of attention was given to Robert's hand injury - as if it were foreshadowing something.  I was half expecting him to drop dead towards the end of the episode.


 looked a deep cut, losing a hand isnt good for a chef so maybe more to come

----------

Dazzle (21-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I thought rather a lot of attention was given to Robert's hand injury - as if it were foreshadowing something.  I was half expecting him to drop dead towards the end of the episode.


 looked a deep cut, losing a hand isnt good for a chef so maybe more to come

----------


## Perdita

Coronation street Kym Marsh clutches her huge baby bump in agony  - The Sun 



FGS  she can only be about 4 months pregnant

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

and what you know she with chef robby again, im guessing michelle and leanne will go into labour same time

----------


## Perdita

> and what you know she with chef robby again, im guessing michelle and leanne will go into labour same time


DonÂ´t remember her and Robert Â´getting closeÂ´before she left and came back?

----------


## lizann

> DonÂ´t remember her and Robert Â´getting closeÂ´before she left and came back?


 they close since last week when she offered him a bandage for his hand

 she can forgive him but not peter, carla has moved on but michelle cannot

----------


## lizann

> DonÂ´t remember her and Robert Â´getting closeÂ´before she left and came back?


 they close since last week when she offered him a bandage for his hand

 she can forgive him but not peter, carla has moved on but michelle cannot

----------

Perdita (27-10-2016)

----------


## mysangry

Me thinks Michelle will lose the baby, blame Steve for the MD situation, then finds out bout Leanne, and whose arms does she fall into????
Fiver on it anyone?

----------


## Perdita

> Me thinks Michelle will lose the baby, blame Steve for the MD situation, then finds out bout Leanne, and whose arms does she fall into????
> Fiver on it anyone?


Looks like she will fall into Robert PrestonÂ´s arms if the recent storyline is an indication

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2016)

----------


## mysangry

That is exactly who i thought of!!!
Mind he must be a glutton for punishment, she's as fiesty as Tracy, or is it all the women on corri street are just fiesty?
not many seem to be quiet and not wanting to be shouting off their mouth all the time.

I digress, yes will be nice to see Michell in Roberts arms, then Tracy will be ranting again :Wal2l:

----------


## Dazzle

It certainly looks like it's being set up that Michelle will fall into Robert's arms when she discovers Leanne's baby's true paternity.  I don't know about Michelle losing her baby however because Kym Marsh lost a baby in real life several years ago, so it would be pretty cruel to make her act it out.

As for comparing Michelle to Tracy: yes, Michelle's feisty and annoying, but she's supposed to be a nice person whereas Tracy is truly vile.  There's no comparison in my eyes!

----------


## mysangry

But maybe the fact Kym had a real life loss of a baby may make the story more realistic? Yea Tracy is vile, and Michelle is not like her in that sense, what I was meaning was her ability to moan, scowl and generally just be a misery?

----------


## Perdita

> That is exactly who i thought of!!!
> Mind he must be a glutton for punishment, she's as fiesty as Tracy, or is it all the women on corri street are just fiesty?
> not many seem to be quiet and not wanting to be shouting off their mouth all the time.
> 
> I digress, yes will be nice to see Michelln  Roberts arms, then Tracy will be ranting again




Thought I would be happy but these days, having witnessed so many breakups .. no,  Steve and Michelle are boring together but if that is what is meant to be, so be it

----------


## lizann

i forgot kym own loss must be hard for her but still think her acting is bad 

 did simon also have a similar loss?

----------


## lizann

i forgot kym own loss must be hard for her but still think her acting is bad 

 did simon also have a similar loss?

----------


## Dazzle

> i forgot kym own loss must be hard for her but still think her acting is bad 
> 
>  did simon also have a similar loss?


Yes he did, I'd forgotten about that.  It wasn't very long ago either.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh doesn't think Steve and Michelle will split for good
Good news for fans of Coronation Street couple Steve McDonald and Michelle Connor because Kym Marsh doesn't think a permanent split is on the cards.
The couple are living on borrowed time given that Michelle is currently unaware of the fact that Steve had a one-night stand with Leanne Battersby and she's expecting his baby.
And although Michelle would advise her alter-ego to pack her bags and leave, she believes that there will always be a long-term future for the pair even after the secret is out.
"Something always happens to drive Steve and Michelle apart, but then they come back together again", the actress said in Inside Soap's Yearbook.
"So even if this is the end, I don't think it will be the end. A lot of people are invested in their relationship, including Simon and I, let's hope it's not over."
"Everyone is asking me what's going to happen and if Michelle and Steve will stay together, and my answer is always the same â would you forgive your fella for fathering another woman's child?
"Michelle is not the most forgiving person anyway, and Steve has had so many, many opportunities to tell her.
"I don't think she would have understood before but all this lying has made it much worse. Who knows what will happen? She may have an epiphany. But if I was her mate, I'd tell her to get out â and get out now!"
But even though she thinks Michelle should run for the hills, Kym did admit she would miss her costar Simon Gregson if this were the case.
"I adore working with Steve, and when he was off I realised just how much I missed him," she said.
"He's a genius, as well as a wonderful co-star. He is very generous as an actor. We bounce off each other really well, and we get on so well off-screen too."

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2016), Glen1 (11-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I see they're still trying to convince us that Michelle and Steve have sizzling chemistry, and that the couple are beloved by Corrie fans everywhere...  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (11-11-2016), mysangry (11-11-2016), Perdita (11-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I see they're still trying to convince us that Michelle and Steve have sizzling chemistry, and that the couple are beloved by Corrie fans everywhere...


CanÂ´t help feeling that Ms Marsh is trying to convince herself as well

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2016), Glen1 (11-11-2016)

----------


## mysangry

Course she is, coz who would she sleep with next? Oh i forgot, Robert!!!

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2016), Glen1 (11-11-2016)

----------


## swmc66

If Steve had told her straight away she would not have planned a baby herself. I think she will lose it  not through an abortion and leanne will have hers. How come michelle does not look pregnant...i suppose a huge bump will be in place next week.

----------


## Perdita

> If Steve had told her straight away she would not have planned a baby herself. I think she will lose it  not through an abortion and leanne will have hers. How come michelle does not look pregnant...i suppose a huge bump will be in place next week.


 She has a big bump already ...

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Michelle Connor will contemplate suicide in a devastating storyline next year.

Kym Marsh was spotted filming the tough plot out on location in Manchester last night (November 29) alongside co-star Tristan Gemmill, who plays Robert Preston.

The upsetting scenes see Michelle climb to the top of a bridge and consider ending her own life after hitting rock bottom.

Coronation Street's Robert Preston tries to comfort Michelle Connor after she contemplates suicide
  MARK CAMPBELL / MCPIX
Fortunately, Michelle is talked down by her new friend Robert and he tries his best to comfort her, but the evening takes another surprising turn when they come close to sharing a kiss.

When the near-moment of infidelity only leaves Michelle feeling worse, Robert remains determined to support her as she breaks down and they end up hugging out in the cold.

Coronation Street's Robert Preston tries to comfort Michelle Connor after she contemplates suicide
  MARK CAMPBELL / MCPIX
Why Michelle is so distraught is currently a mystery, but Corrie fans know that she's currently at the centre of one of the show's biggest storylines.

Michelle is expecting a baby with her husband Steve McDonald, but is completely unaware that their friend and neighbour Leanne Battersby is also expecting his child.

Could it be Steve's betrayal that pushes Michelle to the edge?

Coronation Street's Robert Preston tries to comfort Michelle Connor after she contemplates suicide
  MARK CAMPBELL / MCPIX

Coronation Street's Robert Preston tries to comfort Michelle Connor after she contemplates suicide
  MARK CAMPBELL / MCPIX

Coronation Street will air these scenes in early 2017.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (30-11-2016), Glen1 (30-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

does her baby die

----------

Glen1 (30-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Would Michelle try and kill herself even if she was pregnant?

----------

Glen1 (30-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Would Michelle try and kill herself even if she was pregnant?


https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ear-storyline/

the sun mentions pregnant michelle and affair with robert

----------


## lizann

> Would Michelle try and kill herself even if she was pregnant?


https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ear-storyline/

the sun mentions pregnant michelle and affair with robert

----------

Glen1 (30-11-2016), Perdita (30-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ear-storyline/
> 
> the sun mentions pregnant michelle and affair with robert


I think they accidentally wrote Michelle and robert instead of steve and leanne.

----------

parkerman (30-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think they accidentally wrote Michelle and robert instead of steve and leanne.


On the other thread here it mentions Robert moving into the Rovers to live

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has announced that they will explore the heartbreaking subject of late miscarriage in a new storyline as Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) is set to tragically lose her baby at 23 weeks.

The ITV soap has worked closely with Stillbirth and Neonatal death charity Sands on the storyline, while actress Kym has bravely agreed to be involved in the storyline after losing her son Archie at a similar stage in the pregnancy in 2009.

"I thought long and hard before agreeing to take on the challenge of this storyline," Kym said. "It is obviously a cause very close to my heart having lost my beautiful Archie at 21 weeks and 5 days. I discussed it with my family and friends, all of who were very supportive.

"In the end I felt it was an important story to tell in order to raise awareness of something which affects thousands of women every year."

The heartbreaking scenes will explore how the death affects both parents, as well as the extended family, and Kym opened up about revisiting the difficult feelings from her own personal experiences during filming.

"I have had to go to some very dark places in my mind whilst filming these heartbreaking scenes," she said, "but my family, friends and colleagues have been incredible. Losing a child is something that never leaves you so to revisit those feelings as Michelle has been challenging.

"Coronation Street ensured that I had a counsellor on set at all times to go to after filming the scenes but for me the best tonic after a hugely emotional day was to go home to my kids and be reminded of how lucky I am to have them.

"I am very proud of what we have done with this storyline and I hope it helps raise awareness and helps people to talk about their own experiences."

The storyline will begin early next year and will see Michelle and Steve (Simon Gregson) come to terms with the death of their baby Ruairi (pronounced 'Rory') after Michelle goes into early labour.

Steve tells Michelle the truth in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Coronation Street has been working with Sands to ensure the story is portrayed truthfully and sensitively, with Bereavement Support and Awareness Specialist Erica Stewart adding that she hopes the soap will be able to raise awareness of a devastating experience and the issues surrounding it.

"Miscarriage, which is the death of a baby in the first 23 weeks of pregnancy, is not rare," Erica said. "Sadly, it affects 200,000 couples each year in the UK, with most pregnancies ending in the first 12 weeks.

"For a TV drama like Coronation Street to cover this devastating experience is a brilliant way of raising awareness of the issues surrounding a baby's death at any gestation. The death of a baby is rarely talked about. Many people shy away from the issue, others have a misconception that this is a thing of the past.

"We hope that with a TV drama as popular as Coronation Street covering this heart breaking experience, it will help to lift the taboo, and raise awareness of all the issues that surround the death of a baby."

Coronation Street is set to air the storyline from January 9, 2017 on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), swmc66 (31-12-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

This just makes it worse for Michelle when she finds out about Leanne. Liz will be more hyper about her grandson across the road.

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), Perdita (31-12-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Whilst I am not Ms MarshÂ´s biggest fan, this must be or must have been very difficult to film for her, having had this experience herself in real life  :Sad:

----------

Cheskazmum (31-12-2016), Dazzle (31-12-2016), lizann (11-01-2017), parkerman (31-12-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## mysangry

I  don't know if i can stand any more misery in Cora, it's bad enough watching Phelan strutting around, like he owns the place, but now to watch Michelle have a real reason to no smile, Miscarriage is so hard for any parents to go through, and no one ever knows what to say, 
this is going to be a very "misery" New Year by by the looks of things, Happy DAys eh

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), Ruffed_lemur (31-12-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## mysangry

I  don't know if i can stand any more misery in Cora, it's bad enough watching Phelan strutting around, like he owns the place, but now to watch Michelle have a real reason to no smile, Miscarriage is so hard for any parents to go through, and no one ever knows what to say, 
this is going to be a very "misery" New Year by by the looks of things, Happy DAys eh

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), Ruffed_lemur (31-12-2016), tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

I swear Steve is cursed when i comes to pregnancy and babies

----------


## Dazzle

Knowing Kym Marsh went through a very similar stilllbirth in real life will make this storyline all the worse to watch.

I doubt I will watch it to be honest.  It's not long since we saw something very similar in EE and I seriously doubt Corrie could do better.  Also, Corrie has been terrible lately and so I'm sure this is just a plot device to cause lots of melodrama and get Steve demanding a relationship with Leanne's baby.  I'm feeling seriously annoyed with the show at the moment.  :Angry:

----------

tammyy2j (02-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

This will push her to Robert especially when the truth about Leanne's baby is revealed

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (12-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

her acting is bad for such a big heartbreaking storyline

----------


## swmc66

I thought she was fine . I am not a big fan of hers but i think most people would think she did a good job. I thought the delivery scenes felt real.

----------

LouiseP (11-01-2017), parkerman (11-01-2017), Perdita (11-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (12-01-2017), tammyy2j (11-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh delivered the performance of her career on Wednesday night (January 11) as her popular character Michelle Connor tragically lost her baby.

Michelle went into labour just 23 weeks into her pregnancy in heartbreaking scenes, but he was too underdeveloped to survive and sadly died at birth.

As most viewers know, filming this storyline has been particularly poignant for Kym, as she lost her own baby son Archie at a similar stage of pregnancy in 2009.

At a Corrie press screening of the heartbreaking episodes on Wednesday afternoon, Kym spoke movingly and honestly to Digital Spy and other media about why she was keen to take on such a tough acting challenge.

Can you tell us a little bit about your experiences filming this storyline?

"I just want to say that I am very glad that we chose to do this. The decision to do it was left in my hands. Coronation Street's producer Kate Oates approached me very early on about the storyline and said in no uncertain terms that if I didn't want to do it, then I wouldn't have to. She invited me to go home and speak about it with my mum and the children, and that's what I did.

"On doing that, I remember having a long conversation with my mum and she asked me what my gut instinct was. I said: 'My gut instinct is to do this'."

Why did you reach that decision?

"I've always tried to do my bit for charities that fund research or help people discuss, talk and heal around baby loss. So I thought, what better way to raise awareness of this subject and to help people in some way? So that was my reason behind doing it, with the hope that that may happen.

"And also to honour my son, to be quite frank. Because when you lose a baby, it's not something that ever leaves you. It's something you learn to deal with and you learn to accept. Learning to accept what's happened to you only comes from talking.

"I also think this subject has been very taboo for far too long. People should share, because sharing is absolutely imperative to being able to put the pieces of your jigsaw back together somehow. That's what I'm hoping people may gain from this. We all feel quite proud and I'm glad that we've done it."

When it came to filming the scenes, how difficult was it?

"It was quite tricky. I did find it a challenge and it was quite tough, but I was absolutely looked after. We both were, from day one. I had a wonderful psychotherapist who was there for me - on hand 24/7 if I needed him.

"I found that immensely helpful. The crew, cast and bosses were absolutely wonderful. And because of that, we feel that this is very much a team effort. We're very proud of what we've done.

"The crew were also so respectful of the whole thing. You could hear a pin drop when we were filming the scenes. Ordinarily, everyone will mess about between takes. I mean, we're all really professional, but we like to have a laugh and a giggle.

"Don't get me wrong, we did have our moments where we needed to have a laugh. You have to take yourself out of it for a few moments. But they were just brilliant. If we weren't as close a team as we actually are, it might have been more difficult."

How did the rest of the cast react? Were they concerned for you?

"The cast were all really supportive. Everyone's been making sure that we're okay and of course there's concerns, but not to the extent of: 'Are you going to be alright?' They trust that I would be and wouldn't have taken it on otherwise.

"My motivation for doing this was for wanting to do something good and wanting to help other people, honour my sonâ¦ all valid reasons. And they've been nothing but supportive. As a cast we are very supportive of each other, whatever that storyline might be."

Did you have any personal input into the storyline?

"I was consulted quite a lot throughout. Not necessarily in the script, but consulted a lot throughout the storyline. We sat down and had a very long conversation about it - and I shared my experiences as well. When we talked about doing the storyline, we said: 'If we're going to do it, we're going to do it, really do it - and look at everything that happens'.

"We didn't want it to just be: 'Oh, Michelle's lost her baby and a week later she's okay'. We wanted to very much show the whole journey and what happens. And although Michelle's journey is different to my journey, it's also very similar in some ways. I did have a lot of input in that, because I was allowed to."

Because it's a personal subject, did you find yourself thinking back to your own personal experiences?

"When you're in a room with incubators against the wall, it's hard not to take yourself back there. And for people watching it too - to take themselves back to their experiences, if they have unfortunately been there.

"So of course you do, but the trick is separating yourself from that and being able to remove that at the end of the day. And that's what Bill, the counsellor, was amazing with. He was there on set every day.

"It's difficult not to take it home, although when I get home, my daughter Polly is at the door going: 'What have you bought me, where's me dinner?' Those kinds of things bring you right back to reality."

Did you find it useful to have the counsellor?

"Yes, we spoke to him all the time. He was great and after every scene he'd come up and go 'how are you feeling?' And if I didn't want him, he'd stay away. He was brilliant.

"The very first time I met him, I sat in a room with him and he asked: 'What is it you think you might need from me?' And I said: 'I don't know'. Because, in truth, I didn't know what was in the box until I lifted the lid off.

"It's been eight years since my son died, and I've kind of learnt to accept it and you move on. You never get over it, but you learn to live with it. You live with that every day and it's not something that will ever leave. But diving back in, and being back in the delivery suite and that place, where you've spent years coming out of - I had no idea how it would be.

"It's strangely helped me to realise that, actually, I think I have accepted that it happened to me and I'll never, ever, ever get over it. There's not a day that goes by when I don't think about him. So while I'll never, never get over it, I have accepted that this happened to me. I am able to talk and I am able to reach out to other people that have been through those situations."

How have your own family reacted?

"My mum actually watched these episodes before they came out. My family were allowed to see these episodes, because it's important. Obviously, it doesn't just affect me, it affects my children who are 19 and 21 now. Obviously Polly hasn't seen them, because that would be too much.

"We sat there all together and watched the episodes. My mum lost a baby - between my older brother and sister - and we all knew about that anyway. But back then, they didn't have scans and things like that. Her baby tragically died in the womb and once they realised that, my mum had to deliver her baby and she never even got to see her baby.

"She didn't even know what that baby was - and that must have been horrific, because at that time as well, everything was very different. People tended not to talk about it.

"What was interesting was, although we'd heard my mum's story, after we watched the episode, we were all sat in the room and she just started to talk and talk and talk. She spoke about things that we hadn't heard before and her own feelings, and I just went: 'There you go, that's what this is about'."

Is there any other impact you'd like the story to have?

"Another thing that we've discussed is the terminology, 'late miscarriage'. That was one of the things that really got to me, when they called my son a late miscarriage. It really annoyed me and it angered me. I had just given birth to a baby. I didn't miscarry my baby, I gave birth to him, and why is there no birth certificate?

"The clue is in the name, 'birth certificate'. So why? Because he didn't survive? Because he wasn't 'viable'? What is that? When I'm not here anymore, no-one will know that my baby existed. And that's the thing that upsets a lot of women, where you can't have a birth certificate.

"I've had tweets this week going 'oh I hate that word, late miscarriage'. And I would love for us to not use the term."

How will this tragedy affect Michelle in the episodes to come?

"I think in the coming weeks, you're going to see a different Michelle. She is quite broken at the moment, and so you're probably not going to see much of the old Michelle. You're going to see someone that many people don't recognise.

"And that is actually something that I had - nobody recognised me when I had gone through all of that. It's important to get that across, because she is completely broken. You might start to see glimmers of the old Michelle in the future storylines, but not for a very long time."

----------


## lizann

> I thought she was fine . I am not a big fan of hers but i think most people would think she did a good job. I thought the delivery scenes felt real.


 maybe i am being too harsh but given her and simon own tragic losses i was expecting better from them

----------


## lizann

> I thought she was fine . I am not a big fan of hers but i think most people would think she did a good job. I thought the delivery scenes felt real.


 maybe i am being too harsh but given her and simon own tragic losses i was expecting better from them

----------


## LouiseP

> maybe i am being too harsh but given her and simon own tragic losses i was expecting better from them


I thought she was wonderful. I always thought she was a lightweight actress . Not any more . I suspect she will win an oscar .

----------


## olivia1896

> maybe i am being too harsh but given her and simon own tragic losses i was expecting better from them


We all have a right to our opinions. However it's not okay when people send mean tweets toward the actors. I'm not accusing you of doing so however, I'm just saying it because i've seen some keyboard warriors who need to get a life. Again, not accusing you of doing so!

----------

Perdita (12-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> We all have a right to our opinions. However it's not okay when people send mean tweets toward the actors. I'm not accusing you of doing so however, I'm just saying it because i've seen some keyboard warriors who need to get a life. Again, not accusing you of doing so!


    if the mean tweets are about their acting i can see why, some of these soap stars are very talkative in interviews and on social media, also just to clarify i am not a mean tweeter, i wouldn't be rushing to give kym and simon any acting awards

----------


## lizann

the trolls online getting personal with kym and simon i don't condone yes critic their acting as they are actors

----------


## mysangry

Some people are never satisfied, if Michelle had yelled more, she would have been accused of over acting, all i know is, that is crippled me, seeing that tiny little face in her arms and any parent having to go through that and not go home with their precious new born deserves the utmost 
understanding and patience for them to come to terms with the loss.

----------

parkerman (12-01-2017), peebee (12-01-2017), Perdita (12-01-2017), tammyy2j (12-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I totally agree, whatever she did there would have been complaints. She is obviously not very popular and people ready to have a go at the first opportunity.

----------

Perdita (12-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

no one is denying the storyline is not sad and heartbreaking which i wouldn't wish on anyone but i felt the acting could have been better perhaps if given to another actress and character, higher calibre

----------


## LouiseP

She acted this from the heart and I cannot agree with anyone who says she is a poor actress. She has shown that she is not with this . She did not go OTT with it and although it is childbirth she acted it truthfully and from the heart . What more could anyone ask.?

----------

Perdita (12-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> She acted this from the heart and I cannot agree with anyone who says she is a poor actress. She has shown that she is not with this . She did not go OTT with it and although it is childbirth she acted it truthfully and from the heart . What more could anyone ask.?


  we will have to agree to disagree  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> She acted this from the heart and I cannot agree with anyone who says she is a poor actress. She has shown that she is not with this . She did not go OTT with it and although it is childbirth she acted it truthfully and from the heart . What more could anyone ask.?


  we will have to agree to disagree  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> She acted this from the heart and I cannot agree with anyone who says she is a poor actress. She has shown that she is not with this . She did not go OTT with it and although it is childbirth she acted it truthfully and from the heart . What more could anyone ask.?


For once, I agree and I am not a Kym Marsh fan as a rule.  I concur with other statements that she would have received criticism whichever way she played it.  I think she played it the way she experienced it when she went through this for real .. and all mothers losing their babies in those circumstances would react differently ... I could feel the pain of both actors and that is good enough for me

----------


## LouiseP

> we will have to agree to disagree


I think you are a lone voice in the wilderness. I have not heard anyone else voice this opinion . At present she is getting praise from everywhere .

----------


## Dazzle

> I think you are a lone voice in the wilderness. I have not heard anyone else voice this opinion . At present she is getting praise from everywhere .


Acting is subjective so there's never going to be 100% agreement on a performance.

----------

lizann (12-01-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> Acting is subjective so there's never going to be 100% agreement on a performance.


 Very true. I also think Liz was excellent . Heart rending when she lit that candle.

----------


## lizann

> I think you are a lone voice in the wilderness. I have not heard anyone else voice this opinion . At present she is getting praise from everywhere .


 i must be

----------


## tammyy2j

> Some people are never satisfied, if Michelle had yelled more, she would have been accused of over acting, all i know is, that is crippled me, seeing that tiny little face in her arms and any parent having to go through that and not go home with their precious new born deserves the utmost 
> understanding and patience for them to come to terms with the loss.


I found the scene of the baby being given to Michelle very upsetting I didn't think that would be shown  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017), lizann (13-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I found the scene of the baby being given to Michelle very upsetting I didn't think that would be shown


I'm very glad I didn't watch because I knew it would be harrowing.  I didn't even imagine they'd show the baby at that time of the evening.

I don't even know if I'm going to go back to watching Corrie at this point. I feel quite disgusted that Kym was asked to relive such a trauma. She appears to be glad she did it and I'm very happy it seems to have had no lasting ill effects, but I feel quite strongly that it should never have been suggested to her in the first place (even with the option of declining).   There's no way anyone could predict the psychological effect of reliving in detail the death of a child.  It feels exploitative to me.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

lizann (13-01-2017), parkerman (13-01-2017), swmc66 (13-01-2017), tammyy2j (15-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I found the scene of the baby being given to Michelle very upsetting I didn't think that would be shown


It made me feel a bit better, knowing that they both could see him and cuddle him, although I had tears streaming down my face ... to me, it would be worse if they had just taken the baby away and left the parents on their own which I know does happen too  :Sad:

----------


## swmc66

I did not want her to lose the baby as i know she is going to feel worse now when she finds out about steve and leanne. She will wonder if steve really cared.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It made me feel a bit better, knowing that they both could see him and cuddle him, although I had tears streaming down my face ... to me, it would be worse if they had just taken the baby away and left the parents on their own which I know does happen too


It could have been implied rather than shown 

I know it is a doll they use but it is very real life like I would prefer not to see

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (16-01-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It could have been implied rather than shown 
> 
> I know it is a doll they use but it is very real life like I would prefer not to see


I know what you mean.  They tell people before an episode that, " this contains scenes that some viewers may find upsetting ".  You never know quite what to expect though.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars Kym Marsh and Simon Gregson have been spotted filming some highly emotional scenes on location as they say a final farewell to their baby son Ruairi.

The pair's characters Michelle and Steve were left devastated this week when Michelle gave birth to Ruairi just 23 weeks into her pregnancy, leading to tragedy as he was too underdeveloped to survive.

Upcoming scenes will see Michelle and Steve's marriage continue to fall under strain in the aftermath, but they will unite in their grief as they head to a cliff edge to scatter Ruairi's ashes.

The moving scenes were filmed in Anglesey in North Wales, and both Kym and Simon had moral support on hand in the form of their real-life partners, Matt Baker and Emma Gleave.

Simon Gregson has his partner Emma Gleave on set while filming emotional Coronation Street scenes
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL
Poignantly, both couples have experienced a similar loss in real life, and their bravery at tackling this story has received high praise from cast and viewers alike.

It's well-known that Kym went through a similar ordeal in 2009 when she lost her son Archie after being pregnant for 21 weeks and five days.

And last week, Simon revealed that his wife Emma had suffered 11 miscarriages, and tragically lost one child at 21 weeks and four days.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2017), swmc66 (16-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler â Michelle and Steve to divorce!
Coronation Street bosses are planning a big divorce for Steve and Michelle McDonald after she discovers heâs the father of Leanne Battersbyâs baby.
The news will finally reach Michelle, and letâs face it, it wasnât going to take long seeing as so many people on the street already know.
Michelle is devastated by Steveâs betrayal, and the pain is compounded even more by the fact Leanneâs carrying his son when they have just lost theirs.
Fans will watch as Michelle calls in the lawyers and drops a bombshell on Steve when she reveals sheâs going after the Rovers.
A Corrie source told the Sun: âMichelle finally discovers the extent of Steveâs betrayal and, as expected, she doesnât deal with it lightly.
âShe goes totally berserk and declares war on Steve. She brings in the lawyers and tells the love rat sheâs going to divorce him.
âShe vows she will never forgive him and then she drops the big bombshell. She tells him sheâs going to be taking half of everything the couple own, including the pub.
âIt sparks a huge row on the Street. Steve is in for several weeks from hell.â

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2017), tammyy2j (26-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Liz also an owner of the pub, got back from Tony?

----------


## Perdita

> Is Liz also an owner of the pub, got back from Tony?


Yes, I think so

----------

tammyy2j (26-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

So she can only get a quarter of the pub and a quarter of the cab office.

----------


## olivia1896

> Yes, I think so


Didn't Liz trick Tony into signing his shares over to Steve not herself?

----------


## Perdita

> Didn't Liz trick Tony into signing his shares over to Steve not herself?


I thought that because Steve has a criminal record he canÂ´t be licensee? So Liz and Michelle are but not Steve?

----------

parkerman (27-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Finally! Coronation Street's Michelle Connor knows the truth about Steve McDonald's secret baby, after he came clean with a public confession at the Bistro in Friday night's excellent episodes.

Michelle has already punched Leanne, smashed glasses and stormed out of The Rovers, so we're certainly being rewarded for our patience with this big reveal. But surely scorned Michelle is just getting started? Well, if you really want to know, here's 6 juicy spoilers previewing what you can expect from the equally-unmissable aftermath next week.

1. Michelle's divorce demands

Steve and Liz McDonald get locked out of the Rovers Return in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
As the dust settles for Michelle early next week, she decides that she doesn't want to hear any more of Steve's excuses and immediately demands a divorce from him. Playing hardball, she also insists that she's entitled to half of everything.

When a heartbroken Steve vows to contest his wife's demands in a desperate bid to delay things, furious Michelle resorts to Plan B by barricading herself in The Rovers until he changes his mind.

Michelle can also rely on loyal support from Johnny and Kate Connor, who park an Underworld van across the entrance of the pub as part of the cunning plan. We're just surprised they came up with that idea without any help from Jenny Bradley...

2. Michelle's meltdown

17/1 Robert finds Michelle in a terrible state in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Michelle isn't actually alone when she locks herself in the pub, as there are plenty of customers inside trying to enjoy a quiet drink amid all the chaos. We doubt they'll complain too loudly though, as Michelle suddenly tries to sabotage the business and infuriates Steve by announcing that all drinks are free.

When Eva Price becomes concerned for Michelle's state of mind and tries to intervene, Michelle sees red and throws her out by her hair. Ouch, what's poor Eva ever done to anyone?

In any case, the outburst is enough to make Steve phone the police in a desperate bid to calm the situation. When even that doesn't work, Michelle has free rein to smash up the pub before finally leaving. She certainly knows how to make a point, we'll give her that.

3. Tracy sticks her oar in

Tracy is furious over Ken's plans in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
You simply can't have a big Steve storyline without Tracy having her say - and this time it's not just to deliver a catty one-liner or two.

We've already seen Nick warn Steve that he won't play any part in baby Oliver's life, but Tracy tells her ex-husband that he'll regret not fighting for his son if he backs down so easily.

Taking this on board, Steve breaks the news to Amy that he's split up with Michelle and that he's Oliver's father. Outspoken Amy is disgusted by the revelation, but there's no stopping Steve now and he's adamant that Oliver will be part of his family too.

4. Steve's financial crisis

Steve and Liz McDonald get locked out of the Rovers Return in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

With battle lines being drawn over Oliver thanks to Nick's attitude, an under-pressure Steve heads to the solicitors towards the end of next week to find out what his rights are.

Steve has mixed feelings when he returns home to The Rovers, telling Liz just how expensive the whole custody process is going to be. Can he even afford it? With Michelle's divorce demands to consider too, we have a feeling that Steve needs to start counting the pennies.

5. Tension between Leanne and Nick

Nick realises that Liz knows the truth in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Amid all the arguing over custody of Oliver, it's Leanne who takes a slightly softer approach with Steve. Although Nick is intent on cutting the McDonalds out altogether, Leanne is at least prepared to speak to Steve and hear him out.

Leanne's understanding attitude doesn't go down too well with Nick as he desperately tries to cling onto the family life that he's built up. With Nick's departure from the cobbles coming sooner or later, are Corrie already planting the seeds for how he goes?

6. Robert just can't stay away from Michelle

Robert Preston confesses his love for Michelle Connor in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
We all saw this one coming, right? It's not just the Connors who are firmly on Team Michelle in the wake of her split from Steve - Robert is also desperate to show that he's there for her.

After a whole week of rows and recriminations, next Friday's episodes see Robert call to see Michelle at the salon flat armed with a bottle of tequila... and a game of Scrabble. Crazy, but it just might work.

Michelle genuinely enjoys Robert's company and her recent troubles seem momentarily forgotten, but will this lead to more? Or is it just a friendship for now? Watch this space.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

It is a wonder that anyone gets married these days . Especially when they want to take half after being married to you 5 mins. With thedivirce rate how it is everyone should have a pre nup

----------

lizann (01-03-2017), parkerman (28-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

why did kirk give michelle the keys to maria's flat

----------


## swmc66

I thought that was a bit odd too

----------


## olivia1896

I do feel sorry for Michelle, but saying the Oliver should of died and then assaulting Eva took it too far. Eva threaten to press charges

----------

lizann (01-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (28-02-2017), swmc66 (28-02-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I do feel sorry for Michelle, but saying the Oliver should of died and then assaulting Eva took it too far. Eva threaten to press charges


 she is turning into a vengeful wagon, even after losing ruairi i think my sympathy for her will go down

----------

Glen1 (09-03-2017), Splashy (02-03-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

I've lost all sympathy for her .

----------

Splashy (02-03-2017)

----------


## Splashy

Michelle the vengeful harpy.. yet again ..shes always bullied Steve and it was always very tedious.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2017), Perdita (02-03-2017), tammyy2j (08-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

what will her revenge on leanne be, sleep with nick

----------

Perdita (06-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie’s Kym Marsh ‘receives new contract’ after ‘brilliant’ handling of challenging storylines
No soap character has had a more heartbreaking or difficult past year than Coronation Street’s Michelle Connor.
So it’s no wonder that show bosses have been so impressed with Kym Marsh’s performance as Michelle that they have reportedly handed her a brand new contract that will keep her on the cobbles until at least mid-2018.
‘Over the past year she has been handed some really challenging storylines, and she has handled them all brilliantly,’a source close to the ITV soap has revealed.
‘But it was the miscarriage scenes that really blew them away. What’s more, they had a huge impact on viewers, many of whom got in touch to say how moved they were.’
As Michelle, Kym has had to portray a character dealing with a cheating husband, an impending divorce and then a harrowing miscarriage, which saw Michelle and Steve McDonald losing their baby boy at 24 weeks after her waters broke early.
The scenes, shown in January, saw Michelle and Steve saying goodbye to their boy, who they had named Ruairi.
Speaking to The Sun, the insider added: ‘Over the years Michelle has become a real Street favourite and everyone is pleased that Kym has signed for another year.’
It is thought that the writers are now hoping to plan a ‘series of major storylines for her’.
As Metro.co.uk’s soaps editor Duncan Lindsay wrote, the recent scenes which saw Michelle and Steve lose their baby ‘made a nation weep’ and their performances ‘did the issue justice and then some’.
He also praised Corrie for tackling a storyline – one which was particularly close to Kym as her son Archie was born 18 weeks prematurely in 2010 – that can ‘raise awareness, incite debates and encourage discussion around difficult real life topics’.

----------


## Perdita

You may have seen this one coming, but Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has hinted that she's planning to pair up Michelle Connor and Robert Preston.

Robert has never made any secret of his feelings for Michelle and viewers have recently seen him loyally supporting her following the breakdown of her marriage to Steve McDonald.

Michelle will soon be taking a short trip away from the cobbles when she goes to stay with Carla Connor for a while, but it looks like Robert might finally be in her sights when she returns.

"I rather like Michelle with Robert. He hasn't put a foot wrong - and he's done the right thing by Michelle and not made a move on her," show producer Kate told Soaplife.

"In fact, he's almost apologetic for having feelings for her. I find that kind of unselfishness refreshing in soap. But it won't all be hearts and flowers for this pair.

"Robert's an alpha male and tougher than Steve. Michelle shouldn't expect that his very deep feelings for her will mean she can push him around."


Michelle was recently left devastated when she discovered that Steve has secretly fathered a child with Leanne Battersby, which appears to have destroyed their marriage forever.

Next week's episodes see Michelle make a move on Leanne's fiancÃ© Nick Tilsley in a bid to get revenge on her - but despite her scheming, it seems that Robert will be the man she ultimately ends up with.

Digital Spy

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Robert would stay away from her as her revenge tactics is something Tracy would do whom he dumped

----------


## swmc66

Tracy had it in for Carla for no reason it was all in her head

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tracy had it in for Carla for no reason it was all in her head


Michelle has "it in for" Leanne, Steve, Nick and baby Oliver but she is hurting and angry

----------


## swmc66

Do not understand why she would be angry with Nick or the innocent little baby

----------


## Perdita

> Do not understand why she would be angry with Nick or the innocent little baby


Because he knew that Steve is the father and did not tell her .. the baby is a very painful reminder that she has lost her baby

----------

swmc66 (09-03-2017), tammyy2j (11-03-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> Do not understand why she would be angry with Nick or the innocent little baby


at first i thought she'd be angry at nick for knowing and not saying anything, BUT then i remembered she didn't tell him when carla cheated with robert so that's karma really

----------

lizann (10-03-2017), swmc66 (09-03-2017), tammyy2j (11-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

does she buy the pub with help, money from carla

----------


## Perdita

> does she buy the pub with help, money from carla


I hope not!!!  Next it will be Robert behind the bar .... uggh  At least Liz McD has had a long history with the pub ..

----------

lizann (16-03-2017), parkerman (15-03-2017), swmc66 (15-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

let her visit to carla take a long time

----------

Glen1 (21-03-2017), Perdita (21-03-2017), swmc66 (21-03-2017), tammyy2j (05-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kym Marsh doesn't expect Michelle Connor and Steve McDonald to reconcile any time soon… although they might not be completely finished with each other.

Michelle masterminded a revenge plot against her husband Steve (Simon Gregson) earlier this year when he revealed that he'd secretly fathered Leanne Battersby's (Jane Danson) young son Oliver.

The pair have kept their distance recently, which Kym Marsh admitted to OK! Magazine was strange since they've been linked so closely on the cobbles for many years.

"I do miss working with Simon, though we do hang out when we get the chance and I think our characters will always have some interaction," she explained.

"I've been with him on screen for ten years, on and off, so it is strange. But like everything, you just have to embrace the new chapter."

Read the full story in this week's OK! Magazine - out today (April 4). When Digital Spy recently caught up with Kym at the TRIC Awards, she hinted at what lies ahead for Michelle now that she's broken away from Steve.

OK Magazine for 4/4
Â©  OK!
"[Michelle is] getting her feistiness back," Kym teased. "When she first came into the show - many years ago now - she was very feisty back then.

"She met and fell in love with Steve, and he's over the years taken that away from her. They've been through a lot over the years. He's cheated on her with Becky, and they got back together.

"Now he's cheated on her again with Leanne. Now we've seen Michelle go, 'No more! That's it!' She went a little bit off the rails but I think we're going to see her be a little more settled. Although, she still hasn't lost that fire!"


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Michelle Connor will face a dilemma over her marriage to Steve McDonald when she returns to Weatherfield next week.

Michelle (Kym Marsh) took some time away from the Cobbles after learning that Steve had secretly fathered Leanne Battersby's young son Oliver and vowed to divorce him.

But Steve will desperately try and fight for his relationship when he comes face to face with Michelle again in upcoming episodes â adamant that they can work through their problems.

However, Steve isn't the first thing on Michelle's mind when she returns from her break â instead choosing to apologise to her supportive friend Robert Preston for the way she treated him before she left.

Michelle will find herself turning to Robert again later on after a difficult meeting with Johnny Connor and his partner Jenny Bradley, where it becomes clear that Johnny could be having second thoughts about their impending wedding.

After Michelle offers her support to Johnny, Jenny is furious, and furiously accuses her of sabotaging her wedding â before sacking her as their wedding planner.

The latest setback devastates Michelle â who no longer has her pub job to fall back on either âand she confides in Robert that she doesn't know what to do with herself any more.

Helpful as ever, Robert is soon forming a plan to get Michelle's life back on track, but she is soon forced to face the problems she left behind when Steve turns up and begs her for a second chance.

Steve desperately tries to tell Michelle how much he loves her and implores her to attend marriage counselling with him that afternoon â leaving her confused and torn.

With Robert offering her a managerial job at the Bistro, Michelle knows she needs to make a decision about her future, and tells Robert the truth about her conversation with Steve.

Burying his own feelings, Robert encourages Michelle to fight for her marriage and do the counselling, but as Steve waits for her, will she decide to give their relationship another go? Or does her heart lie elsewhere?

Corrie producer Kate Oates has previously revealed her plans to make Michelle and Robert a couple â so it looks like Steve could be left high and dry.

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (05-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Leanne the Bistro manager or is she on maternity leave?

----------


## Perdita

> Is Leanne the Bistro manager or is she on maternity leave?


Must be on maternity leave but this is soapland ....

----------


## lizann

she came into her marriage with nought and now wants half of all steve's things but they weren't married for long, steve should have pre nups all his marriages, michelle don't deserve anything, i just have no sympathy for her

----------

Perdita (15-04-2017), tammyy2j (15-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

i don't believe she loves robert

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh might have a second straight British Soap Award on her mantelpiece this time next year, if the latest Coronation Street rumblings are true. :Crying: 

The actress is fresh off a Best Female Dramatic Performance win at the gala for what has been an emotional rollercoaster of a year for Michelle Connor, as she's endured baby loss and Steve McDonald's wandering eye.

With the return of Mr Selfridge and Waterloo Road star Leon Ockenden as Michelle's old flame Will and rumours of a dangerous run-in swirling, Kym Marsh used her weekly OK! Magazine column to set the record straight.

'There was a report about my character, Michelle, being kidnapped, gagged and put in a car boot," she wrote. "I can't talk about any storylines I'm currently filming, but I am sinking my teeth into some dramatic scenes."

The actress added: "I'm thoroughly enjoying myself at work at the moment. They keep challenging me and I've got a busy summer, so stay tuned!"

We're already worried for Michelle! Despite Kym previously denying those tabloid reports about big soap salaries, we're hoping she gets a nice raise if Michelle's next ordeal is half as dramatic as it sounds.


OK! Magazine cover 6/27/17
Â©  OK!
Read the full story with Kym in this week's OK! Magazine - out today (June 27).

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Do these brand new Coronation Street pictures reveal trouble ahead for Michelle Connor and Robert Preston?

The couple have endured their fair share of drama recently, but the worst could still be to come as these sneaky paparazzi shots show Michelle getting cosy with her old flame Will Chatterton again.

Kym Marsh and Leon Ockenden, who play Michelle and Will, were pictured filming these scenes while out on location.

According to our spies, the upcoming episode sees Will ready to make his move on Michelle when he takes her off for a lunch date.


Michelle Connor and Will Chatterton get cosy in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

Michelle seems to be enjoying her ex's company as they appear very close again all of a sudden, but she's less than impressed when he abruptly cancels their date to return to work. Charming!

Does this mean that Will has missed his one and only chance, or is Michelle prepared to give him another opportunity to impress her?

As ever, Corrie films its scenes six to eight weeks in advance of them hitting our screens, so these new pictures definitely raise a few questions over upcoming storylines.


Michelle Connor and Will Chatterton abruptly end their lunch date in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

Does Michelle's lunch date with Will mean that she's split with Robert by this point? We know they have some tough times ahead when a mystery enemy starts targeting them, which could ultimately tear them apart.

Or could it be that Michelle is getting close to Will behind Robert's back? She did the exact same thing when things were rough between her and Steve McDonald last year, so we certainly wouldn't rule out history repeating itself...


Digital Spy


 :Wal2l:

----------

swmc66 (08-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

is it rich targetting her and robert or someone else?

----------


## tammyy2j

> is it rich targetting her and robert or someone else?


I think it is maybe Will

----------


## swmc66

As much as i do not like her character, she again surprises me with her acting ability.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (08-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> As much as i do not like her character, she again surprises me with her acting ability.


You must have seen something else then to me ...

----------

tammyy2j (08-08-2017)

----------


## mysangry

> You must have seen something else then to me ...


YEA I AGREE SHE ONLY HAS  ONE EXPRESSIONG "MISERY" 
Try her with some cheerful acting see what she can manage!!

----------

tammyy2j (08-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> You must have seen something else then to me ...


Me too  :Searchme:

----------

Perdita (08-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie reveals new Michelle terror as stalker ex Will strikes again
Coronation Street is lining up more terrifying scenes for Michelle Connor as her dangerously obsessed ex and stalker Will gets set to strike again â but how far is he prepared to go this time and will his plan to snare Michelle pay off?
Michelle has been convinced that the campaign of terror against her recently â which including a firebomb to the bistro and a kidnap â are the work of drug dealer Rich but all the while, it has been her former boyfriend Will, stung by her rejection, who has been targeting her.
Oblivious Maria is in a relationship with Will but he is just using her to get closer to Michelle â and to move in and protect her as she gets more and more frightened. Will wants Michelle to think itâs too dangerous to be with Robert Preston and her current boyfriend canât keep her safe so that he can swoop in and play the hero.
And in coming weeks, a new terrifying experience will hit Michelle in the bistro which will push her even closer to the edge â but will it be Will that she leans on to support her? And will she fall into his sinister trap as he continues to scare her in secret with another chain of nasty events?
It remains to be seen what else he has up his sleeve but one thingâs for sure, until he is caught, he wonât give up.
And if he discovers Michelle will remain loyal to Robert, will he then decide that it will be a case of if he canât have Michelle then no-one can?
The storyline still has some way to go and *Metro.co.uk* can confirm that it is building towards yet more terror for Michelle that will leave her in fear for her life.
Fans can watch the scenes in the bistro air early next month.

 :Sick:

----------

parkerman (13-08-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> 


Agreed! :Rotfl:

----------

Perdita (13-08-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

So tired of Michelle and her screeching and wailing. Enough already.

----------

flappinfanny (14-08-2017), Glen1 (01-09-2017), lizann (14-08-2017), Perdita (14-08-2017), TaintedLove (22-08-2017), tammyy2j (15-08-2017)

----------


## mysangry

Will cannot be around for long (Leon Ockenden) is doing a Theatre Tour and on This Morning 17 August he said he finished a week ago!! They must film well ahead as the it comes to a climax in September.

OH can't wait yawn yawn :Moonie:

----------


## swmc66

He has a swimming pool in his basement and i think he does there. I mean what does this guy do . I never see him working or looking busy....so how does he make his money.

----------


## Perdita

> He has a swimming pool in his basement and i think he does there. I mean what does this guy do . I never see him working or looking busy....so how does he make his money.


He works in theatre and radio too and is an accomplished pastry chef, been on This Morning a few times cooking

Ooops just realised you mean the character and not the actor ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lizann

> So tired of Michelle and her screeching and wailing. Enough already.


i am just so tired of michelle. pointless character, has been for long time too

----------

Glen1 (01-09-2017), Perdita (01-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

the wine bottle did nothing to her head

----------

mysangry (12-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Kym Marsh's Michelle Connor could become Pat Phelan's next target on Coronation Street, and if that wasn't enough of a bombshell, Nick Tilsley may also be returning to the soap.

Phelan has already killed off four other characters, none of which played a particularly big role in the series.

But putting Michelle in such danger, one of Corrie's fan favourites, would certainly come as a major shock to viewers.

A report in The Sun says that Michelle will be shot on her wedding day, leaving her fighting for her life.   :Angry: 

It goes on to say that she will be caught in the crossfire when Phelan â previously thought to be dead after being pushed off a cliff by his wife Eileen â returns to crash Michelle and Robert's wedding.

The scenes will apparently be aired after the 9pm watershed â so read into that what you will...

A Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We don't comment on storyline speculation."

Meanwhile, the same report also states that the soap will be bringing back Ben Price, who will reprise his role as Nick Tilsley.

If true, it'll be the first time we've seen the character since last June.

Talk about a big day for rumours...

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (24-04-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Kate Oates favourite character ......Michelle. She keeps getting main stories! Michelle show

----------

lizann (24-04-2018), Perdita (23-04-2018), tammyy2j (24-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

no way is michelle dying so stop teasing, aidan will die phelan's next victim

----------

tammyy2j (24-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> no way is michelle dying so stop teasing, aidan will die phelan's next victim


Guess he will be at the wedding so this is feasible  ....

----------


## tammyy2j

> Kate Oates favourite character ......Michelle. She keeps getting main stories! Michelle show


With Kate Oates gone maybe Kym Marsh is next to exit

----------

TaintedLove (24-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> With Kate Oates gone maybe Kym Marsh is next to exit


Not long since she signed another contract for a year and she will not quit on her own accord, I am sure.  Guess it all depends on how she gets on with Iain MacLeod to determine her long term future

----------


## Perdita

She has actually just now signed a contract for at least another year  :Crying:   :Angry: 

Coronation Street has been quite happy to say farewell to a number of characters this last year or so (the vast majority of them at the hands of Pat Phelan), but it's good to know one Weatherfield favourite won't be snuffing it any time soon.

Kym Marsh has used her OK! Magazine column to confirm that her character Michelle Connor isn't going anywhere soon.

"I'm really pleased to announce I've signed to Corrie for another year," she wrote. "It's great to know that I'll be there for another 12 months doing what I love doing and being with my friends."

Just because Michelle won't be getting killed off doesn't mean there won't be drama for her.

She's getting married to Robert Preston soon, and if you think that's going off without a hitch then you're probably wrong. This is Soapland, after all.

And off screen, Kym delighted fans last weekend when she got on the old microphone and performed her former group Hear'Say's number one chart smash 'Pure and Simple'.  :Sick: 

Only in Manchester, eh?

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (21-05-2018)

----------


## Glen1

> She has actually just now signed a contract for at least another year


The nightmare continues. :Sad:

----------

lizann (21-05-2018), Perdita (21-05-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has revealed that she was left with real-life bruises after filming Michelle Connor's terrifying showdown with Pat Phelan.
Michelle finds herself unexpectedly thrown into the climax of Phelan's storyline next week when he takes her hostage on her wedding day.
The drama unfolds after Phelan shoots someone at Eileen Grimshaw's house and takes the unlucky victim over to the Bistro, gatecrashing Michelle's wedding.
Phelan (Connor McIntyre) orders Ali Neeson to administer first aid, before grabbing Michelle and dragging her into the Bistro kitchen to use her as leverage.
Speaking about the shocking scenes, Kym explained: "It's great to be a part of something like this, because it's such a big week for Corrie and you wouldn't necessarily imagine that Robert and Michelle would particularly be involved with Pat Phelan's exit.
"We've not really crossed paths so far. We don't have any axe to grind with Phelan and we wouldn't really be on his radar. So then to find out that we'd be a massive part of it and end up being caught in the middle of it all was great."
She continued: "I've never played anything like this before, so for me it was another 'first' and it's always good to give yourself a bit of a challenge.
"I've been here at Corrie for a long time, but they keep surprising me with stuff. I'm aware that I've been very lucky over the last 18 months with the storylines I've been trusted with. It's always nice to know that they trust you with these things, so we must be doing something right."
Kym admitted that filming intense storylines like these can take their toll â especially after such a busy year for Michelle.
She said: "Your body doesn't know that it's not real, because you have to make it look as real as possible. Filming in the Bistro, I was being thrown around by Connor and he's a strong man.
"Then I had to throw myself on the floor. I was bruised, but you do it and your body doesn't realise that it's not really happening.
"When we did the baby loss storyline last year, I would be so tired at the end of the day, because I'd been crying and emotional. Then I'd go to sleep and wake up at two or three in the morning. It takes a long time for your body to go 'it's alright'. It's quite physical sometimes."
Kym recently opened up about suffering panic attacks in real life, but she's now explained how she doesn't let them stop her from going to dark places in her scenes.
She said: "I really do still go there â you have to. For example, when I was doing all the stuff with Will the stalker, I had to be really scared and I was locked in the boot of a car.
"You do have to get yourself to those places. But that is a case of mind over matter and you know that's not real. Mentally you have to tell yourself that it's not reality and try to get out of that as quickly as possible. I didn't dwell on those situations.
"When you're on set, you have to bring comedy to it and have a laugh, because if you don't, you can get so intense with it and it could take over."
Coronation Street airs at 9pm all next week on ITV.

Digital Spy

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-phelan-story/

----------

Glen1 (27-05-2018)

----------


## Glen1

I'm at a loss for words .   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lizann

it is too soon for a wedding after aidan's death and why have michelle involved in phelan's big swan song post watershed exit

----------

Perdita (27-05-2018), tammyy2j (29-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

awfully bad acting from kym

----------


## Perdita

> awfully bad acting from kym


As always .. apart from when her baby died because she drew on her real life experience .. otherwise it sure does not work for me

----------

swmc66 (02-06-2018), tammyy2j (03-06-2018)

----------


## mysangry

I found myself chuckling, :Rotfl: 
 well after all, she's not had drama teaching and she was just in a band so it's not really any surprise :Ponder: 

Corra needs to up it's game, they have got rid of any decent actors, and with Michelle, Ryan, Sinead, Alya, making the viewing so irratating :Angry: 
 time for some realistic acting, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

peebee (01-09-2018), swmc66 (02-06-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> I found myself chuckling,
>  well after all, she's not had drama teaching and she was just in a band so it's not really any surprise
> 
> Corra needs to up it's game, they have got rid of any decent actors, and with Michelle, Ryan, Sinead, Alya, making the viewing so irratating
>  time for some realistic acting,


She has been in Corrie for 12 years, you would have thought she would have learned from some of the excellent colleagues she has on that set ...

----------


## swmc66

I think I must have got used to her acting. But agree re your list

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...its-uncle.html

 run robert run robert 

 who dies, one of her sons?

----------


## Perdita

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...its-uncle.html
> 
>  run robert run robert 
> 
>  who dies, one of her sons?


Read a long time ago that one of them kills the other but not sure if true. Maybe one of her parents gets killed off-screen?

----------


## lizann

https://metro.co.uk/2018/08/22/coron...o-dies-7869221

uncle bloodied from crash?

----------

Glen1 (01-09-2018)

----------


## Perdita

https://metro.co.uk/2018/08/31/coron...-dies-7899821/

More pics from car crash ....

----------

Glen1 (01-09-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> https://metro.co.uk/2018/08/31/coron...-dies-7899821/
> 
> More pics from car crash ....


Sadly not her that is going to leave permanently   :Sad:

----------


## lizann

ali her real son not raised by michelle, doctor and smart with money, ryan raise by michelle a stupid coked dj  :Stick Out Tongue:  lesson stay away from michelle

----------


## lizann

kym to be a grandma 

http://www.digitalspy.com/showbiz/co...ilie-pregnant/

----------


## lizann

kym quits 

https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/...quits-14048507

----------

Glen1 (25-02-2019), parkerman (25-02-2019), Perdita (25-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (25-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> kym quits 
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/...quits-14048507


I guess that'll be the end of Corrie then. Surely they can't carry on without the great Kym Marsh.

----------

Glen1 (25-02-2019), Perdita (25-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> kym quits 
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/...quits-14048507


Best news I have had in a long while!!  :Thumbsup:  :Cheer:

----------

Glen1 (25-02-2019), mysangry (25-02-2019), parkerman (25-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...aking-a-break/

She will be back   :Sad:

----------

parkerman (25-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...aking-a-break/
> 
> She will be back


Oh trust you to spoil such a happy day, Perdy!  :Lol:

----------

lizann (25-02-2019), Perdita (25-02-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Oh trust you to spoil such a happy day, Perdy!


Really really sorry about that ... spoilt my day too  ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (25-02-2019), parkerman (25-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (25-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...aking-a-break/
> 
> She will be back


ah don't spoil it!

but your right, after all Nick has bounced back more times than a rubber ball

----------


## lizann

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...aking-a-break/
> 
> She will be back


let it be 2060 with her it be 2020

----------

Perdita (25-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## Glen1

> kym quits 
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/...quits-14048507


Good riddance, long overdue.  :Cheer:  :Thumbsup:

----------

indigodance (19-09-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> kym to be a grandma 
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/showbiz/co...ilie-pregnant/


A granny break or reality show sign up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

why is she not planning kate's wedding

----------

parkerman (14-03-2019), Perdita (14-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> why is she not planning kate's wedding


Michelle's job as a wedding planner - another storyline conveniently overlooked.

----------

lizann (14-03-2019), Perdita (14-03-2019), tammyy2j (14-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

her exit better be soon, to prison cover for ali or on the run?

----------


## Perdita

https://www.her.ie/entertainment/kym...hq0mlS1BdFEyBQ

Kym Marsh has announced an 'iconic' new role after leaving Coronation Street

How festive.

A few weeks after she announced she was taking a break from Coronation Street, Kym Marsh has announced an "iconic" new role.

The actress will be swapping Weatherfield for a winter wonderland after signing up to star in an arena tour of the musical Elf. 

Yes, it is based on the beloved Christmas movie starring Will Ferrell.

The Mirror report that the musical will be touring arenas around the UK in December this year, with Kym set to star as Jovie - who was played by Zooey Deschanel in the film.

EastEnders' Shaun Williamson will play Buddy's dad, Walter Hobbs, while Tam Ryan will be taking over the role of Buddy.

On her new role, the actress said:

"I am delighted to be getting back on stage and joining the cast of Elf this December.

"Elf is an iconic Christmas film and having seen the musical myself last year I am very excited to be part of this fun and heart-warming family show."

Kym announced late last month that she was going to be taking a break from Coronation Street - but promised viewers "it isn't the last you've heard of Michelle Connor."

The actress first appeared on Corrie in a cameo role, playing Michelle Connor, back in 2006. Her popularity with viewers landed her a permanent role on the soap.

Kym confirmed the news this week in a statement, which said:

"When I was lucky enough to be offered four episodes on Coronation Street, I could never in my wildest dreams have thought Iâd be here thirteen years later

"Itâs been an incredibly difficult decision but it feels like the right time for me to take a break from the show and explore some other roles.

"But this isnât the last youâve heard of Michelle Connor, sheâll be back! I canât wait to see what the writers have in store for the future."

----------


## Perdita

Michelle heads off Kym Marsh has announced that she is heading away from Coronation Street after a long tenure on the show but details of her exit have yet to be revealed. But will her recent split with Robert and Carla’s meltdown play a part in her departure? Kym said: ‘When I was lucky enough to be offered four episodes I could never in my wildest dreams have thought I’d be here 13 years later. It’s been an incredibly difficult decision but it feels like the right time for me to explore some other roles.’


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/12/10-hu...5/?ito=cbshare

 :Sad:    So she leaves soon but is also back pretty quick to be involved with Ali storyline   :Crying:

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...love-or-money/

Hosting a game show ..

----------


## Glen1

> Michelle heads off Kym Marsh has announced that she is heading away from Coronation Street after a long tenure on the show but details of her exit have yet to be revealed. But will her recent split with Robert and Carlaâs meltdown play a part in her departure? Kym said: âWhen I was lucky enough to be offered four episodes I could never in my wildest dreams have thought Iâd be here 13 years later. Itâs been an incredibly difficult decision but it feels like the right time for me to explore some other roles.â:


The right time for me for her to have explored other roles would have been 13 years ago after the initial 4 episodes trial. Still, well pleased she's leaving at long last, a celebratory glass of single malt beckons. No doubt she'll be heading for the jungle with Ant & Dec come November.

----------

indigodance (19-09-2019), parkerman (26-07-2019), Perdita (26-07-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> The right time for me for her to have explored other roles would have been 13 years ago after the initial 4 episodes trial. Still, well pleased she's leaving at 
> long last, a celebratory glass of single malt beckons. No doubt she'll be heading for the jungle with Ant & Dec come November.


I hope so too but I fear once the game show she is hosting has finished filming she will be back on the cobbles.... she is only having a break and I believe it is a fairly short one ..  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2019)

----------


## parkerman

Hear'Say have a lot to answer for....

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2019), Perdita (26-07-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...on-recovering/

Another boob job???

----------


## mysangry

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...on-recovering/
> 
> Another boob job???


who cares, least she's going

----------


## Perdita

> who cares, least she's going


I care as I would have preferred a permanent exit for this character ..

----------


## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...box=1571034125

Michelle still going to marry Robert even after he cheated on her ........

----------


## Perdita

She is going to get the Bistro off him before she dumps him .........

----------


## lizann

> She is going to get the Bistro off him before she dumps him .........


 so she marries him takes the business dumps him and leaves, sells the business or let ryan manage?

----------


## Perdita

> so she marries him takes the business dumps him and leaves, sells the business or let ryan manage?


Not sure she actually marries him, might get the Bistro in blackmail for his cheating and then pretend to marry him before ditching him at the altar in front of everyone ......

----------


## tammyy2j

If Geoff and Yasmeen take over Speed Daal, Nick or Alya or Carla to take over Viaduct Bistro?

----------


## Perdita

> Not sure she actually marries him, might get the Bistro in blackmail for his cheating and then pretend to marry him before ditching him at the altar in front of everyone ......


As I thought, she scams him out of the Bistro and dumps him publicly at the altar ... how predictable ... https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...evenge-robert/

----------

parkerman (14-11-2019), tammyy2j (14-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> As I thought, she scams him out of the Bistro and dumps him publicly at the altar ... how predictable ... https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...evenge-robert/





> Last month, the Sun Online exclusively revealed that Robertâs luck is only set to worsen when heâs brought in for questioning by the police and accused of murdering her.
> 
> But will a desperate Robert really kill pregnant Vicky after their furious showdown?
> 
> EastEnders viewers will have to wait and see, as details of Robertâs future are being kept firmly under wraps for now.


 :Lol:

----------

lizann (14-11-2019)

----------


## parkerman

"Last month, the Sun Online exclusively revealed that Robert’s luck is only set to worsen when he’s brought in for questioning by the police and accused of murdering her.

But will a desperate Robert really kill pregnant Vicky after their furious showdown?

EastEnders viewers will have to wait and see, as details of Robert’s future are being kept firmly under wraps for now."

What about Coronation Street viewers? How long will they have to wait?  :Lol:

----------

lizann (14-11-2019), Perdita (14-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> "Last month, the Sun Online exclusively revealed that Robert’s luck is only set to worsen when he’s brought in for questioning by the police and accused of murdering her.
> 
> But will a desperate Robert really kill pregnant Vicky after their furious showdown?
> 
> EastEnders viewers will have to wait and see, as details of Robert’s future are being kept firmly under wraps for now."
> 
> What about Coronation Street viewers? How long will they have to wait?


 :Lol:

----------


## lizann

as usual great journalism by the sun

----------


## lizann

27 december is her exit 

 she sells the bistro to ray

----------


## lizann

off to ireland while her jobless gob****e sons stay around in rob's flat, im hoping gary takes them out

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...n-possibility/


Kym Marsh left Coronation Street in December 2019, having played Michelle Connor since 2006.

Since then she's landed herself a job presenting Morning Live on BBC One alongside Gethin Jones, and nabbed a role in a stage version of Fatal Attraction. With all that and more in her busy schedule, could she see herself reprising her role as Michelle in the future?

"Yeah, possibly," she told The Mirror. "I love Coronation Street, it's where I started and it gave me the biggest part of my career.

"I had wonderful times there, I made wonderful friends and I loved the character of Michelle, so I have no doubt I'll go back at some point ? as long as they don't kill me off off-screen!"

Her Fatal Attraction role will feature more risqu? and intimate scenes than Corrie, which Kym admits she is finding quite nerve-wrecking.

"I'm terrified, absolutely terrified. I've been fortunate enough to have been in the acting game for a long time now and this is something I've never actually done ? it's going to be a challenge in itself," she said. "But I think once I've done it once it will be fine. And it's not real!

"It's just another side to the part I'm playing. Obviously, taking some of your clothes off on stage is quite daunting, but it will be alright ? I'll just keep getting in that gym."

The role also sees her reunite with fellow Corrie star Oliver Farnworth, who played Andy Carver between 2014 and 2017. Kym admitted that they hadn't worked together that often on the soap, but it was still nice to have some familiarity.



Please no  no no.   :Thumbsdown: :

----------

lizann (18-01-2022), parkerman (17-01-2022)

----------


## Jadefalcon

Oh god, please no, she's not been away long enough.

----------

alan45 (18-01-2022), lizann (18-01-2022)

----------


## alan45

Kym Marsh has opened up about a return to Coronation Street - saying she has "no doubt" she will go back.

The actress played Michelle Connor for 13 years on the hit ITV soap.

She left the cobbles in 2019 so she could work on other projects.

At the time, her exit was said to be a temporary year-long break.

But after appearing in films, dramas, stage shows and hosting a variety of television shows including BBC breakfast show Morning Live, Kym?s return is yet to happen.

Kym, who rose to fame in 2001 after winning a place in the band Hear'Say, is currently preparing to star in a stage tour of Fatal Attraction.

Asked whether she is open to returning to Corrie, Kym told the Mirror : ?Yeah, possibly.

?I love Coronation Street, it?s where I started and it gave me the biggest part of my career.?

?I had wonderful times there,? she added.


?I made wonderful friends and I loved the character of Michelle, so I have no doubt I?ll go back at some point.

"As long as they don?t kill me off off-screen.?

----------

